# Riesenzander 27 Pfund



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

Hi @ all.

ich weiß jetzt schon, das es wieder eine riesen diskussion geben wird bezüglich des gewichtes.
Aber das will ich euch nicht vorbehalten.

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1495/

Zanderkugel aus dem Main

Am 23. Januar nahm ein ungewöhnlich kompakter Kammschupper den Twister von Albert Schlechter aus Klein-Wallstatdt.

Von Henning Stühring

Zander
	Stiernacken: So ein breites Kreuz hatte Albert Schlechter bei einem Zander noch nie gesehen.

Die laichschwere Zanderdame brachte bei nur 93 Zentimetern Länge ungewöhnliche 27 Pfund auf die Waage. Der Fachhändler Oswald Pachl aus Aschaffenburg bestätigte der Redaktion telefonisch das ordnungsgemäße Abwiegen mit einer Karpfenwaage in seinem Ladenlokal.

Durch eine Verletzung am Rücken soll der Fisch eine verkümmerte Wirbelsäule ausgebildet haben. Wahrscheinlich ging er deshalb so außerordentlich in die Breite. Mit 23 Pfund erreichte er wohl das Höchstgewicht, das ein Zander bei dieser Länge haben kann.






http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/10799_13_20070207101040.jpg

Vor einem Jahr konnte Schlechter einen deutlich sportlicheren Zander überlisten: Das schlanke Tier wog bei 104 Zentimetern Länge "nur" 22 Pfund.



Der


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Das gibt keine Diskussion wegen dem Gewicht.
Eher wegen was anderem.
Ich zitiere: "Laichschwere Dame". Was macht der dann tot in nem Laden? Nur wegen der Schlagzeile wurde der gekillt. Toller Angler.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Und warum wiegt der jetzt einmal 27 und einmal 23 Pfund?!?|kopfkrat 
Man, so zerstört man als Zeitung seine eigene Seriösität! :q


----------



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hey, du.

Der hat einen von 23 pfund letztes jahr gefangen.
das ist der Fisch auf dem unteren Foto


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ein wirklich kapitaler Zander mit unglaublichem Gewicht!! !!! 


Was der gute Laich (massig Nachwuchs im Bauch ) so ausmacht 


*(Petri) dem Fänger*

*TL Matze*


----------



## Deichkind (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

27 Pfund? 23 Pfund? offensichtlich liegt hier keine wirbelsäulenkrümmung sondern eher eine hirnkrümmung vor.

naja, und das mit dem laich lasse ich mal fast unkommentiert! scheint ja ausreichend zanderbetsände im main zu geben.#q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Hey, du.
> 
> Der hat einen von 23 pfund letztes jahr gefangen.
> das ist der Fisch auf dem unteren Foto


Nene, vielleicht liest Du auch mal was DU selbst gepostet hast!
Der ausm letzten Jahr hatte 22 Pfund...

Dort stehen jetzt 3 Gewichtsangaben: 27, 23 und 22 Pfund! Aber nur zwei Fische!|uhoh:


----------



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hey stimmt.....gut aufgepasst taucher!


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@Foolish: das heisst:
"Success means - do it different*ly*"
So ists bissl albern^^ englisch aber falsch kommt nicht gut. Nur ein Tipp
glaub ich zumindest.

Das Gewicht vom dem Zander ist mir voll egal, 100% Verachtung für den Typen. Keinerlei Bewunderung.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> laichschwere Zanderdame



einfach nur traurig finde ich ... #q
nich das ihm so einen Brocken nicht gönnen würde, aber find ich einfach nur schade um so einen Fisch wahrscheinlich kurz vor der Schonzeit ...


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo Leif

sach mal Leif haste irgend was mit Fisch& Fang am Hut. :q


----------



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Oh man ich hätte den text mal besser lesen sollen.
Das die das auch noch schreiben.
Ne ne ne....


----------



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo Leif
> 
> sach mal Leif haste irgend was mit Fisch& Fang am Hut. :q



Ich war mal bei denen auf der Homepage.
Wenn irgendwo ausßergewöhnliche Fische gepostet wurden war das meistens meinerseits (Rekordwaller etc.)

Naja ist halt so.
Aber sonst habe ich nix damit zu tun.


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Fing letze Saison ein Tag nach der Schonzeit nach dem langen Winter auf 26cm Gummi nen 96er Zander...Ich sagte damals:"100%ig ein Nestbewacher,da sich die Laichzeit nach hinten verschoben hat"!!

Schieß mal als Jäger ein Muttertier mit nem Kitz im Bauch und brüste Dich in nem Waffenladen mit dem Gewicht!!#d 

Gut,die Rehe darf man zu dieser Zeit nicht schießen aber bei den Fischen geht das ja und scheint noch toll zu sein#q !!


----------



## Pilkman (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

KEIN Petri Heil und KEINEN Glückwunsch von meiner Seite an diesen "Angler"! #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Die *laichschwere* Zanderdame ...


Was soll man dazu sagen? #d Am besten nichts mehr, und die Kotzsmilies mag wohl auch keiner mehr sehen, sich drüber aufregen ist auch zu spät.
Sogar das "richtig voll+schwer" wurde sauber erkannt. |evil: Glückwunsch @F&F für den Bericht.

Interessant an den ganzen Meldungen und Posts finde ich wiederum, daß ein >99cm Zander wohl ganz schön selten ist.


----------



## sunny (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Normalerweise wünsche ich jedem, der einen kapitalen Fisch gefangen hat, ein fettes Petri Heil. In diesem Fall nehme ich davon Abstand.

Das ist mehr als armselig #d .


----------



## bazawe (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Wieder mal Geltungssucht vor Verstand. Schade.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Dennert (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Traurig, traurig  

Bittere Realität an deutschen Gewässern...


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Deichkind schrieb:


> scheint ja ausreichend zanderbetsände im main zu geben.#q


Wenn so wäre...
Aber lies dir mal im Postleitzahlenbereich des ABs einige Threads mit Beiträgen über den Main durch. Da wird über immer schlechtere Zanderfänge gemeckert. Kein Wunder, wenns solche Angler, wie diesen gibt. Von mir gibts dafür auch KEIN Petri. :r  
Hier an der Saale ist es ja ähnlich. Man kann schon noch gut Zander fangen, ich kann mich jedenfalls überhaupt nicht beschweren, aber wenn man so hört was vor ein paar Jahren mal los war, so muss man doch sagen dass die guten alten Zeiten vorbei sind. Aber die Leute die am meisten meckern sind auch diejenigen, die damals schon alles mitgenommen haben und es heute auch immernoch tun. :v 
Leider gibt aber Personen mit der Mentalität dieses Main-Angler auch hier im Board, ich habe einer ähnlich Geschichte selbst schon beiwohnen müssen. :c


----------



## Maik (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

ja ja die denkweise mancher angler wird sich wohl leider nie ändern ich könnte auch schon wieder ko.. naja nicht aufregen auch wenn es schwer fällt|uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Puuuhh
Mal abgesehen davon, das der Fisch voller Laich war.

Und nun kommt das aber......
Woher wisst denn, das der Zander nicht verletzt war und somit nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden konnte? Steht ja auch nix drin, mit was er gefangen wurde. Und selbst beim Angeln mit Gummi und Co. kann es passieren, das man einen Fisch mal nicht zurücksetzen kann.....


----------



## Pilkman (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



honeybee schrieb:


> ... woher wisst denn, das der Zander nicht verletzt war und somit nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden konnte? Steht ja auch nix drin, mit was er gefangen wurde. Und selbst beim Angeln mit Gummi und Co. kann es passieren, das man einen Fisch mal nicht zurücksetzen kann.....



Dann würde ich erst recht keinen auf dicke Hose machen, mich mit diesem Fisch im Angelladen photographieren lassen und ihn als Rekord melden. #d


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Am 23. Januar nahm ein ungewöhnlich kompakter Kammschupper den *Twister *von Albert Schlechter aus Klein-Wallstatdt.


@ honeybee: Wer richtig liest ist klar im Vorteil.
Es müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn der Typ gleich zwei Mal das Pech hatte, dass ein 22Pfünder und nun der 27Pfündern den Gummiköder so tief inhaliert haben, dass man sie nicht releasen konnte. 
Bei einmal würde ichs durchaus glauben, war bei meinem 94er (avatar) damals auch so, der hatte sich den Gummi auch leider voll reingeknallt, wenigstens hatte der aber keinen Laich drin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und selbst beim Angeln mit Gummi und Co. kann es passieren, das man einen Fisch mal nicht zurücksetzen kann.....


Korrekt. Aber dann hätte er es schon mal sagen können, ein Makel haftet dem Fang sowieso an. Darüber wird sich geflissenlich ausgeschwiegen, wohl nicht umsonst kann man mutmaßen.

Finde ich gut #6, daß es viele so kritisch und negativ ansehen, nur wenn sowas diskreditiert wird (wie maesox das für die Jäger beschreibt), dann ändert sich auch was daran, dann denkt jemand erstmal vorher 2mal nach.
Unrühmlichen Ruhm ernten ist eine Sache, auf die man gut verzichten kann.

Gerade ein großer Fisch läßt einem mehr Optionen als ein kleiner beim Haken operieren, wenn es denn überhaupt so schwierig war. Und das man auch bei einem tiefgeschluckten KöFi den Haken abschneiden kann, egal ob Stahl oder Schnur, das haben viele auch noch nicht begriffen, die Chancen für den Fisch sind nicht schlecht und der Versuch allemal angebracht, gerade in dem Fall des verarmten Main.
Bei kleinen Fischen kann man drüber diskutieren, bei derart großen aber nicht, von wegen Laichmenge und Genmaterial mit gutem Wachstum, das sehen viele ganz intuitiv richtig.
Jeder Versuch, den Fisch nicht wieder dem Laichgeschäft zukommen zu lassen, ist schändlich.

Ist ja gar nicht einfach, aber darin liegt auch eine Leistung: Erkennen das es noch was wichtigeres gibt, sich selbst beschränken und beherrschen. Was ohne Selbstbeschränkung passiert, sehen wir überall und jederzeit um uns herum. Vielleicht kann die kollektive Sorge um den Fischbestand, die Möglichkeit auch in Zukunft noch gute Fische zu fangen, die Angler endlich mal einen und die Vorschriften und Bedingungen insgesamt verbessern, zu tun gibt es rasend viel.

Was ich nochmal sagen und kritisieren möchte:
Die Vorbildfunktion dieser Zeitungen, Nachrichten, auch hier im AB, das läßt doch gerade viele andere Angler und auch Jungangler denken: Geil so, will ich auch. 
Dagegen kann man einfach nur wettern, sowas als vorbildlich und vorzeigbar hinzustellen, darf nicht sein.


----------



## Wurmduscher (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

*Veit: ...Aber die Leute die am meisten meckern sind auch diejenigen, die damals schon alles mitgenommen haben und es heute auch immernoch tun. :v *
*Leider gibt aber Personen mit der Mentalität dieses Main-Angler auch hier Board......* :c

|good: |good: *.....und spare mir jeden weiteren Kommentar!*

*Gruß Wurmduscher*


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Korrekt. Aber dann hätte er es schon mal sagen können, ein Makel haftet dem Fang sowieso an.
> Finde ich gut #6, daß es viele so sehen, nur wenn sowas diskreditiert wird (wie maesox das für die Jäger beschreibt), dann ändert sich auch was daran, dann denkt jemand erstmal vorher 2mal nach.
> 
> Gerade ein großer Fisch läßt einem mehr Optionen als ein kleiner beim Haken operieren, wenn es denn überhaupt so schwierig war. Und das man auch bei einem tiefgeschluckten KöFi den Haken abschneiden kann, egal ob Stahl oder Schnur, das haben viele auch noch nicht begriffen. Bei kleinen Fischen kann man drüber diskutieren, bei derart großen aber nicht. Jeder Versuch, den Fisch nicht wieder dem Laichgeschäft zukommen zu lassen, ist schändlich.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch!

Aber das erzählt auch mal den ganzen Laichdorschanglern.
Da geht das Geprahle erst richtig los!


----------



## Tyron (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ein Zander mit einem einem Gewicht von 27 Pfd. ist und bleibt ein Traumfisch...Die Verlockung ist natürlich groß, solch einen Brummer prollig und angeberisch im Angelladen und wahrscheinlich auch noch bei Freunden zu präsentieren...

Trotzdem auch von mir *KEIN* Petri an den Fänger!!!!!

Ich, als gewissenhafter Angler würde niemals, und das mein ich auch so, wie ich es sage, solch einen Zander, bei dem es von vornherein klar ist, warum er soviel wiegt, mitnehmen...


----------



## honeybee (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Vielleicht hat er ihn ja auch nur beim Hakenlösen in den Sand gelegt....soll nämlich schon vorgekommen sein|sagnix


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Jana, auch wenn der Fisch verletzt gewesen ist, ich würde mich schämen so einen Fisch zu präsentieren!


----------



## honeybee (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Arno....das macht halt jeder wie er denkt....

Ich pers. mache dem Angler keinen Vorwurf, da ich die Umstände des warum und wieso nicht kenne.

Ohne Zweifel ist es aber Schade um den Fisch. Jedoch wird er von der Diskutiererei auch nicht mehr lebendig.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Aber, das waren garantiert ein paar Granaten-Filets! Schön goldbraun in Butter ausgebraten... *sabber* :vik:


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ honeybee: Das war ja klar, aber das ist ja typisch bei dir, denn Streit provozierst du ja offenbar gerne, wenn dir Leute nicht passen. 
Dass du mich damit meinst kannst du auch gerne sagen, dazu stehe ich auch ganz offen, dass ich meinen 94er Zander aus der Elbe vorletztes Jahr aus mehreren Gründen mitnehmen musste unter anderem auch weil während des ohnehin schwierigen Hakenlösen Sand in die Kiemen gekommen ist. Ich habe drei Minuten versucht diesen Fisch zurückzusetzen, leider ist er aber immer wieder umgekippt. Und ich bin beim besten Willen nicht stolz drauf, dass es so gekommen ist, zumal ich für solche großen Zander keine Verwendung habe.
Aber komisch finde ich trotzdem, dass jemand wie du, der Leute in Schutz nimmt die einen 96er Zander zufällig von außen haken, den abschlagen (obwohl Releasen kein Problem gewesen wäre) und sich dann am liebsten mit dem "Fang" brüsten würden, immerwieder versuchen andere an den Pranger zu stellen, vorallem wenn sie aus Prinzip nix in deinem Shop bestellten. 
Armselig find ich sowas, aber dieses Schwarzweiß-Denken wirst du sicherlich nie ablegen können, es ist dir ja bis heute nicht gelungen. Andere haben aus bestimmten Fehlern gelernt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber, das waren garantiert ein paar Granaten-Filets! Schon goldbraun in Butter ausgebraten... *sabber* :vik:


 
und die Eier (salzlaugig) auf Toast |rolleyes


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Boh klasse!
Fangt jetzt bitte hier keinen Streit an!
Wenn Ihr Krach miteinander habt, regelt das unter Euch, aber lasst andere da raus!

Bitte!

Hier sollte man wohl seine Meinung sagen können, aber nicht so!


----------



## Chani04 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das gibt keine Diskussion wegen dem Gewicht.
> Eher wegen was anderem.
> Ich zitiere: "Laichschwere Dame". Was macht der dann tot in nem Laden? Nur wegen der Schlagzeile wurde der gekillt. Toller Angler.



Japp Meine Meinung!
Unterschreibe ich sofort!

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## honeybee (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Veit....Fehler macht jeder und die meisten lernen daraus.

Nur verteufle ich niemanden, wenn ich selber schon so einen Fehler gemacht habe. Von daher...woher willst Du denn wissen, das der Fänger nicht auch 3 Minuten lang versucht hat, den Fisch zu releasen? Das ist der Punkt......und nix anderes.


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und die Eier (salzlaugig) auf Toast |rolleyes




Wie, kann man etwas den Laich von Zandern essen, ich meine jetzt rein Geschmacklich!#c


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



honeybee schrieb:


> Veit....Fehler macht jeder und die meisten lernen daraus.
> 
> Nur verteufle ich niemanden, wenn ich selber schon so einen Fehler gemacht habe. Von daher...woher willst Du denn wissen, das der Fänger nicht auch 3 Minuten lang versucht hat, den Fisch zu releasen? Das ist der Punkt......und nix anderes.



Ok, Jana da gebe ich dir wirklich recht, wir kennen die Umstände tatsächlich nicht.
Auch wenn ich und wahrscheinlich auch manch anderer nicht so richtig glauben, dass der Typ den Fisch releasen wollte. Zu schwer wiegt die Tatsache, dass er ja ein Jahr zuvor ebenfalls "zugeschlagen" hat.
Aber es stimmt von der Diskussion hier wird er auch nicht wieder lebendig und auch nicht wenn wir zwei uns hier wieder öffentlich über mehrere Seiten zanken. Fand deine Antwort im Zitat oben fair und ok.  
Denke mehr gibts nun auch nicht dazu zu sagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



arno schrieb:


> Wie, kann man etwas den Laich von Zandern essen, ich meine jetzt rein Geschmacklich!#c


 
Ja ... ich bin gerade gestern abends nach 6 tägigem Aufenthalt aus Helsinki/Finnland zurückgekommen.
Dort sind Zander und seine Eier äußerst beliebt und ich habe diese getestet! (Zander und Quappen sind gerade die Fische Nummer 1, Hechte gelten als Unkraut und wurden abgeschlagen und weggeworfen)
Ich habe dort an Ständen und beim Eisangeln auch Zander gesehen, die alle Rekorde brechen!


----------



## mot67 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

petri an den fänger, fettes vieh!
in hessen beginnt die zanderschonzeit am 15.3., also überhaupt nix los. 
jeder entnommene fisch kann nicht mehr ablaichen, ob man diesen nun vor, während oder nach der laichzeit entnimmt.
sicherlich muss man so einen fisch nicht entnehmen, aber man kann und darf. 

und warum sollte man den zanderrogen nicht essen können? herings-, karpfen- und dorschrogen haben mir bisher gesalzen, gebraten oder geräuchert immer gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> in hessen beginnt die zanderschonzeit am 15.3.



Jup, so is' das...

Und so wie ich die Fischereiaufseher an diversen Mainabschnitten kenne, hätten die Dich angezeigt, wenn Du einen maßigen Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit zurückgesetzt hättest... Mit so einigen von den Jungs habe ich so meine Erfahrung machen müssen vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## mlkzander (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> jeder entnommene fisch kann nicht mehr ablaichen, ob man diesen nun vor, während oder nach der laichzeit entnimmt.
> .


 
sehr richtig!

deswegen sollte es neben dem mindestmaß auch ein maximalmaß zum
abschlagen geben 
ich denke alles zwischen 50 und 60 cm
ist gut zum verzehr und so halte ich es auch


----------



## Pilkman (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> petri an den fänger, fettes vieh!
> in hessen beginnt die zanderschonzeit am 15.3., also überhaupt nix los.  ....



Nun ja, wer nur nach den Regeln für die Schonzeit angeln geht und entnimmt, wird damit sein Gewissen sicherlich super beruhigen können... |rolleyes 

... dass Jahreszeiten und klimatische Bedingungen aber nun mal keine Rücksicht auf "festgelegte" Schonzeiten nehmen, sollte auch klar sein. 

Rein theoretisch darf ich bei uns an vielen Gewässern auch noch Hecht angeln und entnehmen, die Schonzeit hat da noch nicht begonnen. Schön kurzsichtig, wenn man sieht, dass die meisten Hechte bereits seit längerem Laich ausgebildet haben... |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Nun ja, wer nur nach den Regeln für die Schonzeit angeln geht und entnimmt, wird damit sein Gewissen sicherlich super beruhigen können... |rolleyes
> 
> ... dass Jahreszeiten und klimatische Bedingungen aber nun mal keine Rücksicht auf "festgelegte" Schonzeiten nehmen, sollte auch klar sein.
> 
> Rein theoretisch darf ich bei uns an vielen Gewässern auch noch Hecht angeln und entnehmen, die Schonzeit hat da noch nicht begonnen. Schön kurzsichtig, wenn man sieht, dass die meisten Hechte bereits seit längerem Laich ausgebildet haben... |rolleyes




Völlig richtig Markus, da aber gerade am Main in Sachen Fischereiaufsicht ein paar echt "scharfe Hunde" rumlaufen, die nur das Gesetz durchdrücken wollen, habe ich mir damals als ich noch dort wohnte keine Karte mehr für den Main gekauft...

Mit so nem Fisch sich so präsentieren zeugt natürlich auch nicht unbedingt von "Feingefühl", selbst wenn er soweit verletzt gewesen sein sollte daß er nicht mehr zurückgesetzt hätte werden können...


----------



## esox_105 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



honeybee schrieb:


> Puuuhh
> Mal abgesehen davon, das der Fisch voller Laich war.
> 
> Und nun kommt das aber......
> Woher wisst denn, das der Zander nicht verletzt war und somit nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden konnte? Steht ja auch nix drin, mit was er gefangen wurde. Und selbst beim Angeln mit Gummi und Co. kann es passieren, das man einen Fisch mal nicht zurücksetzen kann.....


 

Bei uns ist es so, das ein Fisch, auch wenn er keine Überlebenschance hat zurückgesetzt werden muß.


----------



## Dennert (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe dort an Ständen und beim Eisangeln auch Zander gesehen, die alle Rekorde brechen!


 
da hätte der Eine oder Andere sicher gern mehr Infos


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Kleine Ergänzung:
in diesem jahr wird uns der "Winter" noch so einige Striche durch diverse "Schonzeitenrechnungen" machen... da hilft nur noch sich seine eigenen Schonzeiten zu setzen, dumm nur, wenn man dabei mit dem Gesetz in konflikt kommt...


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Nicht alles was man kann und darf sollte man auch tun.
Im Endeffekt hat jeder selbst ein Gehirn und um Idealfall auch ein Gewissen. Das sollte dann meiner Meinung nach auch der Leitfaden sein an dem man seine Handlungen ausrichtet.
Wenn nun jemand so offensichtlich etwas tut was sicherlich die Mehrheit als nicht akzeptabel einstuft dann muss derjenige auch mit Kritik rechnen, Schonzeiten hin oder her.
Sollte das ein "Unfall" gewesen sein, dann hätte jemand mit "Gewissen" das sicherlich geschrieben. Das sieht mir aber nicht so aus, eher nach Rekordjagd auf Teufel komm raus.
Wer glaubt ernsthaft dass der Fänger auch nur eine Sekunde an Release gedacht hat?
@Steffen: du siehst nicht so aus als würde dich ein Fischereiaufseher schrecken, wenn derjenige im moralischn Unrecht ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es so, das ein Fisch, auch wenn er keine Überlebenschance hat zurückgesetzt werden muß.



Das wiederum regelt jedes Landesfischereigesetzt anders... traurig aber wahr...

ich ziehe in Kürze nach Sh, da muß der untermaßige auch zurück... Ich persönlich haltes es für falsch, wenn ich nen Untermaßigen oder geschonten Fisch fange, der nicht überlebensfähig ist, kann ich ihn genausogut verwerten...
Ein haken hat die Sache... So eine Vorschrift kann leicht ausgenutzt werden...

Wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Steffen: du siehst nicht so aus als würde dich ein Fischereiaufseher schrecken, wenn derjenige im moralischn Unrecht ist.



Tut's auch nicht Norbert  #h Bin da ja auch ohne Probleme wieder rausgekommen aus der "Nummer" damals. 

Ansonsten weißt Du doch, daß ich mit Dir fast immer auf einer Welle liege #h


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja ... ich bin gerade gestern abends nach 6 tägigem Aufenthalt aus Helsinki/Finnland zurückgekommen.
> Dort sind Zander und seine Eier äußerst beliebt und ich habe diese getestet! (Zander und Quappen sind gerade die Fische Nummer 1, Hechte gelten als Unkraut und wurden abgeschlagen und weggeworfen)
> Ich habe dort an Ständen und beim Eisangeln auch Zander gesehen, die alle Rekorde brechen!


Und ich dachte immer nur, das man NUR eben den Kaviar vom Stör und von Salmoniden essen kann.
Naja, Hühnereier essen wir ja auch!:q 

Das die in Finnland,Schweden und Norge den Hecht verschmähen hab ich aber schon gewusst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Ich pers. mache dem Angler keinen Vorwurf, da ich die Umstände des warum und wieso nicht kenne.


Genauso gehts mir auch..........


> Mit so nem Fisch sich so präsentieren zeugt natürlich auch nicht unbedingt von "Feingefühl",


Genauso gehts mir auch..........

Da wir über die genauen Gründe des abschlagens eines Laichzanders nur spekulieren können, bleibt als das "eigentlich verwerfliche" das entsprechende veröffentlichen.

Und das war zuerst einmal doch nichts weiter als eine Nachricht in der FuF. Darüberhinausgehend wurde diese Nachricht weder positiv noch negativ kommentiert.

Ohne diese Nachricht würde z. B. die Diskussion hier ja auch nicht statfinden können. 

Dass Nachrichten nicht die Meinung eines Redakteurs oder einer Redaktion wiedergeben, sollte eigentlich doch jeder wissen. Dafür sind Kommentare da (oder Diskussionsforen wie hier).

Ich habe also diese Nachricht zur Kenntnis genommen.
Ich persönlich hätte einen solchen Fisch nicht gemeldet oder propagiert.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte einen solchen Fisch nicht gemeldet oder propagiert.


Du weißt aber schon, das Alleineessen dick macht?! 

Btw. Laichzeit und Schonzeit:
Was mach ich denn nach der Schonzeit/ laichzeit, wenn ich einen solchen Fisch fange? Der würde doch nächstes Jahr auch wieder laichen... aber der hat auch schon etliche Jahre gelaicht!
DIe ganze Diskussion hatten wir doch bei nem dicken Laichdorsch schonmal. Im Endeffekt ist es unerheblich, WANN ich so einen Fisch entnehme, solange er mindestens 1x die Chance hatte sich fortzupflanzen (in diesem Fall wohl etliche Male).
Sicher - nen offenkundig laichgefüllten Fisch zu keulen ist nicht das Wahre. Aber es wird den Bestand der Zander im Main (oder wo war es noch?) nicht wesentlich verändern... 
Da gibt es andere Faktoren die ganz andere Auswirkungen haben!


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Und ich als Redakteur hätte garantiert nicht den Fisch veröffentlicht!
Da ich ja mit so was wie hier rechnen muss!
Aber sowas steigert natürlich auch die Verkaufszahlen!
Man sieht ja auch immer Bilder von Laichdorschen in den Zeitschriften!


----------



## Debilofant (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Großer Fisch hin oder her!

Das, was in meinen Augen den Würgereiz auslöst, ist die Tatsache, dass es sich ganz offensichtlich um einen Wiederholungstäter handelt, der es darauf angelegt hat, Fische in einer Phase zu erwischen, in der sie sich für die nahende Laichzeit fitfressen müssen, was dann ganz besonders bedeutet, dass namentlich die großen Zanderdamen jetzt - an den "richtigen" Plätzen "losgelegt" - um einiges leichter an den Haken zu bringen sind, als sonst! Wem das, außerhalb der Schonzeit, aus Unwissenheit zum ersten Mal (vielleicht sogar als Zufallsbeifang) "widerfährt", dem wird man noch keinen ganz so großen Vorwurf machen können, aber mit ein bisschen Grips und Anstand, sollte danach eine gezielte Beanglung von selbst unterbleiben - dann braucht man sich nämlich erst gar nicht darum zu streiten, ob zurücksetzbar oder nicht, und über was man sich anlässlich zweifelhafter Großfischfänge nicht noch so alles in einem Forum streiten kann...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> dass es sich ganz offensichtlich um einen Wiederholungstäter handelt,


Ist aber auch nur Spekulation. 
Denn da steht nicht dass dieser andere Zander auch mitgenommen wurde!
Zudem steht da klar, dass dieser andere Zander nicht im Laich stand, also auch ohne jedes schlechte Gewissen mitgenommen werden könnte......


----------



## Debilofant (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Vielleicht noch kurz zur Ergänzung:

Es gab hier im AB auch schon mal einen Thread zu Schonzeiten und ob es Sinn macht bzw. legitim ist, mit dem Angeln bis ganz ran und sofort wieder los zu legen!

Was war das doch für ein Segen in der Zone, die für Hecht und Zander eine Schonzeit vom 01.01. bis 01.05 bzw. später dann für Zander bis 31.05. vorsah, was meint ihr, wie sich unsere Fischbestände freuen würden, wenn das mal wieder in einigen muffigen Büros und Köpfen ankommen würde!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch kurz zur Ergänzung:
> 
> Es gab hier im AB auch schon mal einen Thread zu Schonzeiten und ob es Sinn macht bzw. legitim ist, mit dem Angeln bis ganz ran und sofort wieder los zu legen!
> 
> ...



So iss es hier und geht wohl auch in Ordnung.


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch kurz zur Ergänzung:
> 
> Es gab hier im AB auch schon mal einen Thread zu Schonzeiten und ob es Sinn macht bzw. legitim ist, mit dem Angeln bis ganz ran und sofort wieder los zu legen!
> 
> ...



So feiste Schonzeiten sind aber nicht nötig wenn die Fische sowieso zum Grossteil zurückgesetzt werden.
Ich kenne ein Gewässer an dem man das ganze Jahr "blinkern" kann und an diesem Gewässer wird überhaupt nicht mehr mit Hecht und Zander besetzt, es ist genug Nachwuchs vorhanden.
@Foolish-Farmer: das sagst du dass das keine Auswirkungen hat, andere sehr bekannte Fischereibiologen sagen da was anderes. Wenn ich meine Augen aufmache sehe ich auch sofort wer Recht hat. Das Argument: "ist egal wann man den mitnimmt" ist nur eine billige, lächerliche Ausrede.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Foolish-Farmer: das sagst du dass das keine Auswirkungen hat, andere sehr bekannte Fischereibiologen sagen da was anderes. Wenn ich meine Augen aufmache sehe ich auch sofort wer Recht hat.


Nööö, die Diskussion fangen wir jetzt aber nicht schon wieder an. Das hatten wir bereits mehrfach und in aller Ausführlichkeit...


----------



## Debilofant (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ Thomas: Da hast Du mich dann vermutlich falsch verstanden:

Mich kotzt es an, dass in dieser Zeit überhaupt losgezogen wird, weil es ja (nur auf die Schonzeit reduziert) so freibriefmäßig erlaubt ist..., immer auf sie mit Gebrüll, wann immer man kann!

Ja und zu der "entlastenden" Tatsache, dass kein Laich drin war  
[spekulativer Schelmmodus an:

Auch Zandermännchen lassen sich super gezielt fangen, wenn man unmittelbar nach der Paarung weiß, wo...

spekulativer Schelmmodus aus]

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nööö, die Diskussion fangen wir jetzt aber nicht schon wieder an. Das hatten wir bereits mehrfach und in aller Ausführlichkeit...



Du hast angefangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hast recht Debilofant:
Hab ich mißverstanden.

Allerdings gestehe ich jedem Angler zu, im Rahmen der (rechtlichen) Möglichkeiten und (gewässerspezischen) Vorschriften zu angeln wie er es möchte, da ich dasselbe für mich in Anspruch nehme.

Was nicht bedeutet, dass ich z. B. das Angeln auf Laichzander oder die bewachenden Männchen selber praktizieren würde oder gutheiße!


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Laichzander sind sehr guter Bodendünger....
ich angle deshalb sehr gern auf die, damit die Erdbeeren im Sommer gut gedeihen können...müsst ihr mal probieren...

mit Laichdorsch klappts auch....

schon wieder so ein Thread bei dem es abzusehen war das es ausartet......das ist hier scheinbar so eine Krankheit...

@Leif: ich weiss, dass das nicht deine Absicht war....aber solche threads sind hier extrem gefährlich....schliesslich wird hier erst ziemlich spät zensiert......äh drüber geguckt


----------



## fette beute (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Pilkman schrieb:


> KEIN Petri Heil und KEINEN Glückwunsch von meiner Seite an diesen "Angler"! #d



|good:|good:

das gleiche auch von mir :r
geht ja gar nicht sowas #d
ich sach ma: zu hause nix zu melden-nix inne hose-komplexe-selbstdarsteller............................


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich guck doch schon))
Also immer schön den Ton wahren, ja ))
Sonst kommts doch noch zum "zensieren" und dann wird auch wieder gemeckert!
Es liegt an Euch!


----------



## bassking (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich bin zwiegespalten.

Behaupte jetzt mal ganz keck, dass 80% der Leute hier, die so "angewidert" sind, den Zander *ebenfalls* mitgenommen hätten,

das ist meine *feste Überzeugung*.
Köstlich auch, wenn sich Angler aufregen, die selber schon Mitte Mai an Teilen der Elbe bspw.auf Neststeher oder noch nicht Abgelaichte fischen...wo ist denn da der Unterschied?
Ein Biologe schrieb mir einmal, dass - wenn der Bestand schon durch Entnahme belastet würde- die Zander um 50 cm. sowie die ganz großen Zander- aus biologischer Sicht- am ehesten entnommen werden sollten.

Dabei gilt natürlich: je weniger, je besser.

Kleine Zander gibt es rel. häufig- die ganz Großen haben schon etliche Jahre abgelaicht und ihre Reproduktionspflicht schon lange, lange erfüllt.

Macht man sich um den Bestand sorgen, darf man gar keine Fische mehr entnehmen.

Jetzt ist *jeder* Zander laichschwer- (den Milchnern sieht man es nicht an)- dies liegt auch am milden Winter.

Im Prinzip wäre dann jeder Angler, der jetzt einen Zander- egal welcher Größe- abschlägt, ein "Schwein".

Runde Kugelbäuche sind jetzt *Alltag .*

Sollen diese Fische geschont werden, würde ich mir eine persönl. Schonzeit am 1.01. setzen- und zwar bis mind. Juni.
..aber dann jault ja plötzlich Jeder....
Ich persönl. empfinde es so, dass solche ethischen Fragen vom Gesetz sowie der öffentlichen Berichterstattung in Richtung *Entnahme* *gefördert *werden. Man kennt es viel zu selten anders.

Einen Ehrenkodex wie bei der Jagd, der billige Erfolge verpönt, gibt es nicht...die Laichplätze, die ab Winter von Zandergruppen aufgesucht werden, werden vor, während und nach der Laichzeit gnadenlos befischt.

*Das* *ist die deutsche Realität .*

Generelle Fragen des C&R. werden aber auch hier im Board sanktioniert...es liegt viel Zündstoff darin.

Aber um sich weiterzuentwickeln, muss man auch schonmal dahin gehen, wo es wehtut.

Es wird noch viele Bilder mit dickgeschwängerten Zanderdamen geben- Deutschland ist (gesetzlich und mental) noch nicht so weit.  


Ich hätte den Zander wohl zurückgesetzt.- 1000% weiß ich´s aber auch nicht.  

Bassking.


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



bassking schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Zander zurückgesetzt.
> 
> Bassking.



ich hätte ihn garnicht erst gefangen....
wie schon die vielen anderen Zander die ich noch nicht gefangen hab....

aber das tut hier nix zur Sache...der Fisch ist tot...
so ein Foto hat schon was....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Generelle Fragen des C&R. werden aber auch hier im Board sanktioniert...es liegt viel Zündstoff darin.


Stimmt nicht, "sanktioniert" wird nur dann wenn sich die Diskutanten nicht an einen gemäßigten Diskussionsstil halten können - was bei den Diskutanten zu diesem genannten Thema aber leider eher die Regel als die Ausnahme zu sein scheint. 
Und zwar auf beiden Seiten!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Sorry, aber rein faktisch gesehen ist dieses ganze Laichfischgedönse absoluter Humbug. Es ist absolut und vollkommen egal, wann ein solcher Fisch abgeschlagen wird. Vier Monate früher, und der Laich wäre noch nicht so weit entwickelt, keiner würd sich aufregen. Zwei Monate später und der Fisch hätte abgelaicht und niemand hätte sich darüber aufgeregt. Es ist m.E. auch ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob man ein trächtiges Reh schießt oder einen laichschweren Fisch abschlägt. Wer darin keinen Unterschied sieht, der setzt einen Fisch einem Säugetier gleich und da möchte ich mal die Argumentation bzgl. Tierquälerei hören. 
Was hier propagiert wird ist eine selbstauferlegte Moral. Biologiosch gesehen so vollkommen unsinnig.

Davon abgesehen würde ich einen solchen Fisch - vorausgesetzt er ist nicht übermäßig verletzt - jederzeit und immer zurücksetzen. Aber das hat nix mit Laich oder nicht Laich zu tun, sondern entspringt meinem eigenen Empfinden. Drum mache ich aber keinem einen Vorwurf, der einen solchen Fisch mitnimmt, sofern dies ( Schonzeit bzw. Fangbegrenzung ) legal ist. Und dieser Fisch ist - soweit erkennbar - vollkommen legal entnommen worden. 

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Vollkommen legal ja. In Deutschland, ja. Hier wurden schon andere Sachen "völlig legal" gemacht, ist grad mal 60 Jahre her...legal heisst noch lange nicht dass es in Ordnung ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Vollkommen legal ja. In Deutschland, ja. Hier wurden schon andere Sachen "völlig legal" gemacht, ist grad mal 60 Jahre her...legal heisst noch lange nicht dass es in Ordnung ist.


Nu komm mal wieder runter von da oben...
Ne fischtentnahme mit der NS-Zeit zu vergleichen ist  mehr als nur über Ziel hinaus geschossen!


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Das war kein Vergleich, sondern nur eine Veranschaulichung warum legal nicht heisst dass etwas in Ordnung ist. Das Stilmittel der Übertreibung zur besseren Veranschaulichung ist dabei sehr gebräuchlich.


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



bassking schrieb:


> Ich bin zwiegespalten.
> 
> Behaupte jetzt mal ganz keck, dass 80% der Leute hier, die so "angewidert" sind, den Zander *ebenfalls* mitgenommen hätten,
> 
> ...


 






..Wie vermessen bist Du überhaupt ?? Bist wirklich ein ganz "kecker" #d #d #d


----------



## clausencole (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

seid doch mal lieb zueinander und lasst doch jedem seine üerzeugung!
obwohl.... schön ist nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> seid doch mal lieb zueinander und lasst doch jedem seine üerzeugung!


*UND DENKT BITTE ALLE AN EUREN TON!!*


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das war kein Vergleich, sondern nur eine Veranschaulichung warum legal nicht heisst dass etwas in Ordnung ist. Das Stilmittel der Übertreibung zur besseren Veranschaulichung ist dabei sehr gebräuchlich.



@ Norbert
Hier schiesst Du meiner Meinung nach sehr weit übers Ziel hinaus. Übertreiben ist eine Sache, aber hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Die NS Zeit war eine Diktatur und wir leben heute in einer Demokratie.  D.h. es ist auch jedem die Möglichkeit gegeben, gegen Gesetze und Vorschriften die nicht  Seinen "Idealen" entsprechen mit rechtstaatlichen Mittel anzugehen.
Nur das das vielen zu  umständlich und anstrengend wird. 

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## Big Rolly (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und die Eier (salzlaugig) auf Toast |rolleyes



Wollt Ihr Diskutieren oder Rezpte austauschen, da bekommt man ja gleich beim lesen Hunger



arno schrieb:


> Boh klasse!
> Fangt jetzt bitte hier keinen Streit an!
> Wenn Ihr Krach miteinander habt, regelt das unter Euch, aber lasst andere da raus!
> 
> ...



Absolut richtig , geht auch ohne Streit



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, das Alleineessen dick macht?!


Stimmt voll und ganz was du sagst, aber wenn dir den schlanken Kerl anschaust weisst das er gern teilt.

Andersrum wieder sagte immer einer meiner Ausbilder auf der Hotelfachschule

Trau keinem schlanken Koch :q


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Das würde ich gerne weiter fortführen, wäre hier aber zu off-topic darum lasse ich es bleiben. 
Ich beschränke mich darauf nochmal klarzustellen dass mein Ausspruch nur dazu dienen soll auf bildliche Weise zu zeigen dass legal ungleich einwandfrei ist. Wenn das Beispiel nicht passt dann stellt euch ein anderes vor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Fisch(an)fänger schrieb:


> D.h. es ist auch jedem die Möglichkeit gegeben, gegen Gesetze und Vorschriften die nicht  Seinen "Idealen" entsprechen mit rechtstaatlichen Mittel anzugehen.


Du glaubst das? wirklich?
Nicht nur umständlich und anstrengend hält dagegen, schon mal was von Wirtschaftinteressen, Großkapital und Lobbyistenarbeit gehört? Weist Du wie Parteien funktionieren? Der größte Schaiss wird gemacht, wenn jemand ein "überragendes" Interesse daran hat, und das hat nicht mit Recht u.ä. zu tun, das ist objektiv gesehen schlicht und einfach Rechtsbeugung, erzwingen und erschleichen von Regeln, die demjenigen Nützen, den anderen aber SCHADEN. Selbst in einem Wildwest-Zeitalter wie in den USA 1850er konnte man nicht so einen Schaiss wie heute verzapfen, schlicht und einfach  deswegen, weil dann jemand seinen Revolver einfach abfeuerte. Heute ist der durchtriebene Intrigant durch einen Dschungel von Gesetzen und Verordnungen sowie der Zuhälterei hochbezahlter Rechtanwälte geschützt, Deutschland absolut führend in der Erzeugung des Papierdschungels in der Welt. Ändern? höchstens aushungern. :g

Ich hör jetzt aber auf, sonst reg ich mich zu sehr auf, und dann kann ich noch nichtmal mehr angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Vollkommen legal ja. In Deutschland, ja. legal heisst noch lange nicht dass es in Ordnung ist.


 
Sehr richtig, legal bedeutet nicht zwagsläufig moralisch in Ordnung und hat auch nicht immer was mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun. 
Legal heisst aber, man darf das so tun. Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab. Darüber hinausgehende Einschränkungen sind subjektiv. Ich persönlich finde es nicht richtig, andere im Rahmen seiner eigenen Moralvorstellungen zu verurteilen. Auch dafür kann man in der Vergangenheit und noch heute international übrigens hervorragende ( und abschreckende ) Beispiele finden. 
Und die Schonzeiten sind nun mal gesetzlich geregelt. Wie sollte man das besser machen ? Verlängern ? Von wann bis wann ? Ist nicht " nach der Laichzeit " gleich " Vor der Laichzeit " ?
Wann darf man denn nun einen Fisch abschlagen, vor der Laichzeit oder nach der Laichzeit ?

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@AngelDet:
Hehe nicht jeder hat meine Selbstbeherrschung. Ähnliches hätte ich auch geschrieben, aber das ist off-topic...auch dass wir in einer Demokratie leben kann ich so nicht stehenlassen. Oder hat hier jemand die Möglichkeit gehabt zu wählen ob wir eine EU brauchen (nur ein Beispiel) oder einen der Damen und Herren die uns da vertreten zu wählen? Oder im Bundestag? Wann hat zuletzt jemand wirklich regiert der auch die meisten Stimmen hatte? Das ist alles nur noch eine Farce.
@Ralle24: Mir gehts nicht darum dass dem Fänger das hätte verboten werden sollen. Gut er hat das Recht das Vieh plattzuhaun. Ich hab das Recht dies zu verurteilen. Was ich ausreichend getan habe (andere auch). Mehr nicht. Noch schöner wäre wenn derjenige mitbekommt wie sein Tun von anderen aufgenommen wird. Vielleicht hätte es einen Lerneffekt (ok ich bin zu naiv).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur noch eine Farce.


Nicht ganz, eher ein Monopoly-Spiel, leider mit der einen Welt, in der wir leben. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Leider scheinen einige doch nicht in der Lage zu sein, hier zu diskutieren wie es angemessen ist:
Bleibt beim Thema.
Haltet einen vernünftigen Ton.
Haltet Politik raus.
Lest vielleicht mal wieder die Boardregeln.

*Hier ist jetzt die absolut letzte Ausfahrt vor der Schließung des Threads!*


----------



## Big Rolly (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hei Leutz

giftet euch doch nicht so an. ich war bisher der Meinung das hier jeder seine Meinung kunt tun kann.Geht doch sicher auch auf normaler Ebene.

Nehmt euer Angelzeug setzt euch ans Wasser und beruhigt euch wieder.


----------



## tamandua (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Jetzt wird's interessant  Das man von einem sicher unschön präsentierten weiblichen Zander schnurstracks zu Diskussionen über Demokratie und Weltpolitik überleiten kann...wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, eher ein Monopoly-Spiel, leider mit der einen Welt, in der wir leben. :g


 

...genau! Bei dem schon alle Straßen u Häuser usw verkauft sind,bis wir mitspielen dürfen!!


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

mach doch einfach zu....das ist doch viel leichter
Ich wollte anfangs noch Wetten annehmen, wieviele Postings der schafft....

das bringts nich.....
zu....zu....zu.....zu.....zu......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



maesox schrieb:


> Bei dem schon alle Straßen u Häuser usw verkauft sind,bis wir mitspielen dürfen!!



Gut beobachtet! #6 
Wahrscheinlich würde ich zugegebenermaßen, wenn ich Opernplatz bis Schlossallee besitzen würde, das auch anders und positiver sehen!  

@Raabiat
ab jetzt wird nur noch rumgeblödelt, dann bekommt auch keiner Ärger mit Thomas! #h


----------



## hotte50 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

hm...heisse Diskussion hier......ausufernd wie üblich|uhoh:

hat schonmal jemand daran gedacht, die Bild.....äh Fisch & Fang zu einer Stellungnahme zu bewegen oder um nähere Angaben zu bitten.....

Ich denke das würde den vielen Spekulationen ein Ende bereiten.


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich seh hier eigentlich niemanden der jemand anderen angiftet oder sich im Ton vergreift. Lediglich der off-topic Ausflug war nicht den Boardregeln entsprechend. Vielleicht seh ich aber auch schlecht.


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du glaubst das? wirklich?
> Nicht nur umständlich und anstrengend hält dagegen, schon mal was von Wirtschaftinteressen, Großkapital und Lobbyistenarbeit gehört? Weist Du wie Parteien funktionieren?  Selbst in einem Wildwest-Zeitalter wie in den USA 1850er konnte man nicht so einen Schaiss wie heute verzapfen, schlicht und einfach deswegen, weil dann jemand seinen Revolver einfach abfeuerte. Heute ist der durchtriebene Intrigant durch einen Dschungel von Gesetzen und Verordnungen sowie der Zuhälterei hochbezahlter Rechtanwälte geschützt, Deutschland absolut führend in der Erzeugung des Papierdschungels in der Welt. Ändern? höchstens aushungern. :g
> 
> Ich hör jetzt aber auf, sonst reg ich mich zu sehr auf, und dann kann ich noch nichtmal mehr angeln.



Hallo Angeldet,

ja ich weiß wie Parteien funktionieren und ja ich weiß auch was wirtschaftliche Intressen und Lobbieisten sind. 
Warum glaubst Du wohl habe ich geschrieben das es umständlich und anstrengend ist. 
Zitat:
Der größte Schaiss wird gemacht, wenn jemand ein "überragendes" Interesse daran hat, und das hat nicht mit Recht u.ä. zu tun, das ist objektiv gesehen schlicht und einfach Rechtsbeugung, erzwingen und erschleichen von Regeln, die demjenigen Nützen, den anderen aber SCHADEN.
Zitatende
Also geht es doch, es ist jemand hingegangen hat Mühen und warscheinlich kosten nicht gescheut um ein Gesetzt oder eine Vorschrift zu seinen Gunsten oder seinen Interessen enstehen zu lassen. Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. 

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Also brauchen wir jetzt (mehr) kräftige Lobbyisten für den Schutz der Zandermamas und so? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Politikforen>>>>


----------



## hotte50 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Politikforen>>>>



:m|good:


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



hotte50 schrieb:


> hm...heisse Diskussion hier......ausufernd wie üblich|uhoh:
> 
> hat schonmal jemand daran gedacht, die Bild.....äh Fisch & Fang zu einer Stellungnahme zu bewegen oder um nähere Angaben zu bitten.....
> 
> Ich denke das würde den vielen Spekulationen ein Ende bereiten.


 




Würde mich auch mal interessieren!!! Solche Sachen können doch nicht im Interesse solcher Angel-Propaganda-Zeitschriften sein !!???

Die müssen sich über sinkende Verkaufszahlen nimmer wundern!!!!!


----------



## Carpjunky (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo zusammen,

So etwas erschüttert mich immer wieder....|uhoh:Normalerweise gönn ich jedem sein Angelglück doch in diesem Fall nicht.:r 

Bin auch dafür,dass die F&F mal Stellung dazu nimmt.... 


Gruß Junky


----------



## mot67 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber rein faktisch gesehen ist dieses ganze Laichfischgedönse absoluter Humbug. Es ist absolut und vollkommen egal, wann ein solcher Fisch abgeschlagen wird. Vier Monate früher, und der Laich wäre noch nicht so weit entwickelt, keiner würd sich aufregen. Zwei Monate später und der Fisch hätte abgelaicht und niemand hätte sich darüber aufgeregt. Es ist m.E. auch ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob man ein trächtiges Reh schießt oder einen laichschweren Fisch abschlägt. Wer darin keinen Unterschied sieht, der setzt einen Fisch einem Säugetier gleich und da möchte ich mal die Argumentation bzgl. Tierquälerei hören.
> *Was hier propagiert wird ist eine selbstauferlegte Moral. Biologiosch gesehen so vollkommen unsinnig.*
> Ralf



das ist ein gutes posting.


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> das ist ein gutes posting.



Ja nur leider falsch, wenn ich mal unabhängige Fischereibiologen als Grundlage meiner Aussage nehme. Also nicht das VDSF Geschwafel.
Wenn man das ganze Posting liest von ihm nicht nur den Ausschnitt, dann stimmts aber wieder: zum Bestandsaufbau muss alles zurückgesetzt werden steht da (glaube ich mich zu entsinnen).


----------



## mot67 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

dann erklär es mir bitte. ich sehe keinen unterschied, jeder entnommene fisch kann nicht mehr laichen. 
ich rede jetzt nicht darüber, fische direkt beim laichgeschäft durch gezieltes beangeln zu stören.


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Mir fällt leider nur wieder ein krasses Beispiel ein 
Ich hoffe ihr haltet das aus.

Ok fiktives Szenario:
Massenmörderin A (in sagen wir USA) wird zum Tode verurteilt. Termin is übermorgen. Sie ist im 8ten Monat schwanger.
Nummer B ist nicht schwanger...
Kein Unterschied? Weil beide kein Kind mehr kriegen können?


----------



## Dennert (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Es wurde hier ein paar Mal davon geschrieben, dass es letztlich egal ist, ob der Fisch nun ein paar Monate vor oder nach der Schonzeit oder jetzt entnommen wurde.
Da stellt sich die Frage, wofür es überhaupt eine Schonzeit gibt!
Dann bräuchte man ja theoretisch nur ein Schonmaß aber keine Schonzeit, laut Aussage einiger Leute hier im Board. 

Denn Laichfische abzuschlagen, nur weil die Schonzeit vorbei ist, gibt der Schonzeit keinen Sinn


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Dennert schrieb:


> Es wurde hier ein paar Mal davon geschrieben, dass es letztlich egal ist, ob der Fisch nun ein paar Monate vor oder nach der Schonzeit oder jetzt entnommen wurde.
> Da stellt sich die Frage, wofür es überhaupt eine Schonzeit gibt!
> Dann bräuchte man ja theoretisch nur ein Schonmaß aber keine Schonzeit, laut Aussage einiger Leute hier im Board.
> 
> Denn Laichfische abzuschlagen, nur weil die Schonzeit vorbei ist, gibt der Schonzeit keinen Sinn


Bevor hier wieder einiges ducheinander gewürfelt wird:
Definier mir doch mal "Laichfisch"?!
- Ein Fisch der potenziell laichen kann oder
- Ein Fisch der voll mit Eiern/ Milch ist
Weil wenn ersteres, brauchen wir nicht mehr angeln zu gehen. Bei Zweiterem gebe ich Dir Recht und ich denke, dass sehen hier auch die meisten so.

@ NorbertF:
Hier geht´s aber gerad nicht um fiktive Massenmörder, sondern um Fische. Also bitte bring doch mal den Beweis der Dir bekannten Fischereibiologen. Könnte dazu beitragen der grundsätzlichen Diskussion einen Sinn zu geben.
Ich lerne gerne immer dazu, wenn es was zu Lernen gibt - Sprüche klopfen können andere genug.


----------



## micbrtls (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hatte in meinem Leben zwei Traumfische:

1. einen 95iger Sterlet! Jedes mal, wenn ich an diesen Fisch denke, bin ich froh, das der noch im Wasser schwimmt. Einige Fotos machen halt auch glücklich

2. Der Hecht, der bei mir als Foto zu sehen ist. Der hatte den Köder zu tief geschluckt, so das ich diesen Fisch leider abschlagen mußte! Ein Drilling saß im Schlund und die Zange war viel zu kurz!

Im Nachhinein: Ich freue mich mehr über den Sterlet!


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Sprüche klopfen können andere genug.



Ja ich weiss. Meistens solche die sich selbst als Experten aufspielen. Was willst du jetzt eigentlich grad von mir schon wieder für nen Beweis?
Er fragt was das für nen Unterschied macht ob ich nen Zander abschlage der voll Laich ist zu einem der nicht voll Laich ist.
Das hab ich ihm versucht zu erklären mit diesem Beispiel. Kannst auch die Antwort von Dennert nehmen, das ist das gleiche ohne Beispiel.
Was soll ich nun bitte beweisen? Hältst du auch Schonzeiten für sinnlos weil es egal ist wann man die Fische abschlägt? Dann brauchen wir aber gleich gar nicht mehr diskutieren.

Wenn du mal die Meinung eines echten Fischereiexperten hören willst dann frag zB mal Roland Lorkowski. Der ist Fischereibiologe und hat vermutlich mehr Zeit am Wasser und mit Fischen verbracht als wir alle zusammen. Nur hat das auch grad nix mit diesem Zander zu tun. Was qualifiziert dich denn eigentlich zu wissen was fischereilich Sinn macht? Ich hör wenigstens auf Leute die das studiert haben und in der Praxis ausüben.


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hatte in meinem Leben zwei Traumfische:
> 
> 1. einen 95iger Sterlet! Jedes mal, wenn ich an diesen Fisch denke, bin ich froh, das der noch im Wasser schwimmt. Einige Fotos machen halt auch glücklich
> 
> ...


 




..und was lernen wir daraus??? Man(n) nehme ne Zange mit,die lang genug ist, wenn man schon releasen will :r !!!!!!!!

Aber trotzdem Petri zum Hecht


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mir fällt leider nur wieder ein krasses Beispiel ein
> Ich hoffe ihr haltet das aus.
> 
> Ok fiktives Szenario:
> ...


 
Nö, kann ich so nicht gelten lassen. Für mich gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede zwischen Menschen, anderen Säugetieren, Fischen und Insekten. 
Nochmal, ein toter Fisch kann sich nicht mehr fortpflanzen. Nie nicht. Wann er stirbt ist dabei völlig unerheblich. 

@ Dennert

Absolut richtig. Zumal Fische, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, keine Brutpflege betreiben. Ein durchaus diskussionswürdiger Ansatz. Wären das nicht ausgeprägte Schutzzonen wesentlich sinnvoller ? Will heißen, man belegt die Laichzonen oder einen Teil davon, mit einem generellen oder zeitlich begrenzten,  Angelverbot um die Fische beim Laichakt nicht zu behelligen. Außerhalb davon darf man aber rund ums Jahr fischen. ???

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich will versuchen mal kurz zusammenzufassen:

1. Da haut jemand nen Zander um. #6 

2. Da haut jemand nen kapitalen Zander um (gute Gene). #c 

3. Da haut jemand nen kapitalen Zander voll Laich um. #d 

4. Da haut jemand nen kapitalen Zander voll Laich in einem zanderverarmten Gewässer um. #q #q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Nunja, Du hast Dich auf das Posting von Ralf bezogen und den Inhalt als fälschlich bezeichnet mit dem Hintergrundwissen von Fischereibiologen:


> Ja nur leider falsch, wenn ich mal unabhängige Fischereibiologen als Grundlage meiner Aussage nehme.


Dazu wollte ich was Neues hören.

Den Rest sollten wir ggfs. per PN klären, denn denunzieren lasse ich mich von Dir sicher nicht (sollte das mit dem "Experten" rein zufällig auf mich bezogen gewesen sein). Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.



AngelDet schrieb:


> 4. Da haut jemand nen kapitalen Zander voll Laich in einem zanderverarmten Gewässer um. #q #q


Das war in der Tat dämlich, wenngleich wir über die Hintergründe immer noch nichts genaues wissen.


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Das war in der Tat dämlich, wenngleich wir über die Hintergründe immer noch nichts genaues wissen.



Und genau um das gehts hier und um sonst nichts.
Wenn wir eh alle einer Meinung sind was diskutieren wir dann überhaupt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Immer vorausgesetzt der Fisch ist weitgehend unverletzt.

Einen kapitalen Zander abzuschlagen kommt für *mich* überhaupt nicht in Frage. 

Einen Zander aus einem Zanderverarmten Gewässer abzuschlagen sollte *grundsätzlich* untersagt werden, unabhängig davon wie groß der Zander ist, ob´s ein Männchen ist oder ein Weibchen mit oder ohne Laich. 

Hier dreht sich alles um die Frage " Laichfisch " und ich bleibe dabei das es biologisch unerheblich ist in welchem " Schwangerschaftsstadium " ein Fisch ist.

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier dreht sich alles um die Frage " Laichfisch " und ich bleibe dabei das es biologisch unerheblich ist in welchem " Schwangerschaftsstadium " ein Fisch ist.


Ist zumindest rechtlich überhaupt nicht unerheblich :vik: , ganz so doof waren die Gesetzemacher anscheinend auch nicht, siehe das relevante Landesfischereigesetz:

§ 37
Grundsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis,
Schutz der Fische
Die für das Fischereiwesen zuständige Ministerin oder der hierfür zuständige Minister regelt die
Anforderungen an die gute fachliche Praxis der Fischerei sowie den Schutz der Fische durch
Rechtsverordnung; es können insbesondere Vorschriften erlassen werden über:
...
12. den Schutz der Fischlaichplätze, des Fischlaichs, der Fischbrut und des Winterlagers der Fische, ...

Fischereigesetz für das Land Hessen
(Hessisches Fischereigesetz - HFischG)
Vom 19. Dezember 1990
GVBl. I S. 776,
zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 1. Oktober 2002 (GVBl. I S. 614)

(Quelle: http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1152)

Das http://www.portal-fischerei.de Fischerei in Deutschland - Portal des Bundes und der Länder, ist übrigens mal echt was tolles #6, was man brauchen kann, wenn man sich durch das Papiergestrüpp wühlen will!


----------



## Ollek (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das gibt keine Diskussion wegen dem Gewicht.
> Eher wegen was anderem.
> Ich zitiere: "Laichschwere Dame". Was macht der dann tot in nem Laden? Nur wegen der Schlagzeile wurde der gekillt. Toller Angler.




@ Norbert und du hattes voll recht 

Aber bei allem verständnis für die die den Angler mehr Verachtung als Bewunderung schenken, dann schreibt eine Petition an den jeweiligen Verband das er die Schonzeiten so regelt das es dazu erst gar nicht kommen kann. Aber dann ist das geheul erst recht gross.

Mein Gott was hier wieder abgeht #q


----------



## Dennert (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bevor hier wieder einiges ducheinander gewürfelt wird:
> Definier mir doch mal "Laichfisch"?!
> - Ein Fisch der potenziell laichen kann oder
> - Ein Fisch der voll mit Eiern/ Milch ist
> Weil wenn ersteres, brauchen wir nicht mehr angeln zu gehen. Bei Zweiterem gebe ich Dir Recht und ich denke, dass sehen hier auch die meisten so.


 
Ich meine natürlich einen Fisch, der kurz vorm Ablaichen steht und fast auseinanderfliegt, so dick wie er ist.
Es geht um diesen Zander hier!

Über das generelle Abschlagen geschlechtsreifer Zander im Juli bis Januar kann man ja mal in einem anderen Thema diskutieren |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das gibt keine Diskussion wegen dem Gewicht.
> Eher wegen was anderem.
> Ich zitiere: "Laichschwere Dame". Was macht der dann tot in nem Laden? Nur wegen der Schlagzeile wurde der gekillt. Toller Angler.


 
|good: 

DANKE, du sprichst mir aus der seele...
und dann noch n wiederholungstäter

denn er hatte ja schon einen von 104cm und 22 pfd, der natürlich auch "standesgemäß" gewogen wurde um dann in den "hitparaden" zu landen...

trophäenjäger |peinlich 

gruß

mirco


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich schlage auch grunsätzlich (fast) keinen ab. Bei uns im See kommt schonmal einer mit wenn er etwas beansprucht wurde, das geschieht aber selten. Dieses Jahr genau einer.
Von daher ist mir eh wurst ob der nun voll Laich war oder nicht, mir hätte es auch ohne Laich nicht gefallen. Wenn er aber grad kurz vorm Ablaichen war find ich es halt noch schlimmer weil ich das etwas anders sehe: der Fisch laicht demnächst, also sehr sicher.
Wenn ich den nun im August fange ist überhaupt nicht sicher ob der nochmal gelaicht hätte, da kann viel passieren. Aber mit der Entnahme dieses laichvollen Fisches hat man im Schnitt 2.000.000 Jungfische gleich mit getötet. So 200.000 Eier pro Kilo Körpergewicht. Macht so 2 Mio allein bei dem Fisch.
Auch wenn nur 1-10% durchkommen spielt das sehr wohl eine grosse Rolle.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> Mein Gott was hier wieder abgeht #q



hab ich mir auch gerade wieder gedacht ... #d

ich zu meiner Person geh aktuell noch nicht mal mehr meine geliebten Barsche Angeln - trotzdem die *keine* Schonzeit haben und auch nicht gerade selten vorhanden sind ....

mir tut das einfach immer nur Leid wenn ich beim Ausnehmen ne dicke handvoll - oder wie bei dem Zander hier mehrere - Laich mit entsorgen muß ...  |uhoh: 

viel zu schade !!!!


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Unser Trophäenjäger ist dann der erste ,der s weinen anfängt,wenn er in seinem Wasser kaum mehr was fängt,denn mit dem Abschlagen der "Muttertiere" fängt das Dilemma an!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hier mal so (meine persönliche) Kosmische Hitliste der Vergehen gegen das Leben, gerne mit Kritik: #h 

1. Vernichtung des Gesamten Leben auf dem Planeten Erde (hier: alle Fische überhaupt)
2. Vernichtung einer Population, einer Art. (hier: alle Zander überhaupt)
3. Vernichtung ihrer Vermehrungsmöglichkeiten. (hier: Laichplätze)
4. Vernichtung von Fortplanzung+Vermehrung.  (hier: pralle Laichfische)
5. Vernichtung eines geschützten Individiums. (hier: geschonte Fische, Schonzeiten)
6. Vernichtung eines freien Individiums. (hier: wilde + Gesetzesgeschützte Fische)
7. Vernichtung eines Nutztier-Individiums. (hier: arme "Zuchtschweine")

ab 6. sehe ich eine "Fressberechtigung". :g


----------



## Ollek (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hier mal so (meine persönliche) Kosmische Hitliste der Vergehen gegen das Leben, gerne mit Kritik: #h
> 
> 1. Vernichtung des Gesamten Leben auf dem Planeten Erde (hier: alle Fische überhaupt)
> 2. Vernichtung einer Population, einer Art. (hier: alle Zander überhaupt)
> ...



8. Vernichtung meines letzten bischen Verstands|supergri was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Das ist ja lustig hier!!!

Hier regen sich die auf, die ansonsten bei der kleinsten Einschränkung losschreien, als wenn Menschenrechte beschnitten worden. Putzig, putzig...

Der Typ hat nix Schlimmes getan, vielleicht etwas Geschmackloses, dass passiert hier aber öfter.

Ich kann mich an einen Thread im letzten Frühjahr erinnern, in dem ich gefragt habe, ob wegen des lang gezogenen Winters (zumindest in Niedersachsen war das so) irgendjemand freiwillig aufs Raubfischangeln verzichten würde, weil sich ja dadurch die Laichzeiten verschoben haben.

Allein für die Frage bin ich ausgelacht worden.

Natürlich nimmt jeder sein Recht auf angeln war, die Schonzeit war schließlich vorbei. 

Die Laichzeit nicht.

Es gibt doch einen Haufen Pharisäer hier.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> 8. Vernichtung meines letzten bischen Verstands|supergri was willst du damit sagen?


Also die schwere der Sache, vlt. hätte ich es anders herum nummerieren sollen? was auf 1. steht ist eben am schlimmsten, auf 7. (8.) am wenigsten schlimm 

also 6. und 7. wird halt getan, und ist im Sinne des Einer-frißt-den-andern auch ok, die anderen Punkte nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an einen Thread im letzten Frühjahr erinnern, in dem ich gefragt habe, ob wegen des lang gezogenen Winters (zumindest in Niedersachsen war das so) irgendjemand freiwillig aufs Raubfischangeln verzichten würde, weil sich ja dadurch die Laichzeiten verschoben haben.


Ist aber doch noch ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen (Raubfisch)Angeln (Schneidern, Releasen) und faktisch die Fische auch entnehmen.

Viele haben da nach meiner Beobachtung schon die Einstellung, bezogen auf solche heiklen Fälle:
Angeln:ja -  Gezielt auf LaichendeFische:nein - Entnehmen:nein.

Ich muß sagen, ich würde auch viel lieber 365 Tage im Jahr angeln, nur muß ich da erstens nicht auf die laichenden oder in Vorbereitung stehenden Fische losgehen, und zweitens würden die mit "Verzeihung, Versehen" wieder retourniert.


----------



## Ollek (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also die schwere der Sache, vlt. hätte ich es anders herum nummerieren sollen? was auf 1. steht ist eben am schlimmsten, auf 7. (8.) am wenigsten schlimm



:q Achso das mit meinem Verstand ist eh nicht so wild, das dauert halt seine Zeit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> .
> 
> Viele haben da nach meiner Beobachtung schon die Einstellung, bezogen auf solche heiklen Fälle:
> Angeln:ja - Gezielt auf LaichendeFische:nein - Entnehmen:nein.


 
Du hast Recht diese Einstellung ist ziemlich en Vogue.

Sozusagen konservatives Gutmenschentum.

Man könnte ja auch 2 Wochen länger aufs angeln verzichten, um die Fische wirklich in Ruhe laichen lassen zu können.

Wer von den die Moralkeule schwingendenJunkies tut das denn??? Keiner. Große Empörung! Was ich? Noch länger nicht angeln? Kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Unter diesem Thread, wird diskutiert, wie man das Spinnangelverbot umgeht und hier regen sich die Leute auf über einen legal gefangenen Fisch. Ob es den jetzt heute, gestern oder vor 2 Wochen erwischt ist doch sch...egal.

Schonzeiten sind dazu da die Fische in RUHE ablaichen zu lassen und nicht um sie fröhlich, aus dem Wasser raus zu reissen und wieder rein zu schmeissen. 

Was das Fischen auf Laichfische so übel macht ist der Fang als solcher. Es spielt keine Rolle wann im Jahr ein Fisch stirbt. Laichen tut er so oder so nicht mehr. Irgendwelche Vergleiche hier mit schwangeren Frauen... ich sag jetzt mal nix, sonst gibt es wohl ne Verwarnung.
Was den Fang so übel macht ist, dass die Fische sich an besonderen Plätzen sammeln. Ich kenn Gewässer da kann man die Hechte im Mai auf Ansage fangen. 

Also wirklich Pharisäer!!!

Uli


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ HD4ever,

|good:#v
Genau meine Meinung!
An einem natürlichen Gewässer muss ich einfach nicht auf Fische gehen, die in der Laichzeit sind. Wann diese Zeiten sind dürfte jedem aus unserer Zunft ja spätestens seit der abgelegten Prüfung klar sein...
Und wenn sich diese Zeiten wetterbedingt verschieben, so wie es momentan der Fall ist, bleibt es dem gesunden Menschenverstand überlassen, ob man einen prallen Laichbomber mitnimmt!!! 
Es wird aber immer Menschen geben, denen langt ein Foto des Rekordfanges nicht. Das Beweisstück wird erlegt, ums anderen zeigen zu können. Wahrscheinlich um ein paar Schulterklopfer ab zu bekommen. Da können wir gar nix dran ändern!
Nur könnten wir versuchen, nachfolgende Generationen von Anglern damit zu impfen, das Fische mit Laich besser im Gewässer verbleiben um für ausreichend Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Auch die Tatsache, dass Fische die voll mit Eiern sind, nicht wirklich schmecken, sollte bissi mehr verbreitet werden.

Wenn ich jedoch nen Laichfisch durch Zufall an die Angel krieg und er hat den Köder so unglücklich genommen, dass ein Zurücksetzen nix mehr bringt, dann hab ich wohl keine Wahl als das Tier abzuschlagen. Alles andere wäre Verschwendung, einfach zu schade, den Fisch der Verwesung zu überlassen.
Allerdings glaub ich bei dem hier geschilderten Fang nicht, dass der Zander lebensgefährlich verletzt war... Deshalb einfach schade um den Fisch!!!


----------



## beschu (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

ich hab die  anderen Beiträge noch nicht  gelesen und wünsch Dir nur einfach :Guten Appetit!!!!!!Lass dir das Essen nicht vermiesen und ein kleiner Tipp;meine Grossmutter hat Zander immergefüllt mit Rinderhack+Schwartzbrot+viel Zwiebel+Schwarzbrot.....Ist sehr lecker und stammt aus der Prignitz


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



beschu schrieb:


> ich hab die anderen Beiträge noch nicht gelesen und wünsch Dir nur einfach :Guten Appetit!!!!!!Lass dir das Essen nicht vermiesen und ein kleiner Tipp;meine Grossmutter hat Zander immergefüllt mit Rinderhack+Schwartzbrot+viel Zwiebel+Schwarzbrot.....Ist sehr lecker und stammt aus der Prignitz


#d 
also mit 2x schwarzbrot!!!:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mir fällt leider nur wieder ein krasses Beispiel ein
> Ich hoffe ihr haltet das aus.
> 
> Ok fiktives Szenario:
> ...


 
Krass bezeichne ich das Beispiel nicht, eher mit deutlicheren Worten ... |rolleyes ... aber jetzt ganz lieb und umgangssprachlich gesagt: Der Vergleich hinkt  

Aber aus ethnischem Gesichtspunkt ist er interessant!

Also: Frage: Norbert: Wie würdest Du Dich entscheiden?

=> Massenmörderin (MM) A wird begnadigt, nie hingerichtet, da schwanger, später Mutter ... MM B wird hingerichtet 
Kein gleiches Recht für alle, Opfergefühle (in USA sehr wichtiger Aspekt) werden nicht berücksichtigt.

[( MM B ist womöglich noch "Jungfrau";oder Gene noch nicht weitergegeben usw ... möchte die Problematik die hinter dem noch nicht abgelaicht gar nicht näher betrachten)].

=> Massenmörderin (MM) A wird erst nach der Geburt hingerichtet, das Kind wird zumindest Halbwaise ...
gleiches Recht für alle, aber Kind ohne Mutter

[(hoffentlich ist der Vater bekannt und hat seine Nichtmörder-Gene weitergegeben... möchte die Problematik die hinter dem schon abgelaicht gar nicht näher betrachten)]

Eine richtig schwierige Frage rein ethnisch gesehen ..

Norbert: 
Du hast das Beispiel gebracht;
Wie würdest Du entscheiden?

#h


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich will versuchen mal kurz zusammenzufassen:
> 
> 1. Da haut jemand nen Zander um. #6
> 
> ...


Gute Zusammenfassung! 
Ich glaube momentan wirds in Deutschland wohl kein Gewässer geben, wo der Zanderbestand zunimmt. Schön zu wissen, dass hier die meisten das Verhalten des Main-Anglers schlecht finden, aber die Realtität am Wasser sieht doch ganz anders aus, da sind die Kochtopfangler in der Mehrzahl und die beschäftigen sich mit sowas garnicht, sie können höchstens meckern wenn die Fänge nachlassen. Viele denken nicht mal dran einen Zander zurückzusetzen. 
Kann mich noch erinnern wie ich vor den Augen von zwei Ansitzanglern einen 70er Hecht zurückgesetzt habe. Die konnten es garnicht glauben, was sie da sahen... Und so sind ganz viele drauf!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> Kann mich noch erinnern wie ich vor den Augen von zwei Ansitzanglern einen 70er Hecht zurückgesetzt habe. Die konnten es garnicht glauben, was sie da sahen... Und so sind ganz viele drauf!



Naja du kannst dich auch nicht mit normal Anglern vergleichen ...
Kenne genug Angler für die der Fang eines 70er Hechtes praktisch das Highlight des Jahres wäre und da wird der dann selbstverständlich auch mitgenommen .


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist zumindest rechtlich überhaupt nicht unerheblich :vik: , ganz so doof waren die Gesetzemacher anscheinend auch nicht, siehe das relevante Landesfischereigesetz:
> 
> § 37
> Grundsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis,
> ...


 
Und dennoch bleibt es biologisch gesehen vollkommen unerheblich, zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich einen Fisch abschlage. Danach wird er sich nicht mehr fortpflanzen.
Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen ????

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Und dennoch bleibt es biologisch gesehen vollkommen unerheblich, zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich einen Fisch abschlage


Im Prinzip ja, aber:
Bei einem laichschweren Fisch kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dieser auch kurz vor dem ablaichen steht.

Bei einem während des Rest des Jahres gefangenen könnte es ja auch sein dass der sogar unfruchtbar wäre und somit eh bedenkenlos entnommen könnte (auch von Gutmenschen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Davon ab:
Solange Ihr Euch in vernünftigem Ton die Köppe heissdiskutiert solls mir recht sein - habt Ihr aber auch schon gemerkt, das sich hier gerade ne Handvoll Anhänger beider Richtungen am Wickel haben die unbedingt Recht haben wollen - und der Rest der Angler das weiterhin macht wie sie es selber denken??
Schon alleine deswegen weil das je nach Fischart und Gewäser komplett anders aussehen kann?
Und weil Angler aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen angeln gehen?

Viel Spass weiterhin und weiter in vernünftigem Ton )


----------



## bassking (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der Typ hat nix Schlimmes getan, vielleicht etwas Geschmackloses, dass passiert hier aber öfter.
> 
> Ich kann mich an einen Thread im letzten Frühjahr erinnern, in dem ich gefragt habe, ob wegen des lang gezogenen Winters (zumindest in Niedersachsen war das so) *irgendjemand freiwillig aufs Raubfischangeln verzichten würde, weil sich ja dadurch die Laichzeiten verschoben haben.*
> 
> ...


 
Hi Uli- 100 %Zustimmung !!!!

Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, das Viele -Anderen etwas ankreiden- und selbst ähnliche oder gleiche Grenzen überschreiten !

Das nennt man dann wohl Eigennutz  

Vermessen ist meine Überzeugung denke ich mal nicht- vermessen ist eher zu glauben, dass der Großteil anders gehandelt hätte.

Wasser predigen- Wein saufen..wenn Ihr wüsstet, was "Schein-Releaser" so alles platthauen !

Zum Thema Releasing/Thomas: Es ist schon merkwürdig, bloße Hinweise auf C&R. zu verbieten- dann aber solidarisch mit der Kritik bzgl. dieses Zanders zu sein.!?

Ich finde, man sollte Aussagen wie: "schwimmt noch" einfach als mögliche Alternative zum generellen Platthauen sehen...was ich verhindern/bestrafen würde sind lediglich Kritik von Releasern an normal entnehmenden Kochtopfanglern- *das* nervt und bringt Unruhe.

Wenn Du jedes Statement zum Releasen verbieten würdest, würde sich auch dieser Thread in Luft auflösen...

einfach drüber reden dürfen- damit sich die Mentalität erst ändern *kann* .

Übrigens: den Main als zanderarmes Gewässer zu bezeichnen ist schon extrem lustig- selten so gelacht  

Nochmal: Jeder, der es Mist findet, dass ein laichschwerer Zander abgeschlagen wurde, sollte persönlich sein Gerät schon länger eingemottet haben- und zwar bis mind. Juni.

Alle Zander haben jetzt Laich drin- ist das denn so schwer zu akzeptieren????

Ich persönl. finde auch, dass ganz Kapitale aus Industriegewässern ohnehin wahre Altlasten sind- aber das ist wieder was Anderes...

Biologisch zu kritisieren wären eher die Entnahmen der Zwischengrößen..macht Euch man selber etwas schlauer- oder setzt am besten Alles wieder ein  

Bassking.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Bei einem während des Rest des Jahres gefangenen könnte es ja auch sein dass der sogar unfruchtbar wäre und somit eh bedenkenlos entnommen könnte (auch von Gutmenschen).


 
Gott sei Dank haben Laichfische immer fruchtbaren Laich (... biologisch auch "produktiv" genannt)  ...

... weil hier ja im Thread schon viele hinkende Vergleiche waren, darf ich auch einen (im Stile des Zitats) draufsetzen:

Bei Erschießungskommandos hat immer einer eine Platzpatrone, damit jeder sagen kann, es könnte 
ja auch sein, dass er sogar die Platzpatrone hätte und somit eh bedenkenlos abdrücken könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Zum Thema Releasing/Thomas: Es ist schon merkwürdig, bloße Hinweise auf C&R. zu verbieten- dann aber solidarisch mit der Kritik bzgl. dieses Zanders zu sein.!?


Immer schön verschiedene Dinge auseinanderhalten:
Das kam deswegen, weil in dem von Dir angesprochenen Fangthread 2006 die Anhänger der jeweiligen Fraktion sich dauernd in die Haare kriegten und den Thread komplett kaputt gemacht haben. NUR in Fangmeldungsthreads im Räuberforum halte ich das bisher so. Mit dem Erfolg, dass es seitdem auch ein Fangmeldungsthread ist und kein Laberthread für fanatische c+rler oder Kochtoppangler.

Das hat weder was mit meiner Einstellung zu c+r oder zum Thema dieses Threads hier zu tun.

Um wieder OnTopic zu kommen:


> dann aber solidarisch mit der Kritik bzgl. dieses Zanders zu sein.!?


Ist aber nirgends hier im Thread nachzulesen. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich persönlich das nicht machen würde, genauso wie ich auch geschrieben habe, dass das jedem seine persönliche Sache ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi Uli- 100 %Zustimmung !!!!
> 
> Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, das Viele -Anderen etwas ankreiden- und selbst ähnliche oder gleiche Grenzen überschreiten !


 
Mal langsam mein Freund, dass ist auf gr keinen Fall meine Meinung. 

Ich habe nur etwas mehr Objektivität angemahnt.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich auch einige von denen sehr schätze mit denen ich mich fetze.

Thomas hat recht, es sollte hier kein Lagerkampf entstehen, bei dem sich ums recht haben gefetzt wird.

Übrigens das Foto ist genauso geschmacklos, wie das von der Mefo neulich (dicker Brocken).

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Es tut mir leid hier jemals der Veranschaulichung dienende Beispiele gebracht zu haben die absichtlich menschenbezogen waren, damit auch für jeden der Punkt rüberkommt warum ein "hochschwangerer" Fisch einen Unterschied zu einem nicht gerade laichenden Fisch ist. Wenn das nicht so ohne Beispiel jemandem verständlich ist, dann kapiert er offensichtlich auch das Beispiel nicht und versteht es als Vergleich. Als der es natürlich nie gedacht war. Darum kann ich es auch nicht in der Form (als Vergleich) weiter besprechen, weil das natürlich absurd ist. 
Das mir jetzt so hinzulegen ist das Wort im Munde umgedreht und das wisst ihr auch genau. Schlechter Stil.
Ist mir durchaus bewusst dass es nur ein Fisch war. Nichts dramatisches dran einen Fisch zu töten, mach ich selber oft genug. Bleibt halt nur für mich als Fazit: Kein Wunder dass es kaum noch Fisch in unseren Hauptgewässern gibt, die Einsicht ist immer noch bei zu vielen nicht da. Also wirds auch in Zukunft eher weiter schlimmer werden.


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Naja du kannst dich auch nicht mit normal Anglern vergleichen ...
> Kenne genug Angler für die der Fang eines 70er Hechtes praktisch das Highlight des Jahres wäre und da wird der dann selbstverständlich auch mitgenommen .


Einer der beiden Typen hat zwei Tage davor zwei 80er Hechte hintereinander gefangen und beide mitgenommen...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi Uli- 100 %Zustimmung !!!!
> 
> Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, das Viele -Anderen etwas ankreiden- und selbst ähnliche oder gleiche Grenzen überschreiten !
> 
> ...


 
Guter Beitrag zur Sache #6 
doch dennoch Sterben hier 
tägl.300 Kinder & jedes Jahr werden 30.000 Neugeborene als Vermisst gemeldet...#c 
und wißt ihr was dass beste ist mir begenen jeden Tag zig.vor Hunger leidende Leute egal welcher Altergruppe.

Wünsch euch allen noch eine "gute" 
Unterhaltung in diesem Fred... 
Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## bassking (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Also Thomas- wenn Du den Fisch auch zurückgesetzt hättest, gibst du der Kritik zumindest in Teilen Recht- sonst würde ja Dein persönl. Grund zum Releasen entfallen.

Ich finde Deine Aussage völlig in Ordnung- und will dich keinesfalls vollquatschen deswegen- allerdings ist mir bspw. bei Deinen Belehrungen von Minden im Raubfischthread aufgefallen, dass doch sehr restriktiv gehandelt wurde- da hat Jemand direkt einen übergezogen bekommen, der einen Fisch offenkundig zurücksetzt.

Was anderes wäre gewesen wenn er geschrieben hätte:" released,-wie sich das gehört"...er wollte nunmal *Keinen* *kritisieren*- sondern nur *sein* Handeln *beschreiben.*

aber ich verstehe das Eskalationspotential schon- Extreme Leute haben extreme Ansichten- auf beiden Seiten !  

Nix für ungut.

Bassking.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Geschmacksache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife. 

Wenn das eine Regenbogenforelle kurz vor der Laichzeit gewesen wäre, hätte kaum einer was gesagt. Die ist ja hier nicht heimisch. Ist der Zander aber auch nicht, und der Karpfen. Wir Angler mögen den Zander aber so gerne ....................... selber fangen... - _deshalb_ ist es was anderes.

Ein Zander, der im August gefangen und entnommen wird, kriegt genauso wenig Kinder wie ein Zander, der im Februar gefangen wird. Es ist halt nur tragischer, so wie eine Reifenpanne vor der Ziellinie tragischer ist, als eine hinter der Startlinie. Das Resultat ist aber im Prinzip das Gleiche.

Ich denke, Schonzeiten sind sinnvoll und sie sind dazu da, Fischbeständen für eine Weile ihre Ruhe zu lassen. Natürlich bietet sich dafür die Laichzeit an. Kriminell finde ich, nein, ist es, wenn jemand während der Schonzeiten Fische gezielt beangelt oder sogar entnimmt. Diese Schonzeiten durchzusetzen, ist wirklich wichtig. Das Verhalten ausserhalb der Schonzeiten ist, wie gesagt, Geschmacksache. Und den hat man, oder man hat ihn nicht. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.

Ich will jetzt niemand "meinen" Schneiderthread ans Herz legen, aber wenn alle mehr ans Angeln als ans Fangen (ich fange übrigens gerne, damit das mal klar ist) und vor allem an das Fangen von sogenannten "Kapitalen" denken würden, dann wäre der Fänger dieses Zanders, von dem hier seitenweise geredet wird, vielleicht eher auf die Idee gekommen, einen Fisch voller Fischkinder zurückzusetzen. Aber in einem Klima des allgemeinen Größenwahns kommen eben auch solche Dinge regelmäßig vor. In einem gewissen Sinne haben alle "Größenwahnsinnigen" diesen Fisch getötet. Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> allerdings ist mir bspw. bei Deinen Belehrungen von Minden im Raubfischthread aufgefallen, dass doch sehr restriktiv gehandelt wurde- da hat Jemand direkt einen übergezogen bekommen, der einen Fisch offenkundig zurücksetzt.


Man ist bei diesem Thema wohl wie in der Politik auch gerne "auf einem Auge blind", sonst hättest Du mitbekommen dass ich genauso die Postings editiert habe, in denen erzählt wurde wie lecker der Fisch war.......
))))

Wieder OnTopic:


> Also Thomas- wenn Du den Fisch auch zurückgesetzt hättest, gibst du der Kritik zumindest in Teilen Recht- sonst würde ja Dein persönl. Grund zum Releasen entfallen.


Falsche Schlußfolgerung, vielleicht war bei mir nur die Truhe voll??


----------



## plattform7 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@wasserpatcher

|good:  und meine 100%tige Zustimmung. #6


----------



## tamandua (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Der Wasserpatscher hat mir die Worte aus dem Munde genommen. Da brauche ich gar nicht mehr ansetzen um eigenen Senf hinzuzugeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ Wasserpatscher:
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Geschmacksache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.
> 
> Wenn das eine Regenbogenforelle kurz vor der Laichzeit gewesen wäre, hätte kaum einer was gesagt.Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Ich will jetzt niemand "meinen" Schneiderthread ans Herz legen, aber wenn alle mehr ans Angeln als ans Fangen (ich fange übrigens gerne, damit das mal klar ist) und vor allem an das Fangen von sogenannten "Kapitalen" denken würden, dann wäre der Fänger dieses Zanders, von dem hier seitenweise geredet wird, vielleicht eher auf die Idee gekommen, einen Fisch voller Fischkinder zurückzusetzen. Aber in einem Klima des allgemeinen Größenwahns kommen eben auch solche Dinge regelmäßig vor. In einem gewissen Sinne haben alle "Größenwahnsinnigen" diesen Fisch getötet. Punkt.


 
Guter Beitrag #6 und bes.die wiederholten Passagen gefallen mir...

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo Norbert,

nur für den Fall, das Du mich u.a. meinst.
Ich halte Deine Beispiele einfach nur für nicht vergleichbar. Natürlich weiß ich genau was Du meinst.
Ich finde es auch nicht schön, einen Fisch mit so einer Plautze abzuschlagen. Ich find´s aber auch nicht schön überhaupt einen Fisch dieser Größe abzuschlagen. 
Das ist eigentlich meine Kernaussage. 
Aber..... ich kann es auch niemandem verübeln, wenn er einen Fisch der im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen gefangen wurde, mitnimmt. 
Das muss m.E. jeder selbst mit sich ausmachen. Ich hab am Anfang meiner Anglerlaufbahn auch so manchen Fisch abgeschlagen und mitgenommen, weil er groß und ich Stolz auf diesen Fang war. Ja, ich hab sogar ein paar präparieren lassen. Und ich fand´s auch toll, diesen Fisch oder Fotos davon anderen zu zeigen. Ist doch toll, wenn man dafür ( scheinbar ? ) bewundert wird. 
Gott sei Dank, oder gerade deshalb hat sich meine Einstellung dazu grundlegend geändert. Mit der Zeit bekam ich beim betrachten der toten Fische an der Wand einen komischen Geschmack im Mund. 
Heute empfinde ich beim ( seltenen ) Fang eines wirklich großen Fisches immer noch Aufregung, Stolz und Freude. Und genau so freue ich mich, wenn der Fisch dann möglichst ungeschoren wieder schwimmen kann. Sollte vorher noch ein Foto gelingen, um so besser. Muß ich ihn abschlagen, kommt wieder dieser fade Beigeschmack. Bin ich deshalb ein besserer Mensch geworden, oder ein waidgerechterer Angler ? Sicher nicht.
Ich habe lediglich meine ganz persönliche Einstellung geändert / gefunden und vertrete diese auch. Dabei versuche ich aber nur meinen Standpunkt klarzumachen, ohne andere zu bekehren oder zu verurteilen. Vielleicht gelingt letzteres nicht immer, aber ich arbeite daran. 

Ralf


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Geschmacksache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.
> 
> Wenn das eine Regenbogenforelle kurz vor der Laichzeit gewesen wäre, hätte kaum einer was gesagt. Die ist ja hier nicht heimisch. Ist der Zander aber auch nicht, und der Karpfen. Wir Angler mögen den Zander aber so gerne ....................... selber fangen... - _deshalb_ ist es was anderes.
> 
> ...



Für mich das beste Posting bisher auch wenn ich zu den Größenwahnsinnigen
gezählt werden darf. Aber es ist im Grunde so.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Soll doch mal der eine und der andere hier ehrlich sein:

*Es geht gar nicht darum, dass der Fisch Laich hatte,*
*sondern darum, dass er getötet wurde!*

Wäre der Fisch nicht laichvoll, dann wäre seine Größe das Verwerfliche und der Vorfurf an den Angler gewesen und die Diskussion um Höchstentnahmemaß, Kapitalen-Gene usw. hätte sich jetzt schon eingeholt und wiederholt.

Wenn man in Ruhe die Beiträge einiger hier liest und mit eben ihren allen Beiträgen zu geposteten TOTEN Fischen, dann erkennt man des Geistes Kindes. Den Laich aber als Vorwurf zu nehmen ist vorgeschoben und scheinheilig.


PS: Auf das PN bezogen:
Ich kann keine laichvollen Fische zurücksetzen, weil ich bewußt nicht mehr auf Hecht und Zander angle, da der bisherige warme Winter die Fische zum teil schon laichtragend gemacht hat. 
Einfache Regel = Fische, die ich nicht fange, kann ich nicht falsch behandeln !!!


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



bassking schrieb:


> Ich finde Deine Aussage völlig in Ordnung- und will dich keinesfalls vollquatschen deswegen- allerdings ist mir bspw. bei Deinen Belehrungen von Minden im Raubfischthread aufgefallen, dass doch sehr restriktiv gehandelt wurde- da hat Jemand direkt einen übergezogen bekommen, der einen Fisch offenkundig zurücksetzt.


Das war vollkommen richtig so, weil sein revoluzzermäßiges Verhalten einfach nervig war und es immer wieder mit Tricks versucht hat das Verbot von Zurücksetz/Mitnahme-Diskussionen im Fangthread zu umgehen. Andere halten sich da auch dran, nur er muss ne Extrawurst braten. #d  Ich find es prima, dass Thomas die Idee hatte, dieses Thema dort raus zu halten, seitdem ist es wirklich ruhiger in dem Fangthread geworden und wer nicht mitspielt muss halt draußen bleiben. Gut so!


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ Wasserpatscher,

#r #r |good: #r #r 

Dem gibts nix hinzuzusetzen!!!


----------



## bassking (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man ist bei diesem Thema wohl wie in der Politik auch gerne "auf einem Auge blind", sonst hättest Du mitbekommen dass ich genauso die Postings editiert habe, in denen erzählt wurde wie lecker der Fisch war.......
> ))))
> 
> Wieder OnTopic:
> ...


 
Ich finde Beide Aussagen nicht schlimm- Fisch schmeckt nunmal gut- und wenn man mal einen Zander zurücksetzt, ist das genauso OK.

Folglich hätte ich beide Aussagen stehenlassen- aber das ist ja Deine Sache- ich verstehe das Konfliktpotenzial- und offensichtlich muss man da intervenieren.

OK. - 

..vielleicht war die Truhe aber auch leer...das weißt nur Du ...egal  

Bassking.


----------



## Angelschreiner (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Schöner Fisch!
Aber ich finde es auch schade das man ihn kurz vor der Laichzeit entnommer hat.
Angelschreiner


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> Das war vollkommen richtig so, weil sein revoluzzermäßiges Verhalten einfach nervig war und es immer wieder mit Tricks versucht hat das Verbot von Zurücksetz/Mitnahme-Diskussionen im Fangthread zu umgehen. Andere halten sich da auch dran, nur er muss ne Extrawurst braten. #d Ich find es prima, dass Thomas die Idee hatte, dieses Thema dort raus zu halten, seitdem ist es wirklich ruhiger in dem Fangthread geworden und wer nicht mitspielt muss halt draußen bleiben. Gut so!


 
ein Schelm der nun denkt du schreibst von Mod.Thomas... 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Malte (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Herlich, falls ich mal in den Genuss kommen sollte noch nen Kapitalen zu fangen (nein das ist nicht mein Zander), würde ich nen Foto von dem in der Waschküche am Schweinehaken machen, das hier reinstellen, mich mit ner Tüte Chips und ner Kiste Bier vor den Rechner setzten und zusehn wie sich hier die Köppe eingehauen werden!!!

So long 
:vik:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Malte schrieb:


> Herlich, falls ich mal in den Genuss kommen sollte noch nen Kapitalen zu fangen (nein das ist nicht mein Zander), würde ich nen Foto von dem in der Waschküche am Schweinehaken machen, das hier reinstellen, mich mit ner Tüte Chips und ner Kiste Bier vor den Rechner setzten und zusehn wie sich hier die Köppe eingehauen werden!!!


Diesen äußerst provokativen Gedanken hatte ich so ähnlich auch schon...  
Allerdings wollte ich zwei Bilder machen: Eins vom noch wasser-tropfenden Zander in meinen Händen und dann eins von der Filetplatte! :q 

Na warten wir mal den Sommer ab! #6


----------



## Heiko112 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

ich finde es schade das man solch ein tier überhaupt entnimmt.

Aber ich weiß das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Na und ???????

Ich geh demnächst mit Lachseiern angeln. Ungeborenen Embryos, Stammzellenfischen sozusagen. Die konnten sich noch nicht mal fortpflanzen   
Und haben in D ganzjährig Schonzeit. 

Trotzdem schade um den Fisch und Petri heil dem Fänger.

Ralf


----------



## bassking (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Wasserpatschers Aussage hinkt ein bischen- man kann nicht einen Wildfang, der Laich angesetzt hat- und dessen Art nicht in das Gewässer eingebracht wird durch Besatz , mit Zuchtforellen  aus dem "Betonsee" vergleichen. Denn da kommen nunmal alle Regenbogner her.

Der Zander hat sich  seit Jahrzehnten seine Nische erobert-der ökologische Schaden bei Zuchtfisch ist *NULL*- der ökologische Schaden bei Wildfisch ist aber vorhanden- wird ja nicht künstlich hochgehalten.
Eine Regenbogenforelle *laicht nicht erfolgreich*- *Zander aber schon...*deswegen muss man die Entnahme auch sensibler bewerten.
"Moralisch" ist beides Kacke.

Zuchtfisch ist nunmal kein Wildfisch.

Bassking.

P.S: Schade um das Tier- und guten Appetit beim Verzehr dieser "Altlast"


----------



## Malte (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Also jetzt mal im ernst, ich geh Angeln um Fische mitzunehmen!
Ich weiß auch nicht was da so verwerflich dran ist!
Ich geh aber auch nur 2-3 mal im Monat los und wenn dann mal was maßiges für die Pfanne am Haken zappelt, dann kommt die Rübe ab. Auch wenn´s ne 120 Hechtlady sein sollte!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Malte schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im ernst, ich geh Angeln um Fische mitzunehmen!
> Ich weiß auch nicht was da so verwerflich dran ist!
> Ich geh aber auch nur 2-3 mal im Monat los und wenn dann mal was maßiges für die Pfanne am Haken zappelt, dann kommt die Rübe ab. Auch wenn´s ne 120 Hechtlady sein sollte!


 
#d 
dann drück ich dir die daumen das es nie soweit kommen wird....


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Malte schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im ernst, ich geh Angeln um Fische mitzunehmen!
> Ich weiß auch nicht was da so verwerflich dran ist!
> Ich geh aber auch nur 2-3 mal im Monat los und wenn dann mal was maßiges für die Pfanne am Haken zappelt, dann kommt die Rübe ab.
> .....
> Auch wenn´s ne 120 Hechtlady sein sollte!


Den ersten Teil kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich habe auch ein paar Kumpel die nur gelegentlich mal angeln gehen und nicht wie ich fast jeden Tag. Die fangen im Jahr ihre zwei, drei, vier Zander (wenn überhaupt) und nehmen die auch mit. Ok, das kann ich sehr gut verstehen, denn auch ich nehme mir hin und wieder einen Zander in mittlerer Größe mit, denn es ist der der einzige Fisch den ich richtig gerne esse. 
Jedoch sollte man sich gerade als gelegentlich angelnder Fischesser überlegen ob man nen 1,20 m-Hecht mitnimmt, der vielleicht noch voller Laich ist, denn wer solche Fische killt, braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenns irgendwann auch keine Hechte in Pfannenformat mehr gibt. 
Mir persönlich tun gerade die Leute leid, die vielleicht einmal im Monat zum Angeln kommen um sich mal einen Fisch für die Pfanne zu fangen und dann vielleicht auch keine ausgefeilte Angeltechnik haben oder Topp-Stellen kennen, heutzutage an vielleicht deutschen Gewässer keine große Chance auf einen Fangerfolg (Edelfisch) mehr haben, weil die richtigen Kochtopfangler, die ihr Handwerk verstehen und oft losgehen+viel fangen, schon "aufgeräumt" haben.


----------



## carphunter85 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Sehe das genauso.
Auch ich nehme von Zeit zu Zeit mal nen mittleren Zander oder Hecht mit. Allerdings muss man ein gesundes Maß finden. Ich finde es nicht verwerflich im Monat vielleicht einen Zander mitzunehmen. Aber alles abzuknüppeln halte ich für Quatsch. Man sollte sich da mal überlegen, was mit dem Bestand passiert, wenn das alle tun würden... Außerdem haben wir ja alle bei der Angelprüfung gelernt, wieviel Laich gerade große Fische produzieren... Und wenn man die ganzen 50-60er Zander abschlägt, können daraus nie z.B. 80er Zander werden. Und wir würden doch alle lieber große Fische fangen(aber bitte nicht zum essen...) 
Oder überlegt doch mal warum in den Niederlanden ein 90er Hecht niemanden vom Hocker reißt...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich geh demnächst mit Lachseiern angeln. Ungeborenen Embryos, Stammzellenfischen sozusagen. Die konnten sich noch nicht mal fortpflanzen
> Und haben in D ganzjährig Schonzeit.



Lachse haben ganzjährig Schonzeit in D ?
Also hier in SH gibts nur ne Schonzeit für gefärbte Lachse , ansonsten darf man soviele fangen wie man will :q


----------



## carphunter85 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn ein Lachs nicht "gefärbt" ist schwimmt der im Meer, und dann darf man den doch auch fangen, und hinterher zu lecker Frikadellen drehen oder nicht??? 
Oder werden Lachse beim trolling released? 
Kann mich auch irren... Die wahrscheinlichkeit im Rhein einen zu fangen, erscheint mir doch eher gering, also nix mit lecker Frikos...


----------



## tamandua (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Kann mich auch irren... Die wahrscheinlichkeit im Rhein einen zu fangen, erscheint mir doch eher gering, also nix mit lecker Frikos...



So selten wie man zunächst vermutet werden die in Rhein und Sieg gar nicht gefangen. Ab und an höre ich davon. Einmal im Jahr vielleicht, aber immerhin. Wieviele Lachse davon allerdings dem beliebten Anglerlatein zuzuordnen sind, vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen.Sicher einige ,aber ganz gewiss nicht alle. Wie auch immer: Von der Verarbeitung zu Lachsbrötchen und ähnlichen Leckereien ist im Fall der Fälle dringendst abzuraten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich muß da ein paar Sachen doch mal bekritteln, weil ich da logische Fehler sehe:



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wenn das eine Regenbogenforelle kurz vor der Laichzeit gewesen wäre, hätte kaum einer was gesagt. Die ist ja hier nicht heimisch.


Richtig, aber wesentlicher Unterscheid (wie Amur,Mamork.):
Sie laicht hier nicht ab, geht bisher überhaupt nicht (leider).
Der Zander als auch Fremdling ist dagegen gut heimisch geworden, vermehrt sich. Nach meinem oben genannten Modell steht die Regenbogenforellen darum eine Kategorie weiter unten.
Karpfen in der alten Form gab es hier übrigens auch schon ohne Ansiedlung.



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Zander, der im August gefangen und entnommen wird, kriegt genauso wenig Kinder wie ein Zander, der im Februar gefangen wird. Es ist halt nur tragischer, so wie eine Reifenpanne vor der Ziellinie tragischer ist, als eine hinter der Startlinie. Das Resultat ist aber im Prinzip das Gleiche.


Nehmen wir das mal an, ist wie das Argument was Ralle_24 und FoolishFarmer schon brachten: Egal, Fisch weg ist Fisch weg, Resultat egal. Nehmen wir das mal an. 



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, Schonzeiten sind sinnvoll und sie sind dazu da, Fischbeständen für eine Weile ihre Ruhe zu lassen. Natürlich bietet sich dafür die Laichzeit an.


Wieso? Wenn es nach dem obigen Argument egal ist wann, dann ist es doch schnurz, ob ich den Zander einen Woche vor dem Laichen, während des Laichens, oder nach der Brutpflege kille.

Ich sage aber: Das ist es nicht, es ist nicht egal. Widerspruch zu obiger These. Für die Vermehrung gibt es wichtige Zeitpunkte und weniger wichtige - meine Meinung. Der wichtigste ist das Ablaichen (bzw. noch Brutpflege beim Zander), der zweitwichtigste davor. Egal ist es, ob der Fisch nach dem Ablaichen in der Schonzeit oder nach der Schonzeit gefangen wird. (88)



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Kriminell finde ich, nein, ist es, wenn jemand während der Schonzeiten Fische gezielt beangelt oder sogar entnimmt. Diese Schonzeiten durchzusetzen, ist wirklich wichtig.


Also mal ganz prinzipiell und ehrlich: Was ist schlimmer: einen Laichschwangeres Fischpärchen, angenommen m+w, direkt vor der gerade mal nicht ganz passenden Schonzeit 1Tag vorher und vlt. 2 Tage vor dem Ablaichen herauszuholen?
Oder in der Schonzeit einen x-beliebigen Fisch zu haken und wiederreinsetzen? Oder einen nicht geschlechtsreifen z.B. zu verangeln und mitzunehmen? Also bitte mal genau nachdenken, für mich ist das eigentlich schon klar trennbar, hab ich oben in der Sündenliste auch so geschrieben. 
Gezielt ist aber noch ein kräftiger Unterschied zu versehentlich. 

Einzig wirksamer und DAU-sicherer Fischschutz ist die generelle Raubfischschonzeit von 1.01. bis 1.06., mit Angelverbot aller Raubfischköder. Das ist aber genau wieder die DAU-Lösung, dumme Angler verderben anderen die Suppe.  
Angeln auf eigentlich freie Forellen oder im Übermaß vorhandene Barsche entfällt dann auch - gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. 



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verhalten ausserhalb der Schonzeiten ist, wie gesagt, Geschmacksache.


Finde ich zu pauschal. Nachdenken sollte immer drin sein. Die Frage nach Genpool, Gewässerart+Größe, sinnvolle Zukunft der Art im Wasser stellt sich immer. Bei uns gibt es da einige sinnvolle Beispiele: Die Äsche ist z.B. ganzjährig geschont, einfach solange bis es wieder mehr werden. Finde ich auch gut, kann sich keiner mit den Zeiten vertun, und an Kunstfliege only Gewässern passiert auch wenig schädliches, wenn anstelle einer Forelle eine Äsche beißt.

@Wasserpatscher
Ich finde ja auch, Du hast fast recht, aber verbessern läßt sich das wohl noch. #h


----------



## Roland.K (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Und wir würden doch alle lieber große Fische fangen(aber bitte nicht zum essen...)


Entschuldige bitte, aber so einen Schwachsinn habe ich noch nie gelesen.
Ich gehe nicht zum Angeln um große Fische zu fangen. Ich gehe zum Angeln um Fische zu fangen. Und ob die dann zuweilen im Kochtopf oder in der Bratpfanne landen steht wohl ausser Frage!
Zudem würde ich hier provokativ die These aufstellen, daß mindestens 75% derjenigen die hier proleten, im Falle des Fanges eines solchen Fisches schneller beim Fototermin wären als daß sie hier ihr Statment abgeben würden.
Oder sind es gar 90%?
Ein klein wenig Neid dabei?
Auch wenn ich in diesem Falle das zurücksetzen bevorzugt hätte.
Aber das ist zum Einen immer noch (auf Länderebene) rechtlich geregelt, zum Anderen hat keiner der Releaser das Recht hier zu urteilen.
Man sollte alles mit Maß und Ziel betrachten und nicht jeden sofort verurteilen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



tamandua schrieb:


> So selten wie man zunächst vermutet werden die in Rhein und Sieg gar nicht gefangen. Ab und an höre ich davon. Einmal im Jahr vielleicht, aber immerhin. Wieviele Lachse davon allerdings dem beliebten Anglerlatein zuzuordnen sind, vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen.Sicher einige ,aber ganz gewiss nicht alle.


Seit 2001 schwimmen im Schnitt jährlich etwa 400 Lachse die Sieg rauf. Etwa, weil davon nur rund die Hälfte gefangen wird (mittels Reusenkorb an der Lachskontrollstation) - die andere Hälfte springt einfach übers Wehr. Eine genaue Zahl gibt es nicht, da die Kamera die das Wehr kontrolliert nachts keine verwertbaren Bilder liefert. Nach Beobachtungen sind es aber nur äußerst wenige lachse, die nachts übers Wehr hüpfen. Ahja - die Großforellen sind natürlich auch erfasst worden. Das waren immer deutlich mehr als Lachse. 
Genaue Zahlen (aller gefangen Indiviuen mit Größe und Gewichtsangabe, sowie aller gefilmten seit 2001) gibt´s auch... da müsste ich jetzt tiiiief wühlen. Ist sicher einfacher wenn man in Albaum nachfragt. |rolleyes 
Da die Zahlen in den letzten 3 Jahren aber stark rückläufig waren, bin ich da mangels Interesse auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell auf dem laufenden.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Zander als auch Fremdling ist dagegen gut heimisch geworden, vermehrt sich.


Eieieiei... bitte Vorsicht mit dem Begriff "heimisch". Ich weiß was Du meinst, aber das ist ne gaaanz heikle Sache, die heute eigentlich keine Verwednung mehr findet (weil sie eben so heikel ist).


----------



## minden (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> Das war vollkommen richtig so, weil sein revoluzzermäßiges Verhalten einfach nervig war und es immer wieder mit Tricks versucht hat das Verbot von Zurücksetz/Mitnahme-Diskussionen im Fangthread zu umgehen. Andere halten sich da auch dran, nur er muss ne Extrawurst braten. #d


 
*Oftopic ON*
*???!!!Sag mal Veit, einmal Hüh einmal Hot!!!!???*

Ich habe dir deswegen eine PM gesendet, weil es mich derb angenervt hat, dass du mich derart angepisst hast. Zum Schluss hast du es ANSCHEINDEN eingesehen, hast deinen Beitrag editiert und hast deine überzogene Reaktion auf bis dahin schlechte Fangerfolge deinerseits anfang des Jahres abgewälst -auch wenn man jeden Tag los ist, manchmal wollen die Fische halt nicht so, ...c`est la viè!

Nun schreibst du hier wieder sowas,...sorry Veit, aber so langsam festigt sich meine Meinung...
*Oftopic off*


----------



## tamandua (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Seit 2001 schwimmen im Schnitt etwa 400 Lachse die Sieg rauf. Etwa, weil davon nur rund die Hälfte gefangen wird (mittels Reusenkorb an der Lachskontrollstation) - die andere Hälfte springt einfach übers Wehr. Eine genaue Zahl gibt es nicht, da die Kamera die das Wehr kontrolliert nachts keine verwertbaren Bilder liefert. Nach Beobachtungen sind es aber nur äußerst wenige lachse, die nachts übers Wehr hüpfen. Ahja - die Großforellen sind natürlich auch erfasst worden. Das waren immer deutlich mehr als Lachse.
> Genaue Zahlen (aller gefangen Indiviuen mit Größe und Gewichtsangabe, sowie aller gefilmten seit 2001) gibt´s auch... da müsste ich jetzt tiiiief wühlen. Ist sicher einfacher wenn man in Albaum nachfragt. |rolleyes
> Da die Zahlen in den letzten 3 Jahren aber stark rückläufig waren, bin ich da mangels Interesse auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell auf dem laufenden.



Ich bezog mich auf Lachse, die mit der Rute gefangen werden. Deren Zahl dürfte sich pro Jahr wohl im unteren einstelligen Bereich bewegen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



tamandua schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf Lachse, die mit der Rute gefangen werden. Deren Zahl dürfte sich pro Jahr wohl im unteren einstelligen Bereich bewegen.


Schon klar - ich wollte damit ja auch nur verdeutlichen wie viele, bzw. wenige Lachse es tatsächlich gibt. Die Chance einen zu erwischen kann sich davon jeder selbst ausmalen... |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Leute,:q 

geht einfach mal in den Raubfischfangthread und schaut euch dort den einen oder anderen Zander der mit glücklichen Fängeraugen ins Blitzlicht gehalten wird an.

Jeder weiß hier, dass die Fische dieses Jahr vermutlich früher laichen werden.

Bildet euch eine Meinung und dann ist gut.

Ich glaube es gibt in diesem Board eine ganze Menge Angler, die ihre Fänge nicht posten. Warum auch? Profilneurose? Egal!

Erstaunlich, wer sich so darüber aufregt, dass einer einen Zander in die Kamera hält.

Ach nee quatsch, es geht ja darum, dass der Fisch tot ist...

Mir gefallen am besten die Berichte aus dem Norwegenthread, wie z.B. von Meridian.
Tolle Bilder vom Angeln, tolle Bilder von der Natur und achja auch Bilder von Fischen ohne Diskussion was jetzt nach dem Fang mit denen passiert ist, weil es einfach klar ist. Wer solche Berichte schreibt der ist für mich Angler, der hat kapiert worum es geht.


Uli


----------



## froggy31 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Egal was hier schon rumdiskutiert wurde, meine Meinung ist, das es einfach nur Schade um den ganzen Laich im Tier ist, der Typ der sich damit ablichten lässt Profilierungssucht hat und die Redakteure der FuF nun [edit by Thomas9904, auch nichtanwesende sollte man nicht beleidigenden!]eindrucksvoll unter Bewies gestellt haben, die sind noch schlimmer als der Fänger, da sie ihm auch noch ne Plattform geben.

gruß
froggy


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ minden: Ich habe dir lediglich gesagt, dass ich was C&R angeht keine Meinung habe die soooo großartig von deiner abweicht, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun das du wiederholt dieses Thema trotzdem Verbot versucht hast in den Raubfischfangthread einzubringen. Genau das finde ich nicht gut und sage es auch. Ansonsten hab ich überhaupt nix gegen dich.

@ sundvogel: Was hat es mit diesem Main-Zander zu tun, wenn man ein Foto eines Zanders macht und ihn dann zurücksetzt? Hier ist ja wohl völlig klar, dass der Fisch gekillt wurde und so ein Bild im Angelladen ist auch nicht sehr ansehnlich. Der Fisch samt Laich wurde gekillt, das ist das schlimme. Das der Fänger es anhand des Bildes auch noch öffentlich zu Schau stellt erst recht.   
Der Zusammenhang zu Bildern von releasten Zander mit Bild bleibt mir da verborgen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> @ sundvogel: Was hat das es mit diesem Main-Zander zu tun, wenn man ein Foto eines Zanders macht und ihn dann zurücksetzt? Hier ist ja wohl völlig klar, dass der Fisch gekillt wurde und so ein Bild im Angelladen ist auch nicht sehr ansehnlich. Der Zusammenhang bleibt mir da verborgen.


 
Das dir dieser Zusamenhang verborgen bleibt, ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen. Ich kann es dir, vorausgesetzt dass du es wünscht, gerne per PN erklären.

Uli


----------



## froggy31 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Sorry Thomas 9904 aber das zu editieren ist ja wohl echt ein Witz !!!!!


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ sundvogel: Ja bitte, bin gespannt!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> Der Fisch samt Laich wurde gekillt, das ist das schlimme.


Hätte er ggfs. den Laich releasen sollen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hätte er ggfs. den Laich releasen sollen?


 
Vielleicht wäre es ja auch möglich gewesen einen Konsens zu finden, der alle zufrieden stellt.

Sozusagen von beidem die Hälfte.

Uli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ist sowieso extrem unhöflich von den blöden Viechern, dass die abnippeln wenn man ihnen die Filets runterschneidet! |gr: 
Eidechsen können schließlich auch ihren ganzen Schwanz abwerfen ohne gleich draufzugehen.
Evtl. sollte man da genetisch in Richtung nachwachsender Rohstoffe mal ein wenig nachhelfen! Hätte doch was... :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Lachse haben ganzjährig Schonzeit in D ?
> Also hier in SH gibts nur ne Schonzeit für gefärbte Lachse , ansonsten darf man soviele fangen wie man will :q


 
uuuuppss, hast ja Recht. War aber eh nur ironisch gemeint. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich muß da ein paar Sachen doch mal bekritteln, weil ich da logische Fehler sehe:
> 
> Wieso? Wenn es nach dem obigen Argument egal ist wann, dann ist es doch schnurz, ob ich den Zander einen Woche vor dem Laichen, während des Laichens, oder nach der Brutpflege kille.
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Ansatz hat eine gewisse Logik. Vielleicht sollte man mal über das Thema Schonzeiten, bzw. wie es gehandhabt wird, nachdenken. Fakt ist doch, dass heute die Schonzeiten in einem Bereich liegen, während dessen eine bestimmte Fischart ihr Laichgeschäft durchführt. Oder besser gesagt durchführen sollte. Leider kennen die Fische diese Zeiten nicht und halten sich somit, je nach Großwetterlage, nicht immer daran. Was sollte denn der Sinn einer Schonzeit sein ? Das während dieser Zeit keine Laichfische entnommen werden ?? Das wäre nach meiner und der Ansicht einiger anderer aber Quatsch, denn wir behaupten ja, es sei egal, wann ein Fisch abgeschlagen wird, da er hinterher garantiert nicht mehr ablaicht. Also gar keine Schonzeit ? Nee, geht auch nicht. Das die Fische während des laichens in Ruhe gelassen werden sollen steht wohl außer Frage. Werden die Fische denn nach den heutigen Schonzeiten in Ruhe gelassen ? Nun ja, von einigen sicher, generell aber nicht. Schließlich kann man ( böser Bube ) ja auch mit einem 15cm Wobbler auf Barsch angeln oder auch mit einem fingerlangen Köfi. Das kann man aber nicht als selektives Fischen bezeichnen, da auf diese Köder durchaus auch Hecht und Zander gehen. Also die Schonzeiten verlängern ? Bringt nix, denn man kann ja auf "Barsch" angeln. Generelles Verbot von Kunstködern und Köfis ? Würde nur etwas bringen, wenn die Schonzeiten erheblich verlängert würden. Macht biologisch aber keinen Sinn, weil man ja trotzdem zukünftige Laichfische fängt. ( Nach der Laichzeit ist vor der Laichzeit ).
Außerdem würd mir das persönlich nicht gefallen, sag ich ganz ehrlich. 
Also was nun ?
Ausgehend von dem Gedanken, dass es einerseits völlig egal ist, wann ein Fisch entnommen wird, andererseits aber unbestreitbar ein Schutz des Laichgeschäftes stattfinden muss, bleibt doch eigentlich nur eine vernünftige Lösung:

An jedem Gewässer werden, je nach Ausdehnung und Gewässerart, die zum ablaichen bevorzugten Gebiete für einen längeren Zeitraum ( z.B. 01.01. bis 01.07. ) vollständig für das angeln gesperrt. Für den Rest des Gewässers entfallen alle Schonzeiten, heißt hier kann man ganzjährig nach herzenslust fischen. 
Lässt man den moralischen Aspekt ( der biologisch völlig sinnfrei ist ) mal weg, wäre das nicht eine ideale Lösung ?

Ralf


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Roland.K schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber so einen Schwachsinn habe ich noch nie gelesen.
> Ich gehe nicht zum Angeln um große Fische zu fangen. Ich gehe zum Angeln um Fische zu fangen. Und ob die dann zuweilen im Kochtopf oder in der Bratpfanne landen steht wohl ausser Frage!
> Zudem würde ich hier provokativ die These aufstellen, daß mindestens 75% derjenigen die hier proleten, im Falle des Fanges eines solchen Fisches schneller beim Fototermin wären als daß sie hier ihr Statment abgeben würden.
> Oder sind es gar 90%?
> ...



Meine Meinung genauso isssssses! Und die Gegner freuen sich wieder.Juhu die Anglerwelt streitet sich mal wieder und haut sich in die Pfanne !!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> An jedem Gewässer werden, je nach Ausdehnung und Gewässerart, die zum ablaichen bevorzugten Gebiete für einen längeren Zeitraum ( z.B. 01.01. bis 01.07. ) vollständig für das angeln gesperrt.


Im Prinzip ja, ABER:
Das war schon vor Jahren meine Forderung bei der Laichdorschdiskussion:
Ganzjährig und großflächig für Fischerei und Angler komplett gesperrte Rückzusgebiete/Schonbezirke in der Ostsee.

Dürfte sich im Süßwasser aber nur schwer durchsetzen lassen, da man dann für jede Fischart entsprechende Bezirke sperren müsste, was dazu führt dasss letztlich das komplette Gewässer gesperrt wäre. 
Es gibt ja nicht nur Raubfische mit Schonzeiten))


----------



## aal-andy (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Also ich finde dafür, dass hier so viele Angler sich ja von ihren Trophäen freisprechen, da ja ihre gefangenen Tiere aus unglücklichen Umständen verendet wären, gibt es aber eine Menge Avatare wo sich die Fänger stolz grinsend mit ihren toten Riesenfischen präsentieren. Wenn ich etwas gegen meinen Willen tue und es auch noch betone, dass es ja gegen meine eigentliche Einstellung zum Fischefangen ist, dann lichte ich mich nicht auch noch stolz damit ab. Im übrigen hat es für mich die gleiche Wertigkeit, ob der Fisch auf dem Bild tot oder im Anschluss released wurde, denn diesen aus reiner "Jagd für das beste Foto" aus dem Wasser zu holen ist eh nicht mein Ding. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass auch ich nicht gezielt auf sogenannten "Laichfisch" angel und schon gar nicht, warum auch immer ich den Fisch mitnehmen musste, ein dementsprechendes Bild veröffentlichen würde.


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Also ich finde dafür, dass hier so viele Angler sich ja von ihren Trophäen freisprechen, da ja ihre gefangenen Tiere aus unglücklichen Umständen verendet wären, gibt es aber eine Menge Avatare wo sich die Fänger stolz grinsend mit ihren toten Riesenfischen präsentieren. Wenn ich etwas gegen meinen Willen tue und es auch noch betone, dass es ja gegen meine eigentliche Einstellung zum Fischefangen ist, dann lichte ich mich nicht auch noch stolz damit ab. Im übrigen hat es für mich die gleiche Wertigkeit, ob der Fisch auf dem Bild tot oder im Anschluss released wurde, denn diesen aus reiner "Jagd für das beste Foto" aus dem Wasser zu holen ist eh nicht mein Ding. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass auch ich nicht gezielt auf sogenannten "Laichfisch" angel und schon gar nicht, warum auch immer ich den Fisch mitnehmen musste, ein dementsprechendes Bild veröffentlichen würde.



Hallo! Also mich würde schon mal interessieren warum du so fischen gehst?Kann ja eigentlich nur noch der Verzehr im Vordergrund stehen denn den Rest verurteilst du ja oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch.


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,

Mamma Mia hier ist ja wieder was los.

Mich juckt es schon überall, das die Haare bluten.


Also manche werden von jeder C&R Diskussion immer krasser.

Einen Fisch fangen und mitnehmen wird immer angekreidet!

Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.

Für mich ist es eine größere Quälerei und Unvernunft von Leuten, wenn sie angeln gehen und die Fische eh wieder zurücksetzen.
Den Fisch (wohlgemerkt ein Wirbeltier) soviel Stress auszusetzen um seine Privatzeit zu versüssen ist auch nicht toll.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Wisst ihr wie schön Angeln sein kann und wie wenige Regeln man braucht, wenn man vernünftige Angler hat?

Auf meiner Jahreskarte steht:
"Das Angeln ist mit 2 Angelruten pro Angler erlaubt.
Es darf pro Woche maximal ein Raubfisch entnommen werden.
Das "Blinkern" ist ganzjährig erlaubt, es gelten die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten- und Maße".

Das wars. Mehr brauchts nicht. Schön oder? Könnten alle haben...


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,

habt ihr gesehen, dass die das Gewicht jetzt einheitlich auf 27 Pfund geschrieben haben?


----------



## kerlchen (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

hmmmmm...
ich weis ja nicht wann ihr in deutschlang schonzeit habt für zander
aber bei uns im ösiland ist diese vom 1.februar bis 31.mai

sollte man mal überlegen ob das nicht bei euch auch sinnvoll wäre um solche peinlichkeiten (laichzander ) zu vermeiden

echt traurig kann ich da nur sagen

lg
kerlchen aus wien

PS.Nachtrag...muss mich entschuldigen...er wurde ja ende januar gefangen....hab das in meiner wut überlesen....ändert aber nichts daran ,das es echt schde um diesen fisch und besonders seinen nachwuchs ist


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@thomas

Klar das dieser Gedanke rein hypothetisch ist. Vor allem wenn dann noch die Berufsfischerei mitspielt. Auch klar, dass es in Binnengewässern nicht einfach ist, sowas umzusetzen. Aber dennoch, einen Gedanken ist es allemal wert.

@aal-andy

Sicher gibt es große Bandbreite zwischen heilig und scheinheilig. Hab ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich es bevorzuge, die Fische wieder freizulassen. Aber ich finde überhaupt nix verwerfliches daran, sich mit einem gefangenen Fisch fotografieren zu lassen. Vorausgesetzt er wird für das Foto nicht malträtiert. Bei mir läuft das nur, wenn ein Kumpel dabei ist. Der hat dann die Knipse schon fertig, bevor der Fuisch gelandet wird. Nach dem Abhaken wird er dann kurz gehalten, Foto und fertig. Verzögert die Freilassung nur um wenige Sekunden. Ist der Fisch verangelt, kann man sich naturgemäß etwas mehr Zeit lassen oder auch mehrere Fotos machen. Warum denn nicht ??? Und warum soll man dabei eine Leichenbittere Mine aufziehen ? Also nicht das Foto ist verwerflich, sondern nur der Umstand, wenn der Fisch dadurch Schaden nimmt.

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen Beitrag hier abgeben und dann zu diesem Thema schweigen, für Dich mache ich _eine_ Ausnahme.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Für die Vermehrung gibt es wichtige Zeitpunkte und weniger wichtige - meine Meinung. Der wichtigste ist das Ablaichen ...


 
Ja, aber eher aus Gründen der Vermeidung des tragischen Momentes. Wenn sie schon mal so weit gekommen sind...



AngelDet schrieb:


> Einzig wirksamer und DAU-sicherer Fischschutz ist die generelle Raubfischschonzeit von 1.01. bis 1.06., mit Angelverbot aller Raubfischköder. (...) Finde ich zu pauschal.


 
Das wichtigste an der Schonzeit ist, finde ich, einzig und allein die Tatsache, dass die Fische für einen gewissen Zeitraum nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Alles andere ist sekundär, auch der Zeitpunkt dieses Zeitraums. Der einzige Sinn einer gemeinsamen Schonzeit könnte die leichtere Überwachung sein.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nachdenken sollte immer drin sein.


 
Sag ich doch immer!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich finde ja auch, Du hast _fast_ recht.


 
Das ist der Ritterschlag!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie schön Angeln sein kann und wie wenige Regeln man braucht, wenn man vernünftige Angler hat?
> 
> Auf meiner Jahreskarte steht:
> "Das Angeln ist mit 2 Angelruten pro Angler erlaubt.
> ...


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Allerdings streiten sich die Geister heftig bei dem Begriff " vernünftig " . Nach Deiner Jahreskarte ist es absolut ok, einen mit Laich vollgepfropften Fisch einen Tag vor Beginn der Laichzeit abzuschlagen. Das ist aber genau das, was Du selbst verurteilst. Mit des Regelungen auf Deiner Jahreskarte wird es dem Angler überlassen, wie er sich innerhalb dieser Regeln bewegt. Ich finde das absolut in Ordnung.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie schön Angeln sein kann und wie wenige Regeln man braucht, wenn man vernünftige Angler hat?
> 
> Auf meiner Jahreskarte steht:
> "Das Angeln ist mit 2 Angelruten pro Angler erlaubt.
> ...


 
Ja Norbert,
da hast du Recht. Das wäre wirklich schön. 
Wenn es dann in jedem Verein eine betreute Junganglergruppe gäbe, die die moralischen Aspekte unseres Hobbys durch einen alten erfahrenen Angler beleuchtet, nicht mit erhobenen Zeigefinger, sondern vernünftig und sensibel, dann wäre man aller Sorgen ledig.

Gegen die schwarzen Schafe die sonst noch übrig bleiben kann man nix machen, die gibt es immer.

Leider kommen ja viele Angler heute nicht mehr durch Opa oder Papa zum angeln, sondern wie der Manager zum Golf.

@Ralle
Ich sehe das biologisch genauso wie du. Allerdings kann man das nicht ohne moralische Aspekte betrachten. 
Genau das ist ja etwas, was wir hier im Board oft diskutiert haben, auch wir beide schon.
Das Problem ist nicht die Moral, sondern dass in diesen Diskussionen immer wieder, sich vordergründig widersprechende Wert- und Normensysteme als Grundlage dienen also unterschiedliche moralische Grundlagen. Genau das macht es ja so emotional, da sich keiner gerne sagen lässt er sei das A...loch. :q  
In der Praxis, beim gemeinsamen Angeln sähe vieles vermutlich anders aus.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Das Problem 1:
Es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Motivationen angeln zu gehen wie es Angler gibt. Der eine will die Küche bereichern, der andere nur seine Ruhe haben für eine Weile, der nächste braucht die Bestätigung mittels toller Fänge, und, und, und........

Problem 2:
Jeder meint seine Motivation sei die einzig richtige und vor allem auch die einzig auch moralisch/ethisch vertretbare............

Problem 3: 
Es gibt viele, die andere Meinungen und Einstellungen nicht gelten lassen können, sondern fanatisch versuchen die jeweils anderen "zu missionieren".

Lösung:
Nicht in Sicht )))


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Sag ich doch.

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Allerdings streiten sich die Geister heftig bei dem Begriff " vernünftig " . Nach Deiner Jahreskarte ist es absolut ok, einen mit Laich vollgepfropften Fisch einen Tag vor Beginn der Laichzeit abzuschlagen. Das ist aber genau das, was Du selbst verurteilst. Mit des Regelungen auf Deiner Jahreskarte wird es dem Angler überlassen, wie er sich innerhalb dieser Regeln bewegt. Ich finde das absolut in Ordnung.
> 
> Ralf



Ja nach meiner Jahreskarte ist vieles ok. 
Nur tut das alles niemand drum muss nicht alles extra verboten werden. Das ist ja das schöne. Nunja ich muss einschränken. Wir haben auch recht viele Mitglieder. Da sind auch einige ziemlich angestaubte Exemplare dabei und viele viele Wenigangler.
So Standard ist 40er mono mit Wasserkugel auf Forellen an ner 30 Jahre alten Rute. Kein Problem, auch die fangen ihre Forellen. 
Nun sind da sicher einige dabei die vielleicht auch nicht "vernünftig" handeln. Aber das spielt keine Rolle, weil 95% der Fische (ausser Forellen und Weissfische) eh wieder zurückwandern. 
Wenn ich einen Tag da angeln gehe und wirklich versuche einen Hecht zu fangen dann dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit das zu schaffen bei locker 80% liegen. Dabei wurden da nur genau 1* Hechte eingesetzt. Und nichtmal viele. Aber sie haben sich vermehrt, mittlerweile kann man sogar man einen mitnehmen, weil es wirklich massig gibt. Schöne Sache. 
Und das wurde erreicht ganz ohne Verbote, einfach durch Kommunikation untereinander!
Ja wir haben auch eine betreute Jugendgruppe, einer der passionierten Raubfischjäger ist "Jugendwart". Der verbringt viel Zeit mit den Kids. Das läuft sogar grenzüberschreitend mit den Franzosen, ist wie Schüleraustausch 

@Thomas: natürlich ist eine Lösung in Sicht. Im Kleinen gehts ja auch. Wir haben so ca. 10 Vielanger (davon 5 total crazy), einer davon ist absoluter Kochtoppangler, der nimmt alles mit. Gewässerwart ist er auch noch. Der Rest dieser Leute das genaue Gegenteil. Wir haben uns noch NIE gegenseitig angepieselt, ganz im Gegenteil, das ist richtig schön da zusammen zu fischen. Man lernt sogar voneinander. Anfangs hat er immer gezuckt wenn ich die fetten Hechte schwimmenlassen hab, jetzt hat ers sogar schon selber getan. Und ich hab mittlerweile schonmal welche mitgenommen 
Ich glaube schon dass es geht...allerdings nicht als "grosser Wurf", sondern vereinsintern. Müssen nur die richtigen Leute in den Vorstand (die die auch angeln).


----------



## maesox (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

....könnte,hätte,sollen...ist halt eben nicht so!!

Fakt ist ,daß es laut Gesetz erlaubt war/ist,einen mit Rogen vollgestopften Fisch ,einen Tag vor Beginn der Schonzeit abzuschlagen!!

Es liegt an jedem selbst, was und wie er`s macht!!
Im Endeffekt kann man nur an jedes einzelne Anglerhirn appellieren!!

Ich release auch 98% meiner Fische,kann aber auch keinen verurteilen,der in meinem Angelverein,wenn er nur fünf mal im Jahr zum Angeln kommt,einen 55cm abschlägt,wenn er mal einen fängt! 

Er bezahlt ja schließlich den gleichen Beitrag wie ich!

Auch wenn ich dagegen bin ,einen so kleinen Hecht abzuschlagen,muß ich es aktzeptieren,zumal das Schonmaß ja auch bei nur 50cm liegt! Ist eben so!!

Es gibt halt mal unterschiedliche Menschen!

Dieser,um den es hier geht,gehört für mich in die Spalte "Geltungssüchtiger Trophäenjäger ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste"!

Gesetze zu machen ist manchmal auch gar nicht so einfach...wie mans macht ist`s manchmal "panne".

Wer Norberts Regelungen auf seiner Angelerlaubnis anschaut,muß wahrscheinlich zugeben,daß sowas JEDER gern hätte...nur sollte sich eben dann auch JEDER dran halten und das geht heute fast nirgends mehr!!

Je mehr Leute ein Gewässer beangeln,desto mehr kümmern sich einen +++++++ darum,was man machen sollte!!


Hört sich vielleicht blöde an..ist aber so!!


TL Matze


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



maesox schrieb:


> ....könnte,hätte,sollen...ist halt eben nicht so!!
> 
> Fakt ist ,daß es laut Gesetz erlaubt war/ist,einen mit Rogen vollgestopften Fisch ,einen Tag vor Beginn der Schonzeit abzuschlagen!!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das unterschreibe ich sofort 500% deiner Meinung.

Andere hätten den hecht von die vielleicht auch präparieren lassen. Andere nicht.
So ist das nun mal.


----------



## Baddy89 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @thomas
> 
> Klar das dieser Gedanke rein hypothetisch ist. Vor allem wenn dann noch die Berufsfischerei mitspielt. Auch klar, dass es in Binnengewässern nicht einfach ist, sowas umzusetzen. Aber dennoch, einen Gedanken ist es allemal wert.
> 
> ...



|good: So handhaben wir das auch: 2,3 Fotos: Nur wenn zu zweit ! Fisch SOFORT und OHNE SCHADEN zurücksetzen.

Fisch verletzt, nicht mehr in der Lage ins Gewässer zurückgesetzt zu werden. Betäubungsschlag, Stich, sauber machen, viele Fotos !

Massig Bilder, bei denen ein verletzter Fisch noch lebt oder an allen Ecken das Blut hängt, da kommt mir das :v


----------



## mot67 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

wie kann sich jemand, der 98% seiner fische nur zum eigenen vergnügen fängt, und eben nicht mit dem angeln aufhört, wenn er seinen hecht hat, darüber aufregen, wenn jemand einen regulär gefangenen fisch seiner bestimmung, dem kochtopf, zuführt? 
gibts doch gar nicht. was sind fische für euch für wesen? hier wird von artenschutz und arterhaltung gesprochen, is doch völliger blödsinn, es geht darum, dass genug fisch zum spasshaben da ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Problem 3:
> Es gibt viele, die andere Meinungen und Einstellungen nicht gelten lassen können, sondern fanatisch versuchen die jeweils anderen "zu missionieren".
> 
> Lösung:
> Nicht in Sicht )))


 
Meiner Erfahrung nach aber ist der Missionsdrang was die Handhabung von Fängen angeht sehr einseitig, geradezu sehr ausschließlich ...

Lösung nicht in Sicht, weil "Weltverbesserer" andere nicht in Ruhe lassen können.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@mot67: genau darum gehts.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach aber ist der Missionsdrang was die Handhabung von Fängen angeht sehr einseitig, geradezu sehr ausschließlich ...
> 
> Lösung nicht in Sicht, weil "Weltverbesserer" andere nicht in Ruhe lassen können.



Na und jahrelang liefs genau andersrum bis dahin dass vom VDSF vorgeschrieben wurde dass jeder Fisch zu töten ist. Wer malträtiert da nun wen? Wurde Zeit dass sich mal einige / immer mehr gegen diesen Unsinn wehren. Das Bild des deutschen Anglers weltweit hat Schaden genug genommen.


----------



## maesox (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> wie kann sich jemand, der 98% seiner fische nur zum eigenen vergnügen fängt, und eben nicht mit dem angeln aufhört, wenn er seinen hecht hat, darüber aufregen, wenn jemand einen regulär gefangenen fisch seiner bestimmung, dem kochtopf, zuführt?
> gibts doch gar nicht. was sind fische für euch für wesen? hier wird von artenschutz und arterhaltung gesprochen, is doch völliger blödsinn, es geht darum, dass genug fisch zum spasshaben da ist.


 




Wer hat gesagt daß ich mich aufrege??? 

Ich esse auch Fisch und nehme auch mal welche mit!! Nur mal so viel dazu!!
Daß es hier immer welche gibt,die keine Gelegenheit auslassen Drauf zu schlagen,sobald sich eine Lücke bildet!!

Bitte erst richtig lesen,dann denken und zu guter letzt posten!!


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> hier wird von artenschutz und arterhaltung gesprochen, is doch völliger blödsinn, es geht darum, dass genug fisch zum spasshaben da ist.


Wenn nix mehr da ist, dann hat keiner mehr Spass. Weder jener der Fisch für die Pfanne haben will, noch derjenige für den andere Dinge wichtiger sind (Erholung in der Natur, Drill, die Kunst des Überlistens ect.).


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> wie kann sich jemand, der 98% seiner fische nur zum eigenen vergnügen fängt, und eben nicht mit dem angeln aufhört, wenn er seinen hecht hat, darüber aufregen, wenn jemand einen regulär gefangenen fisch seiner bestimmung, dem kochtopf, zuführt?
> gibts doch gar nicht. was sind fische für euch für wesen? hier wird von artenschutz und arterhaltung gesprochen, is doch völliger blödsinn, es geht darum, dass genug fisch zum spasshaben da ist.



Meine Worte.

Es macht für mich noch weniger Sinn aus Zeitvertreib so zu handeln


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem 1:
> Es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Motivationen angeln zu gehen wie es Angler gibt. Der eine will die Küche bereichern, der andere nur seine Ruhe haben für eine Weile, der nächste braucht die Bestätigung mittels toller Fänge, und, und, und........
> 
> Problem 2:
> ...


Oh doch, es gäbe eine Lösung:

Grundsätzliches Verbot des Angelns, wegen nicht nachweisbarem Nutzen für ein Gewässer. |rolleyes 

Naturfreund spielen, Fische besetzen, Müll sammeln, Laichschongebiete schaffen und all den anderen "Kram" kann man auch ohne dabei Fische zu fangen! #c |rolleyes 
Für viele käme es durchaus günstiger wenn sie ihr Geld statt in die Jahreskarte in die Metro tragen und da Fisch kaufen.
Und die die eh keinen Fisch mitnehmen, haben auch keinen Schaden davon.

Aber wo bliebe da unser urtümlicher Jagdinstikt? Das was uns erst richtieg Männer macht...


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Meine Worte.
> 
> Es macht für mich noch weniger Sinn aus Zeitvertreib so zu handeln



Das ist glatt gelogen, jeder Angler angelt weil es im Spass macht. Keinem gehts ums Essen primär, das ginge anders leichter und billiger.
Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: dann muss man angeln konsequenterweise verbieten. Bringt wirklich keinen Nutzen ausser für den Angler der gerne angelt.


----------



## mot67 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



maesox schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt daß ich mich aufrege???
> 
> Ich esse auch Fisch und nehme auch mal welche mit!! Nur mal so viel dazu!!
> Daß es hier immer welche gibt,die keine Gelegenheit auslassen Drauf zu schlagen,sobald sich eine Lücke bildet!!
> ...



wer über 20 ausrufezeichen und einige unterstrichene textpassagen mit worten wie geltungssüchtig, anglerhirn, platzhaltern in seinem post benutzt, der regt sich also nicht auf, na sei's drum.
dann nehme ich mein aufgregt zurück und ersetze es durch ein wort deiner wahl, mir fällt grad kein anderes ein 
aber es ändert auch nix an dem sinn meines posts.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Meine Worte.
> 
> Es macht für mich noch weniger Sinn aus Zeitvertreib so zu handeln



Leif, fällt Dir eigentlich auf, dass Du je nach Diskussionsverlauf Dich mit Deinen zustimmenden Postings mal auf die eine und mal auf die andere Seite schlägst? Hast Du keine eigene Meinung? 

Und im übrigen empfinde ich Deine Signatur echt als amüsant... "Bitte keine C&R-Themen mehr sonst...." ... Deine Threads fordern aber geradezu diesen Diskussionen heraus, eine ziemliche Doppelmoral, findest Du nicht auch?


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Na und jahrelang liefs genau andersrum bis dahin dass vom VDSF vorgeschrieben wurde dass jeder Fisch zu töten ist. Wer malträtiert da nun wen? Wurde Zeit dass sich mal einige / immer mehr gegen diesen Unsinn wehren. Das Bild des deutschen Anglers weltweit hat Schaden genug genommen.


 
Was Verbände und Funktionäre sagen, ist im Alltag ziemlich egal, die meisten Angel haben mit Verbänden nichts zu tun und -ich wage mal zu sagen - die wenigesten kennen diese überhaupt.

*Es geht darum, wie Angler untereinander, am Wasser und auch hier, sich maßregeln und da ist die Rolle des "Missionars" sehr eindeutig vergeben.*

Ja die Rolle des deutschen Anglers nimmt Schaden, z.B. letztes Wochenende in Finnland, als ein Deutscher einem Finnischen Eisangler lautstark kritisierte, weil dieser schon 3 Zander gefangen und abgeschlagen hatte und dann auch noch einen Hecht tötete und in das Eisloch zurückwarf! Es war so beschähmend für mich, dass ich am liebsten auch gleich im Eis versunken wäre.....


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

,





NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist glatt gelogen, jeder Angler angelt weil es im Spass macht. Keinem gehts ums Essen primär, das ginge anders leichter und billiger.
> Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: dann muss man angeln konsequenterweise verbieten. Bringt wirklich keinen Nutzen ausser für den Angler der gerne angelt.



Genau so ist es doch ich möchte doch nicht nicht jeden Tag Fisch essen aber ich würde wenn ich könnte jeden Tag ANGELN gehen!Und da spielen nun mal mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle zum einem die Entspannung,Natur überhaupt das ganze Umfeld beim Angeln.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Ja die Rolle des deutschen Anglers nimmt Schaden, z.B. letztes Wochenende in Finnland, als ein Deutscher einem Finnischen Eisangler lautstark kritisierte, weil dieser schon 3 Zander gefangen und abgeschlagen hatte und dann auch noch einen Hecht tötete und in das Eisloch zurückwarf! Es war so beschähmend für mich, dass ich am liebsten auch gleich im Eis versunken wäre....



Ja das glaube ich dir, da wäre ich mitversunken. Ich erlebs leider immer genau andersrum. Deutsche die ins Ausland fahren zum Angeln, weil daheim nüscht mehr drin ist und dann masslos alles kaputthaun. Das wandert dann alles in die mitgeführte Kühltruhe.
Das geht oft soweit dass die Polizei geholt wird von Einheimischen, da selbst höfliches Ansprechen überhaupt nichts hilft. Sowas wie von dir beschrieben habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Und im übrigen empfinde ich Deine Signatur echt als amüsant...


Ich auch! Geile Leuchteffekte! :q


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> auch noch einen Hecht tötete und in das Eisloch zurückwarf!



kann ich irgendwie gar nicht glauben ....
was soll denn auch so ein Mist ? #c #c#c

da würde ich auch protestieren - egal ob in Finnland oder sonstwo ! 
weiß gar nicht was daran "beschämend" sein soll  #c
wie Norbert schon sagte hört man das sonst eher anders rum ... 

na ja - hab meine Meinung gesagt und irgendwie auch keine Lust mich an der eeeeeendlosen diskutiererei hier zu beteiligen .... #d


----------



## mot67 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

in osteuropa und auch finnland wird vom "normalen" angler alles mitgenommen, was rauskommt. wird allerdings auch alles verwertet. man kommt da schnell an seine eigene moralische grenze, aber den leuten versuchen zu erklären, dass sie gefangene fische aus welchen gründen auch immer zurücksetzten sollten stösst aus völliges unverständnis, die leute gehen angeln, um fische zu fangen und diese auch zu verwerten und nicht um sie nach dem fang zurückzusetzen, den sinn einer solchen angelei verstehen die meisten nicht einmal ansatzweise.
ich gehe auch nicht pilze suchen, nur um sie zu finden und dann stehen zulassen. 
spass und entspannung beim angeln, danach die kulinarische freude, den eigenen fang zu verwerten.
es ist immer das mass der dinge.


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Leif, fällt Dir eigentlich auf, dass Du je nach Diskussionsverlauf Dich mit Deinen zustimmenden Postings mal auf die eine und mal auf die andere Seite schlägst? Hast Du keine eigene Meinung?
> 
> Und im übrigen empfinde ich Deine Signatur echt als amüsant... "Bitte keine C&R-Themen mehr sonst...." ... Deine Threads fordern aber geradezu diesen Diskussionen heraus, eine ziemliche Doppelmoral, findest Du nicht auch?



Guten tag,

klar habe ich meine eigene Meinung.
Meine gefangenen fische angele ich zum Größtenteil zum essen.
ich versuche jedoch auch die andere Seite zu verstehen.
Es gibt halt solche und solche.

Es kommt auch zum Großteil auf das Zielfischangebot an.
Zum beispiel ist C&R bei Karpfenanglern sehr weit verbreitet.
Bei Aalanglern fast gar nicht.


Meine dicksten karpfen habe ich auch zurückgesetzt.
Allerdings habe ich auch letztes jahr nen zweistelligen Bereich an Karpfen mit nach hause genommen.


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ach so.

Meine Signatur, war damals auf die Agressivität von diesen themen ausgelegt.
Heute ist sie eher ironisch.


----------



## maesox (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



mot67 schrieb:


> wer über 20 ausrufezeichen und einige unterstrichene textpassagen mit worten wie geltungssüchtig, anglerhirn, platzhaltern in seinem post benutzt, der regt sich also nicht auf, na sei's drum.
> dann nehme ich mein aufgregt zurück und ersetze es durch ein wort deiner wahl, mir fällt grad kein anderes ein
> aber es ändert auch nix an dem sinn meines posts.


 





Sonst hast aber keine Probleme oder??:q 

Sag mal,um was gehts Dir eigentlich?? 

Fallen Dir keine besseren Argumente ein?

Hast du nichts besseres zu tun ,als meine Ausrufezeichen,Platzhalter usw zu zählen??:q |uhoh: :q 

Was hat das mit "aufregen" und dem ganzen Rest zu tun??



man,man,man...dann laß es doch einfach,wenn Dir nicht mehr dazu einfällt!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



HD4ever schrieb:


> kann ich irgendwie gar nicht glauben ....
> was soll denn auch so ein Mist ? #c #c#c
> 
> da würde ich auch protestieren - egal ob in Finnland oder sonstwo !


 
Schau und das ist das Problem:

Europa hat das Problem, dass zwar die Grenzen immer offener werden, aber das Erleben und Kennen der eigenen Kultur und Mentalität als richtig erkannt wird, das andere als falsch und kritikwürdig.
Wie ich schon am Anfang des Threads geschrieben habe, gilt der Hecht in Finnland als Unkraut, und diese Mentalität und Einstellung hat man zu respektiren, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist ... die Zeit der Kreuzzüge ist halt mal vorbei, auch wenn es Missionaren schwer fällt es zu akzeptieren.


Irgendwie bitte ich dich, HD4ever, die Angler in anderen Kulturkreisen nicht aufgrund deiner persönlichen Einstellung zu kritisieren. #h


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie schön Angeln sein kann und wie wenige Regeln man braucht, wenn man vernünftige Angler hat?
> 
> Auf meiner Jahreskarte steht:
> "Das Angeln ist mit 2 Angelruten pro Angler erlaubt.
> ...



Ok 300 (vernünftige) Mitglieder eines Vereins
300 Ha gepachtetes Gewässer. *600 potentielle Fanggeräte

1 Raubfisch pro Woche mal 300 Mitglieder...du siehst ...#d

Das Blinkern ist ganzjährig erlaubt und gesetzliche Schonzeiten sind einzuhalten ist ein Wiederspruch an sich.

Es sei denn du schreibst auf deine Blinker "Bitte nur Barsch und keine Laichhechte oder Zander drauf beissen"


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schau und das ist das Problem:
> 
> Europa hat das Problem, dass zwar die Grenzen immer offener werden, aber das Erleben und Kennen der eigenen Kultur und Mentalität als richtig erkannt wird, das andere als falsch und kritikwürdig.
> Wie ich schon am Anfang des Threads geschrieben habe, gilt der Hecht in Finnland als Unkraut, und diese Mentalität und Einstellung hat man zu respektiren, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist ... die Zeit der Kreuzzüge ist halt mal vorbei, auch wenn es Missionaren schwer fällt es zu akzeptieren.
> ...




Dito in den USA mit dem in Deutschland so heiß geliebtem Karpfen.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@Ollek: genau darum gehts: die Vorschriften sind egal, weil wir vernünftige (Viel) Angler haben die sich ihre eigenen Regeln machen und nicht für alles ne Vorschrift brauchen um zu erkennen was gut und richtig ist.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Toni an: wenn man wo Gast ist dann hält man sich gefälligst zurück und akzeptiert was der "Hausherr" tut und man hält sich an die örtlichen Gepflogenheiten. Das gebietet der Anstand, wir müssen nicht die ganze Welt mit unserem Deutschtum beglücken.
Wenn in dem Land Release Pflicht ist, ob nun festgeschrieben oder ungeschriebenes Gesetz dann hält man sich da dran, genauso andersrum.


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schau und das ist das Problem:
> 
> Europa hat das Problem, dass zwar die Grenzen immer offener werden, aber das Erleben und Kennen der eigenen Kultur und Mentalität als richtig erkannt wird, das andere als falsch und kritikwürdig.
> Wie ich schon am Anfang des Threads geschrieben habe, gilt der Hecht in Finnland als Unkraut, und diese Mentalität und Einstellung hat man zu respektiren, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist ... die Zeit der Kreuzzüge ist halt mal vorbei, auch wenn es Missionaren schwer fällt es zu akzeptieren.
> ...



Hallo,

genauso ist es finnland (Unkraut!)
schau dir zum beispiel die Niederlande an.
Nimm da mal einen Hecht mit.
Heimatland...dann ist Holland in not


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ok 300 (vernünftige) Mitglieder eines Vereins
> 300 Ha gepachtetes Gewässer. *600 potentielle Fanggeräte
> 
> 1 Raubfisch pro Woche mal 300 Mitglieder...du siehst ...#d
> ...



Hallo,

mal ne Frage,

gibt das bundesland nicht ne schonzeit vor?
Wenn man ein Privatgeässer hat (ab einer bestimmten größe) muss man sich ja auch daran halten.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bitte ich dich, HD4ever, die Angler in anderen Kulturkreisen nicht aufgrund deiner persönlichen Einstellung zu kritisieren. #h



na ja .... hast schon recht ... jedem das seine und man muß nich alles verstehen .... #d
wie man aber irgendwelche Kreaturen einfach als "Unkraut" bezeichnen kann ist mir halt einfach schleierhaft ....
das diente früher immer auch als Vorwand bestimmte Tierarten auszurotten - aber das weiter zu führen  würde die  Diskutiererei  hier nur noch aufbauschen ... also laß ich das mal ...

hast schon recht Norbert ! #6


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Ollek: genau darum gehts: die Vorschriften sind egal, weil wir vernünftige (Viel) Angler haben die sich ihre eigenen Regeln machen und nicht für alles ne Vorschrift brauchen um zu erkennen was gut und richtig ist.
> 
> Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Toni an: wenn man wo Gast ist dann hält man sich gefälligst zurück und akzeptiert was der "Hausherr" tut und man hält sich an die örtlichen Gepflogenheiten. Das gebietet der Anstand, wir müssen nicht die ganze Welt mit unserem Deutschtum beglücken.
> Wenn in dem Land Release Pflicht ist, ob nun festgeschrieben oder ungeschriebenes Gesetz dann hält man sich da dran, genauso andersrum.



Korrekt #6


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne Frage,
> 
> ...



Wie? wenn dir ein Teich o.Ä. gehört? Ne dann machst du die Regeln.  Zumindest müssen Gastangler an deinen Teichen den Fischereischein Erlaubnisschein etc. besitzen

Z.B. Wels hat in sachsen anhalt vom 15.2.-30.6. schonzeit. darf aber in Forellenpuffs wie Wüstenjericho gefangen werden da ja privat.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne Frage,
> 
> ...



Natürlich gibt der Gesetzgeber eine Schonzeit vor. Aber der Gesetzgeber schreibt die Köder nicht vor. Schonzeit heisst: wenn man in der Schonzeit einen Fisch fängt => zurücksetzen.
Machen wir aber eh das ganze Jahr über.
Deswegen blinkern wir trotzdem auf Forellen und Barsche wenn der Hecht geschont ist. Aber nicht da wo sie laichen, drum fangen wir extrem selten welche in der Schonzeit und wenn dann Schniepel die noch nicht laichen. Zurücksetzen is eh klar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na ja .... hast schon recht ... jedem das seine und man muß nich alles verstehen .... #d


 
Eben ... man muss nicht alles verstehen .#d .. der eine versteht das Handeln des einen nicht, der anderes aber auch das Handlen des anderen nicht ....
... und wenn man jetzt sein *Unverständnis* *nicht* besserwisserisch und missionarisch *als Kritik* an den anderen *formuliert*, dann wäre es so richtig freundlich in der Anglerschaft #h


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt der Gesetzgeber eine Schonzeit vor. Aber der Gesetzgeber schreibt die Köder nicht vor.



ähm Norbert

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, ich weiss nicht aus welchem Bundesland du kommst, aber in sachsen anhalt schreibt er das schon vor. 

Verboten Spinn und Raubfischangel in allg. Angelgew. 15.2-30.04 

soll heissen ab 1.5. darf man wieder den Blinker benutzen.
zumindest für den Zeitraum darf man blinker dann nicht nehmen.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Das ist bei uns nicht so.


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns nicht so.



und genau weil es so ist ist die ganze sache so bescheuert und die angler kriegen sich untereinander in die Haare wenn ein kapitaler Zander präsentiert wird. #d 

Weil jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen kocht und alle auf keinen gemeinsamen nenner kommen


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt der Gesetzgeber eine Schonzeit vor. Aber der Gesetzgeber schreibt die Köder nicht vor.


 
lebendiger Köderfisch? 
Paternoster <=> Hegene (Anzahl der Anbissstellen ist in Verbindung mit Köderwahl) ?


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,

genau das meinte ich Ollek!


----------



## mot67 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@maesox, lies dir doch einfach in ruhe nochmal meinen post durch, vielleicht erschliesst sich dir dann, worauf ich hinaus will. 
steht eigentlich recht deutlich da.
aber was solls, führt eh zu nix.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Mich wundert etwas die Diskussion über das Benehmen in fremden Ländern. Heißt nicht die Duiskussion an sich, sondern das man ein Benehmen bzw. Moralvorstellungen an Länder- oder Kulturgrenzen festmacht. 
Also, als Deutscher muß/sollte ich mich in Deutschland an die hier gängigen Gesetze, Werte und Moralvorstellungen anpassen, ok. Im Ausland soll ich mich an die dort gängigen Regeln anpassen, auch ok. Wirklich ??
Ich finde nicht. Es geht doch nicht darum, sich anzupassen, heißt sein Verhalten zu ändern. Natürlich muß man Gesetze respektieren, keine Frage. Aber wenn ein Finne in Finnland die Hechte als Unkraut ansieht und abschlägt, muß ich dieses Verhalten doch nicht übernehmen. Was ich aber tun muß ist, dies zu akzeptieren. Dazu gehört Toleranz, auch wenn man so manches runterschlucken muß. Toleranz aber ist nicht an Länder, Kulturen oder Religionen gebunden. Toleranz beginnt auch nicht erst hinter der Landesgrenze. Toleranz braucht es auch als Deutscher in Deutschland. Heißt, solange sich jemand mit seinem Tun innerhalb der Legalität befindet muß ich dies nicht gutheißen, aber eben tolerieren. Ich kann auch sachlich darüber diskutieren, aber darf doch bitte nicht voraussetzen, dass mein Gegenüber seine Einstellung ändert, bzw. diesen als wasauchimmer bezeichnen, nur weil er meine Argumente nicht annimmt. Letzteres ist wohl mit missionieren gemeint. 
Aber genau aus diesem Missionarsdrang stammen ja eine Vielzahl von Gesetzen und Vorschriften. Alles muß so genau wie möglich eingekreist werden, um nur ja jeglichen persönlichen Spielraum einzuengen. Je ungenauer und großzügiger eine Vorschrift ist, um so breiter wird das Spektrum in dem man sich bewegen kann. Und um so größer wird die Anzahl der Missionare, die anderen Ihre eigenen Vorstellungen aufzwingen wollen.
In so fern kann man Norberts Beispiel als potenziell missionierungswürdig einstufen, leider.

Ralf


----------



## Mozzer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Zurück zum gefangenen Zander ... 

Definitiv KEIN Petri. Was für ein Vollpfosten. Mindestens auch ebensolche Meisterleistung ist die Veröffentlichung des Verlages. Die stellen sich dadurch mit dem Angler auf eine Stufe und sind um keinen Deut besser als dieser Honk. Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen. 

Es geht auch nicht darum, ob er den Fisch hätte entnehmen dürfen, müssen oder nicht. Schonzeit hin oder her, Catch und Release hin oder her. Es geht um einen sinnvollen Umgang mit der Natur und den Beständen. Und sinnvoll ist so ein verhalten nun wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Mozzer schrieb:


> Zurück zum gefangenen Zander ...
> 
> Definitiv KEIN Petri. Was für ein Vollpfosten. Mindestens auch ebensolche Meisterleistung ist die Veröffentlichung des Verlages. Die stellen sich dadurch mit dem Angler auf eine Stufe und sind um keinen Deut besser als dieser Honk. Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht darum, ob er den Fisch hätte entnehmen dürfen, müssen oder nicht. Schonzeit hin oder her, Catch und Release hin oder her. Es geht um einen sinnvollen Umgang mit der Natur und den Beständen. Und sinnvoll ist so ein verhalten nun wahrlich nicht.



Das vielleicht beste Posting von allen hier.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



bassking schrieb:


> Übrigens: den Main als zanderarmes Gewässer zu bezeichnen ist schon extrem lustig- selten so gelacht
> 
> Bassking.




Wogenau angelst du am Main - in Köln?

Schön das Du das beurteilen kannst... Dier meisten mir bekannten Leute, die am Main früher gut bis sehr gut Zander gefangen haben, können heute nicht mehr viele Fische vorweisen. Und wenn dann entweder kleine oder sehr große Fische, dazwischen scheinen ganze Jahrgänge zu fehlen. leider ist nicht mehr viel mit Zandern, besonders deswegen sollte mitden vorhandenen Exemplaren - besonders den Kapitalen - sehr gewissenhaft umgegangen werden.

Im Angelgeschäft bei uns sagt mir vorgestern noch die Verkäuferin das "ein paar Einzelne die sehr oft zum Angeln gehen immer noch ab und zu den einen oder anderen richtig großen mit nach Hause bringen", und genau da liegt das Problem... 

Aber woher soll die Vernunft auch kommen, die meisten sehen das eben so das sie ja den Schein bezahlt haben, also alles raus was geht...

Ich finde es schade um den Fisch, vor allem weil die Fleischqualität wohl auch nicht der Bringer sein dürfte...

Aber es war gesetzeskonform, also seine Entscheidung.

Ich persönlich finde es dennoch obszön.

CU SS


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo! #h 
Ich finde nach meinem letzten Post hat sich ja was bewegt, konzentriert, angefangen mit dem Gedanken eines besseren Schonzeitmodells von Ralle_24. Bei der Frage zur Überschrift dieses Threads und den Streitfragen geht es im Kern genau darum: Wie kann man die Fische besser im Fortpflanzungsgeschäft schützen? Daß die bestehenden Regeln suboptimal sind, wurde von vielen erkannt.
Die Posts von NorbertF, sundvogel und auch das Fazit von Thomas9904 liegen gar nicht (mehr) so weit auseinander, auch "Ritter" Wasserpatscher  und meine Meinung trennt nicht viel.

Nur läßt sich so eine Grundsatzfrage eben nicht im Handumdrehen lösen, vlt. sind wir aber mal in der Lage wirklich eine einwandfrei bessere Lösung herauszufinden, das Potential und Engagement ist ja beträchtlich. So'n büschen mehr Dynamik an die realen Wetter- und Laichzeitverhältnisse würde wohl jeder gut finden.

Was mir noch wichtig ist:

1. Der erfolgreiche Angler
Meines Erachtens gibt es schon einen Unterschied, wieviel ein Angler fängt, wieviel er ohne Aufwand in kurzer Zeit "herauszuholen" in der Lage ist. 
Es ist ein fundamentaler Unterschied, ob jemand ein paarmal (handvoll=~5) mal Angeln geht, und dann den einen Fisch, egal ob Hecht von 52cm oder von 1,20m, abschlägt und mitnimmt. Sein Fisch. Wir waren auch mal in dem Zustand, bitte nicht vergessen. (veit und maesox sagen das z.B. ja auch so, nicht nur hier in diesem Thread)

Wenn aber jemand, nicht zuletzt durch das Board erlernte und getriebene Geräteverfeinerung, Tips und Tricks sowie mit einer weit besser Sicht auf die Dinge, zu einer wie auch immer gearteten "Erfolgsfänger" :g wird, sieht die Sache ein wenig anders aus. 
Beispiele schenke ich mir erstmal (könnte ich einige bringen, incl. wie ich selber ein Gewässerstück im Überschwang ein bischen plattangelte), ich denke die entsprechenden Leute wissen genau was ich meine. 

Dieser Vielfänger steht meines Erachtens genau in einer höheren Verantwortung, er fängt plötzlich mehr Fische als er braucht, erreicht Dimensionen einer merklichen Bestandreduzierung. #c 
Jetzt greift mehr oder weniger nach Geistesgröße, Überblick und Verantwortung (speziell und primär für seine Gewässer) die Überlegung: Wenn ich die alle platthaue, sind doch arg zuviele raus. |kopfkrat

So interpretiere ich die meisten anderen Angler, so sehe ich das selbst. Ich bin plötzlich durch mein Angeln, gerade mit immer besseren Geräten und immer besseren Chancen gegenüber dem Fisch (keine Austeiger+keine Abrisse+Superdrillpower+superfeine unsichtbare Verführung) in einer größeren Verantwortung der Art gegenüber, der einen Fischart an diesem Gewässer mal konkret betrachtet.

[kurze Anekdote und etwas scherzhaft gemeint ]
Wenn ein Angler hier in unseren Vereinswassern (oder anderswo) intensivst als Kunstköderfischer Kilometer macht, alle erreichbaren Stellen abspinnt und sehr viele Fische fängt und landet, davon aber nur einen kleinen Bruchteil mitnimmt, dann tut er auch einen ganz andersartigen Beitrag zur Arterhaltung, denn: Die Fische werden auch stark trainiert, werden vorsichtiger und schwerer fangbar, ihre Überlebenschancen steigen durch das Kunstködertraining, besonders gegen extreme Fleischmacher, denn diese werden neben den Fangbeschränkungen so auch durch die Kenntnis der Fische gebremst. Und: Die Bestände in dem Gewässer sind gut, das Fangen aber schwierig. Also sportlich und als Herausforderung gesehen eigentlich eine gute Situtation. Die schwierige Fanglage hält auch viele nach erfolglosen Tagen von Wiederholungen ab. Auch eine recht positive Folge für den Fischbestand, trotz aller Supermethoden und Supermaterialien sind die Fische vorgewarnt, gewitzt, eine Chancengleichheit ist hergestellt. 
Mal auch so mit #6 addressiert an Veit und KHof, u.a. #h, die sich gewissermaßen um den guten Fortbestand einer Art in schwierigen Zeiten "verdient" machen. 
Nicht bockernst gemeint , aber die meisten werden verstehen was ich meine. 
Ich verleihe hiermit inhum den Titel "Kunstködertrainer". :g Hat auch elemantar was mit der Schneiderei zu tun, @wasserpatscher, raabiat  et.al.
[Anekdote off]

Ich behaupte jetzt mal:
Es hat was von innerer Größe ## , wenn ich als immer erfolgreicherer Angler bei hoher Fangstückzahl meine Entnahmen anteilmäßig reduziere, nur soviel nehme wie ich brauche, stärker selektiere in der großen Auswahl, was wirklich am besten entnehmbar ist. Das Rumspiele und Amüsement-Argument ist lachhaft dagegen, wird aber gerne gebracht, insbesondere von bigotten "Gutmenschen". Fangneid ist gerade dann auch zu beobachten.

Wer das nicht so sieht und so handelt, hat diese innere Größe einfach nicht oder wahrscheinlich noch nicht erreicht, was nicht ist, kann noch werden, speziell Angler am Wasser haben auch viel zeit nachzudenken, insbesondere wenn die Fische einfach nicht beißen wollen oder irgendwie längerfristig verschwunden sind. 

2. Ausland und Anpassung
Es kommt ja wohl wie immer auf die Form und den Ton an. Wenn in anderen Ländern die Leute z.B. den Hecht so Unkrautmäßig behandeln, finde ich das sehr schade. Zuallererst wissen sie noch nicht, welchen Schatz sie dort *noch* haben. Erst wenn er verschwunden ist, schauen sie etwas tumb aus der Wäsche .
Ich habe in Schweden das etlichen "Eingeborenen" versucht klar zu machen, das Verständnis ist durchaus da, ein Deutscher Angler aus einen stärker degenerierten Land, kann als Botschafter aus der nahen Zukunft das schon begreiflich machen, wenn er will, nicht anmaßend und missionarisch ist, sondern eine praktische Geschichte erzählt. Alle Menschen hören gerne gute Geschichten.

In den USA mit dem Karpfen z.B. ist auch ein Umdenken zu beobachten, wer es einmal unvoreingenommen ausprobiert oder zufällig erlebt hat, wird auch dort nämlich feststellen, daß das sportive Potential dieses Fisches höher ist als die bisher so geliebten Barsche. In anderen Länden incl. UK und DE gibt es Information, die auch nach US rüberschwappen. Gut so. Nicht bleibt so, wie es ist.


----------



## ae71 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

hallo, ist ein typischer fall, das mit dem zander!
bei mir im verein gibts auch so ein paar angler!
ich bin der gewässerwart, und habe meine schwierigkeiten  diesen leuten in ihren kopf zu bringen, das sie nicht alles tothauen müssen was sie fangen! 
dann heißts: ja wenn ich den zurücksetze, fängt der andere den, und frisst ihn, dann hab ich ja nix! solche sprüche kommen, dann das nächste bsp: gerade bei kapitalen fischen, der wird mitgenommen, dann kann kein anderer den mehr fangen, somit habe ich den grössten! nächster spruch: ich bezahle ...€ für die angelkarte,dafür will ich mindestens genauso viel fisch fangen!
wenn man mit  dem argument kommt das ein 30pf karpfen nicht mehr schmeckt, dann heißts stimmt nicht, die bulletten waren super lecker, da kamen sogar die gäste aus dem ausland um mitzufressen! (das war der grösste karpfen den der see in den letzten 15 jahren hervorgebracht hat)
da bleibt einem die spucke weg, oder! ich bin ab und zu so perplex das ich schweigen tue um nicht das hirn rauszu...
im anderen verein, da bin ich nur angler, das beste: 
da angelt einer gezielt nur auf kapitale  hechte und zander, alles mit dem lebendigen köfi(verboten steht auf dem schein ausdrücklich drauf), (das beste kommt jetzt) alles was er an massigen und grossen fischen nimmt er mit, aber er ißt gar kein fisch, toll, oder! er verschenkt sie oder evtl  (gegen gebühr?).  und ihn zu missionieren geht nicht, da sein sohn karpfenangler ist und alles releast wird der  sich den mund totfusseln und es bringt nichts! 
was der mann schon alles mitgenommen hat, da bekommt man tränen in den augen!!! vor allen dingen weil man weiß er frissts nicht einmal! nächstes bsp:  anangeln auf forellen, da gibts auch so ein angler, der füttert(anfüttern verboten) , jagt die leute von seinem angelplatz weg( nach 5 forellen muß man den platz frei machen, damit andere auch ihre fische bekommen), fängt an die 30 forellen, und dann auch das gleiche spiel wie beim anderen, er ißt kein fisch!!! sonder er verkauft die fische!!! damit er sich die  angelkarte leisten kann!

wie soll man da reagieren!

grüsse
toni


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Mozzer schrieb:


> Zurück zum gefangenen Zander ...
> 
> Definitiv KEIN Petri. Was für ein Vollpfosten. Mindestens auch ebensolche Meisterleistung ist die Veröffentlichung des Verlages. Die stellen sich dadurch mit dem Angler auf eine Stufe und sind um keinen Deut besser als dieser Honk. Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht darum, ob er den Fisch hätte entnehmen dürfen, müssen oder nicht. Schonzeit hin oder her, Catch und Release hin oder her. Es geht um einen sinnvollen Umgang mit der Natur und den Beständen. Und sinnvoll ist so ein verhalten nun wahrlich nicht.



@ Leif: Volle Zustimmung! Für mich auch einer der besten Posts.

@ Schleien-Stefan: Das ist an vielen deutschen Gewässern der Fall. Da ist der Main absolut keine Ausnahme, man braucht sich ja nur im AB ein bisschen zu belesen. Wird aber auch nur den Leuten klar, die sich ernsthaft mit der Biologie eines Gewässers auseinandersetzen und sich Gedanken darüber machen. Viele denken soweit garnicht erst.
Beispiel "meine" Saale: Im Stadtgebiet von Halle viele Zander zwischen 50 und 60 cm, größere zu fangen ist aber immernoch leichter als kleinere. Der Grund ist, dass Gott sei dank jedes Jahr gerade maßige Zander besetzt werden. Je weiter es über 60 cm geht desto stärker ist die Bestandspyramide ausgedünnt. Würden die untermaßigen nicht größtenteils fehlen (was leider der Fall ist), wäre diese Bestandsstruktur soweit ok. Aber die kleinen Fische fehlen halt und daran sieht man dass der Mensch schon kräftig nachhelfen musste.
Außerhalb vom Stadtgebiet, wo meines Wissens nach nicht oder nur sehr wenig besetzt wird ein anderes Bild: 
Große Fische zwischen 70 und 90 cm werden vereinzelt gefangen, Mittelgrößen fehlen fast komplett. Untermaßige kommen auch nur vereinzelt vor. Gewässerbiologisch sehr bedenklich! Und ähnlich wie am Main. Aber es ist kein Wunder, denn als die Zeiten von rund 10 Jahren noch besser waren gabs ja auch schon sehr viele, die jeden Zander mitgenommen haben. Wahrscheinlich war man so irrsinnig zu glauben, dass ist alles unerschöpflich. Wer aber auch heute immernoch nicht begriffen hat, dass es eben nicht so ist, der schadet halt nicht nur sich sondern auch der gesamten Anglerschaft.


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,

habe gerade eine Seite gefunden, wo ich richtig Wut bekomme.
Erstens sind die fische mehr als unsanft präsetiert.
Grausam.
Da ist nix mit Würde. da ist reine Trophäengeilheit.

http://members.cox.net/dclouis/website.htm


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hey Antonio ae71,

dein Bericht ist ja wie aus dem täglichen Anglerwahnsinn zitiert.

Egal wie viel hier noch rumgemaunzt wird, der Missionierungsdrang wird gegenüber dem gesunden Menschenverstand auf der Strecke bleiben...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Mozzer schrieb:


> Zurück zum gefangenen Zander ...
> 
> 
> 
> Und sinnvoll ist so ein verhalten nun wahrlich nicht.


 

Du verwechselst sinnvoll mit moralisch vertretbar. Für Dich ist es moralisch nicht vertretbar, für mich auch nicht und für einge andere hier ebenfalls nicht. Für den Fänger war es vertretbar, sonst hätte er es nicht getan. 
Ist aber unsere Meinung so derartig richtig, dass es reicht den Fänger zu verurteilen ?

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@Leif 
Lass uns doch erstmal vor unserer eigenen Türe kehren, bevor wir uns um den ganzen Rest der Welt scheren. :g
Emotionen und Bauchgrummel helfen uns da nicht weiter, das zeigen alle in diesbezüglichen Diskussionen gemachten Erfahrungen (C&R, Laichfische, etc.). 
Und deine Signatur sagt das ja eigentlich auch: Mit Emotionen sinnlos, überzogen wie das Ballerbild auch, komm lieber wieder raus aus dem Loch! 

@ae71
viele leider gute Beispiele!


----------



## tamandua (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Zwar Off-topic, aber ganz kurz dazu:


ae71 schrieb:


> wie soll man da reagieren!



Im Notfall eben die Methode ''Holzhammer''. Sprich Anzeige und/oder Ausschluss aus dem Verein, wenn illegal gehandelt wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit;1453445
@ Schleien-Stefan: Das ist an vielen deutschen Gewässern der Fall. Da ist der Main absolut keine Ausnahme schrieb:


> Hhhmmmmm, das bringt mich auf den Gedanken ob es nicht richtiger ist, alle großen Räuber zu entnehmen um dem Nachwuchs eine bessere Chance zu geben ?
> Ist jetzt nicht provokativ gemeint.
> 
> Darüber hinaus, allgemein gesprochen, warum regt man sich denn so auf, wenn aus einem Gewässer ein großer Fisch entnommen wird ? Wegen der Vermehrung ? Ich behaupte mal, das 10 laichreife kleine Fische genau so viel für den Bestand der Art tun, wie ein großer. Spielt da nicht auch der Wunsch mit, selber mal einen so großen zu fangen ? Wenn ihn nun einer entnimmt, hat man eine Chance weniger........
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> warum regt man sich denn so auf, wenn aus einem Gewässer ein großer Fisch entnommen wird ? Wegen der Vermehrung ? Ich behaupte mal, das 10 laichreife kleine Fische genau so viel für den Bestand der Art tun, wie ein großer.


Das würde stimmen, wenn es nicht ein eindeutiges anderes biologisches Faktum gäbe: Das gute Abwachsen, sprich wie schnell ist der Fisch groß geworden.
Vereinfacht gehen viele Angler davon aus, daß ein sehr großes Exemplar seiner Art auch so ein gut gewachsener Fisch ist, einfach als Anhalt, mangels anderer Faktoren.
Leider ist es in der Praxis schwerer machbar, aber biologisch und fischwirtschaftmäßig gäbe es eine bessere Löung: Der Wachstumsquotient ergibt sich durch Größe/Alter, ein Hecht der in 5 jahren z.B. 85cm erreicht, ist ein Supertier, ein toller Genpool, den man nicht abschlagen sollte. Wenn der gleiche Fisch 10 Jahre alt ist, wäre er bevorzugt zu entnehmen. Leider gibt es da bisher keine gute Unterstützung für so ein Verfahren, wünschenswert wäre es.

Schließlich ist es noch Gewässer (Futter) abhängig, eine Aufgabe für den Gewässerwart Richtwerte herauszufinden und vorzugeben, mit dem Alter in der Fangmeldung wäre das aber kein Problem. 

Mir graust unter diesem Gesichtspunkt auch vor den unnatürlichen Besatzdichten, denn z.B. beim Hecht wird maximal Brut aufgezogen, die in der wilden Natur einer viel höheren Selektion, gerade bezüglich des schnellen Wachstum unterliegt. Der größere Babyfisch frißt dort alle nur etwas kleineren Genossen weg und sorgt für eine erste radikale Auslese, die in der künstlichen Zucht gerade vermieden wird (Supermast). Wenn die Zuchtfischsetzlinge auch noch die natürliche Brut der gleichen Art platt machen, finde ich das sehr schade. Beispiele von solchen "Merkwürdigkeiten" im Bestand gibt es viele, braucht man oben auch nur bei Veit zu lesen.


----------



## zesch (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Er hat den Fisch mitgenommen.

Also war es die Entscheidung des Anglers. Wie viele Zander dieser Angler vor diesem Fang entlassen hat, weiß keiner.

Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnahme - Fisch !

zesch = Lippeangler


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Tach !



Wer glaubt das die Angler an der Misere Schuld sind (keine Fische mehr in unseren Flüssen).
Der glaubt auch das der Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet!!

Macht Euch doch das Leben nicht unnötig schwer.


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hhhmmmmm, das bringt mich auf den Gedanken ob es nicht richtiger ist, alle großen Räuber zu entnehmen um dem Nachwuchs eine bessere Chance zu geben ?
> Ist jetzt nicht provokativ gemeint.


Dies wäre ein großer Fehler! Zum einen ist der Zander keinen Fisch, der zu regelmäßigem Kanibalismus neigt wie der Hecht, zum anderen ist die Gefahr, dass eine Konkurenz zwischen großen und kleinen Fischen besteht, aufgrund der ohnehin geringen Bestandsdichte auszuschließen und wenn man die wenigen noch vorhandenen Großfische entnimmt gibts ja logischerweise auch garkeine Möglichkeit mehr, dass natürlich Nachwuchs entsteht.


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> Tach !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir genug Gewässerstrecken nennen, wo es keine Berufs-/Nebenerwerbsfischer gibt und wo sich auch der Kormoranbestand in Grenzen hält. Trotzdem lassen dort die Fänge nach und die Bestandsstrucktur ist gestört.
Wer soll da sonst verantwortlich sein???


----------



## Matzinger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hauptsache, die PETA liest den Fangbericht nicht !
Was für ein Dussel ! Ein kurzes Pic hätte auch genügt.


Mal im Ernst: Ich bin auch dafür, die Schonzeit zu verlängern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Mozzer schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum, ob er den Fisch hätte entnehmen dürfen, müssen oder nicht. Schonzeit hin oder her, Catch und Release hin oder her. Es geht um einen sinnvollen Umgang mit der Natur und den Beständen. Und sinnvoll ist so ein verhalten nun wahrlich nicht.


 


Leif schrieb:


> Das vielleicht beste Posting von allen hier.


 
Ansichtssache, wie so vieles eben  

Ich empfinde das Posting als "schöne Worte", aber absolut aussagelos.

Was ist denn sinnlos? 
Ist " so ein Verhalten nun wahrlich nicht" sinnvoll, weil 
der Fisch geschlachtet wurde,
oder weil auf den Zander womöglich gezielt geangelt wurde?

Ein verantwortungsbewußter Angler angelt in einer Zeit nicht in der Art, dass er damit fest rechen muss, einen laichträchtigen Fisch zu fangen.
Dann stellt sich die Frage, die hier diskutiert wird, erst gar nicht.

Gar gezielt auf Fische, von denen man annehmen muss, dass sie derzeit laichtträchtig sind, mit der Begründung zu angeln, diese doch zurückzusetzen, ist für mich nur noch verachtenswert!


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich kann dir genug Gewässerstrecken nennen, wo es keine Berufs-/Nebenerwerbsfischer gibt und wo sich auch der Kormoranbestand in Grenzen hält. Trotzdem lassen dort die Fänge nach und die Bestandsstrucktur ist gestört.
> Wer soll da sonst verantwortlich sein???



Ich fische viel im Oder-Spree Kanal und muß dir sagen das es dort Schwankungen gibt die sich keiner so richtig erklären kann.
War das eine Jahr ein gutes Zanderjahr sieht es im anderen schon wieder ganz anders aus. Und zumindest gibt es bei uns keine Fischer. Aber ich denke das da noch ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen aber frage mich jetzt nicht welche ich weiß es auch nicht. In der Oder wo ich auch angeln gehe sieht es dagegen ganz anders aus da gibt es leider genug Fischer die dort ihr Unwesen treiben.


----------



## bassking (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> *Wogenau angelst du am Main - in Köln?*
> 
> *Schön das Du das beurteilen kannst*... Dier meisten mir bekannten Leute, die am Main früher gut bis sehr gut Zander gefangen haben, können heute nicht mehr viele Fische vorweisen. Und wenn dann entweder kleine oder sehr große Fische, dazwischen scheinen ganze Jahrgänge zu fehlen. leider ist nicht mehr viel mit Zandern, besonders deswegen sollte mitden vorhandenen Exemplaren - besonders den Kapitalen - sehr gewissenhaft umgegangen werden.
> .
> ...


 
Jetzt mal schön geschmeidig, Herr Schleienstephan...Deinen Zynismus kannst Du in der Pfeife rauchen.

Meine Freundin hat jahrelang in Frankfurt gewohnt- *verstanden?*

Der Main ist sommertrüb und ist voll mit Futterfisch- beste Vorraussetzungen für Zander.
Das die Zwischengrößen fehlen, liegt am *Angeldruck*.

*Wenn Du Dich anpassen würdest und mal den Hintern hochkriegen würdest, würdest Du auch gut Zander fangen.*

Wenn Alle immer zu denselben Stellen rennen, ist eben Ebbe angesagt.

Also- bischen weniger arrogant bitte :g 

Bassking.


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich kann dir genug Gewässerstrecken nennen, wo es keine Berufs-/Nebenerwerbsfischer gibt und wo sich auch der Kormoranbestand in Grenzen hält. Trotzdem lassen dort die Fänge nach und die Bestandsstrucktur ist gestört.
> Wer soll da sonst verantwortlich sein???



@ Veit

mit sicherheit kein Beitragszahlender Angler,und da geb ich b&z_hunter recht.

Alle angler giften sich teils heftig an, aber niemand redet auch nur ansatzweise davon das wir alle in einem Boot sitzen und die Gewässer nicht zuletzt mit unseren Beiträgen davor bewahren das überhaupt nichts mehr beisst.(mit sicherheit auch der Fänger des Zanders)

Ich kann dir sagen was zumindest *ein *Grund ist weshalb es so schlecht aussieht.

Die Vereine haben keine Kohle mehr, die Gewässer werden teils zweckenfremdet verpachtet die Pacht steigt von Jahr zu Jahr in astronomische höhen, der Besatzt verteuert sich.

Die Politker tragen nicht allzuviel bei das Angeln salonfähig zu machen. hat ein Fischereischein früher nicht die Welt gekostet muss jetzt für Bürokratie ein halbes Vermögen hingelegt werden.....Mitgliederschwund= Beitragsschwund. Das sind echte Faktoren und nich das mal der eine oder andere mal einen Fisch mitnimmt. Sicher schwarze schafe gibts überall aber ich hoffe das ist die ausnahme. Da ich aber diesen Zanderfänger nicht kenne glaube ich zuallerst das er Beitragszahler ist bevor ich ihn Verurteile,auch wenn ich es persönlich auch sch**** finde die "Dicke" abzuschlagen.

Aber es gibt andere Gründe als die bösen Kochtopfangler glaub mir.#6


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Veit
> 
> Alle angler giften sich teils heftig an, aber niemand redet auch nur ansatzweise davon das wir alle in einem Boot sitzen und die Gewässer nicht zuletzt mit unseren Beiträgen davor bewahren das überhaupt nichts mehr beisst.(mit sicherheit auch der Fänger des Zanders)
> 
> Ich gebe dir 1000% RECHT die Anderen freuen sich doch bloß!!!#q


----------



## Schuschek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Veit
> 
> 
> Ich kann dir sagen was zumindest *ein *Grund ist weshalb es so schlecht aussieht.
> ...


 

Die Vereine haben Kohle. Wenn das geld knapp wird werden demzufolge die Beiträge erhöht. Wenn du finanzielle Rücklagen meinst, dann liegt es daran das es sich um einen Verein handel und dieser nach geltendem Recht keine Gewinne und Gelder am Jahresende mehr haben darf.
Desweiteren laufen die Pachtverträge im Regelfall bei uns 10jahre mit festgeschriebenen Pachtsätzen. die Hauptstrecken der Schifffahrtsführenden Flüsse werden vom Bundesland verpachtet und die Schifffahrsführenden Kanäle und Häfen sowie deren Nebenwässer von den zuständiegen WSÄ. Und die Seen vom Bundesland oder den Gemeinden. Extrem wenig von Privatbesitzern. Besonderer Verteuerungsfall ist der Pechauer See wo die Preisvorstellung extrem war und der Verein erst mal Neuverhandelt)  
Wie kommst du zu der Annahme das die Pacht von Jahr zu Jahr ins Astronomische steigt?


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Die Vereine haben Kohle. Wenn das geld knapp wird werden demzufolge die Beiträge erhöht. Wenn du finanzielle Rücklagen meinst, dann liegt es daran das es sich um einen Verein handel und dieser nach geltendem Recht keine Gewinne und Gelder am Jahresende mehr haben darf.
> Desweiteren laufen die Pachtverträge im Regelfall bei uns 10jahre mit festgeschriebenen Pachtsätzen. die Hauptstrecken der Schifffahrtsführenden Flüsse werden vom Bundesland verpachtet und die Schifffahrsführenden Kanäle und Häfen sowie deren Nebenwässer von den zuständiegen WSÄ. Und die Seen vom Bundesland oder den Gemeinden. Extrem wenig von Privatbesitzern. Besonderer Verteuerungsfall ist der Pechauer See wo die Preisvorstellung extrem war und der Verein erst mal Neuverhandelt)
> Wie kommst du zu der Annahme das die Pacht von Jahr zu Jahr ins Astronomische steigt?



Gut von Jahr zu Jahr war gemeint das auch Pachtvertäge auslaufen, und die anschlusspacht teilweise nicht mehr aufgebracht werden kann. Und das gewässer die jahrelang gepachtet wurden plötzlich nun nicht mehr zur verfügung stehen. Schreib mir ne PN und komm vorbei dann kann ich es dir anhand unseres Vereins verdeutlichen. Und dieser steht für viele Vereine.

Das es nicht bei allen Vereinen so ist ist klar.

Aber und da berufe ich mich auf unseren Kassenwart die Vereine haben definitv nicht das Geld mehr über wie früher.

Einfach den Beitrag erhöhen ist nicht so einfach, glaub mir das in Zeiten von Hartz 4. (was auch irgentwo ein Faktor ist)

PS: das Beispiel von dir mit denPechauer See ist so ein von mir gewähltes Beispiel. das muss du dann aufs ganze Land umlegen.
Denn solche "dinger" gibts zur genüge leider


----------



## Mozzer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, wie so vieles eben
> 
> Ich empfinde das Posting als "schöne Worte", aber absolut aussagelos.
> 
> ...


 

Weißt du was in anderen Foren als Schwallhallinsall bezeichnet wird? |rolleyes 

Vielleicht solltest du mein Posting noch mal lesen. Es ist eindeutig worauf ich mich beziehe. Ob nun gezielt oder per Zufall oder mit dem Kescher gefangen oder mit der Hand ist doch sowas von LATTE. Er hat ihn entnommen, und post mit einem Fisch voll Laich. Das ist doch das eigentlich Unglaubliche.

Ein paar Seiten vorher war von jemandem ein anderes Beispiel genannt worden. Ein Jäger im Jagdladen mit einem geschossenen kapitalen Reh. Offensichtlich mit Kitz im Bauch. Würde das Foto samt Schützen mit "Kapitales Reh, 600 kg schwer, dick und prall weil trächtig" in der Szene Schlagzeilen machen? Doch wohl eher nicht. Auch hier unerheblich ob eigentlich auf ein Schwein geschossen und zufällig das Reh erlegt wurde oder ganz gezielt oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Mozzer schrieb:


> Würde das Foto samt Schützen mit "Kapitales Reh, 600 kg schwer, dick und prall weil trächtig" in der Szene Schlagzeilen machen? Doch wohl eher nicht.



Weiss jetzt den zusammenhang nicht, aber ich denke das würde gewaltig in der Szene (Jäger) Negative Schlagzeilen machen


----------



## Schuschek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

mir Hartz 4 hast du einen sehr guten Punkt aufgeworfen. Meiner Meihnung nach bezahlen diese weniger Beitrag, was den Vereinen wieder fehlt. Bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt macht es beim DAV der Hauptverband mit Sitz in Halle. Es gibt natürlich kleinere Vereine (Ortsgruppen) die versuchen ihre eigenen Gewässerabschnitte zu bekommen, wie zum Beispiel die Elbe von Saalemündung bis km 305. Natürlich sind diese dann teurer als wenn alles zusammen gepachtet wird. Dieser Bereich wird nicht in den Gewässerfond übertragen weil er allein genutzt werden soll. Da es dort natürlich weniger Mitglieder gibt ist der finanzielle Pro Kopf-Anteil wesendlich höher.


----------



## Schuschek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Mal was zu den Vergleichen mit tragenden Rehen oder wie zum Anfang mit der Frau. Es handelt sich um Rogen!!! Dann müsste man um solche Vergleiche anzustellen das Reh ohne Kitz ins Spiel bringen. Weil das Reh ja auch Eierstöcke hat und der Zander Eier. Beide brauchen um sich fortzupflanzen ein Männchen. Was auch der Zanderdame noch fehlte.

ich finde es auch sehr verwerflich den Zander wenn er unverletzt war abzuschlagen. Aber bitte keine Vergleiche mit Leben im Mutterbauch, es passt einfach nicht.


----------



## raubfischwunder (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Meine Meinung zu dieser Aktion,
der  Fisch hätte es verdient in "Ehre" alt werden zu können ja zu müssen-
aber wie sooft in Deutschland gestattet ja das Gesetz dazu ja vielmehr verplichtet einen dazu so schöne Tiere einfach abzustechen 
darüber sollte man sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen- natürlich nehme ich auch Fische mit zum Verzehr- aber bei ganz ganz vielen Fischen gilt folgende Devise
to catch and to release.
Nicht umsonst werden in unseren Nachbarländern so viele gute Fische gelandet-
und haben auch ne echte Chance sich weiter fortzupflanzen
Im übrigen  falls das Tier jetzt irgendwo in der guten Stube stehen sollte und verstaubt-
nicht dranzu denken
Leute habt Achtung bzw. Hochachtung vor der Kreatur-(die meisten hier im Forum tun dass davon gehe ich aus)
im übrigen muss sich denn jeder Angler (Hobbyangler... ) immer 
gleich so schön in Szene setzen- schau mal meiner ist... aber


einige cm größer- und vor allem auch dicker- und überhaupt..
Mann dann kommen wir doch gleich der Zeitschrift Blinker und CO gleich - die nennen das dann Hitparade alleine schon die Bezeichnung!
Klar will jeder den Fisch seines "Lebens " fangen- soll er auch soll sich auch darüber freuen- aber bedenkt immer wir haben es hier mit Fischen zu tun , die sich auch weiter vermehren sollen.
Übrigens habe ich in einem Beitrag gelesen- der Zander sei ähnlich wie die Regenbogenforelle kein einheimischer Fisch- stimmt-
aber beide haben auch ein Recht auf Leben (gerade in der Laichzeit...)
so- dass musste ich einfach mal loswerden-
Bin schon gespannt auf die vielen vielen Kommentare
petri heil
-


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Nachdem jetzt etwas Ruhe in den Thread kommt könnte man ja mal was ausprobieren.

Jeder der zu diesem Thema was zu sagen hat kann seine Sichtweise stichpunktartig darlegen.

zur Frage die da lautet: *Was ist eure Meinungen darüber das (wie es scheint) nur noch wenige Fische gefangen werden ?
*
antworten *könnten* dann so aussehen

- Kochtopfangler (kein Seitenhieb an die KA, bin auch Fischesser)
- Schwarzangler
- Umweltverschmutzung
- Geldmangel der Vereine
- Behördenwillkür
usw...

wäre sicher Interessanter als sich gegenseitig Wörter im Mund zu verdrehen und alles und jeden im Vorfeld schlecht zureden.
So könnte man die eigentliche Wurzel des Übels anpacken.

Rasterfahandung sozusagen:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Mei, mei, mei.......

Diskutieren is ja gut und schön. Ich hab auch gar nix gegen andere Meinungen. Ich hab nur was gegen Intoleranz. Und noch mehr gegen Fanatismus.
Wenn hier jemand trächtige Rehe oder gar schwangere Frauen mit einem laichbereiten Fisch auf eine Stufe stellt, dann ist das Fanatismus in höchster Perfektion .
Leute, denkt mal nach ob Ihr wirklich ernst meint, was ihr da schreibt. Denkt das mal zuende. 
Ich weiß ganz sicher, das dies nicht Euer Ernst ist. Nur jemand, der bar jeglichen Verstandes ist, kann solche Vergleiche wirklich ernst meinen. Und ein solcher wäre nicht im Stande, einen PC zu bedienen. Ihr könnt letzteres, also ist es nicht Euer Ernst.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt etwas Ruhe in den Thread kommt könnte man ja mal was ausprobieren.
> 
> Jeder der zu diesem Thema was zu sagen hat kann seine Sichtweise stichpunktartig darlegen.
> 
> ...


 
Ruhe ist gut 

Zunächst mal kann ich nicht generell behaupten, heute schlechter zu fangen als früher. In manchen Gewässern ja, in anderen Nein. Die Gründe sind vielschichtig und sicher von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Für solch eine " Rasterfahndung " muß man sich daher auf jedes einzelne Gewässer beziehen. Ja sogar auf jede Fischart. 

Ralf


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ruhe ist gut
> 
> * Zunächst mal kann ich nicht generell behaupten, heute schlechter zu fangen als früher.* In manchen Gewässern ja, in anderen Nein. Die Gründe sind vielschichtig und sicher von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Für solch eine " Rasterfahndung " muß man sich daher auf jedes einzelne Gewässer beziehen. Ja sogar auf jede Fischart.
> 
> Ralf



Du triffts den Nagel auf den Kopf, :vik: aber einige sind wohl nur darauf aus einfach nur zu stänkern und sich gegenseitig anzugiften *ohne* sich über die wahren Hintergründe gedanken zu machen.

Es werden behauptungen eingworfen die teils weiter von der Realität entfernt sind als die Erde vom pluto.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand trächtige Rehe oder gar schwangere Frauen mit einem laichbereiten Fisch auf eine Stufe stellt, dann ist das Fanatismus in höchster Perfektion .
> Ralf


 
Ach Ralf .. als ich das viele Postings vorher schon mal aufgegriffen habe (meine Antwort auf die "schwangere Massenmörderin") wurde ich belehrt, das ich das Beispiel mit einem Vergleich verwechsle und das schlechter Stil sei ... also pass auf, dass man dich nicht auch diesbezüglich belehrt |supergri 
.... es sind doch nur BEISPIELE ... :q :q 

Nein Nein ..kein Fanatismus, sind einfach nur Missionarische Predigten (das ist was anderes, das ist moralischer und ethischer Vertretungsanspruch und Verbreitungsanspruch)


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Wenn hier jemand trächtige Rehe oder gar schwangere Frauen mit einem laichbereiten Fisch auf eine Stufe stellt, dann ist das Fanatismus in höchster Perfektion .



Gut dass das keiner getan hat.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

also den Unterschied  
zw.einem Reh & einer Zanderdame 
mußt du mir mal versuchen zu erklären...







außer im Fleischgeschmack...!?!?

Grüsse aus Indien


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> also den Unterschied
> zw.einem Reh & einer Zanderdame
> mußt du mir mal versuchen zu erklären...
> 
> ...


 

Biologisch oder Ethisch/Moralisch ?


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Das Reh ist niedlicher.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das Reh ist niedlicher.


 
Norbert, der war gut |rolleyes ..

aber wollen wir wieder erntshaft werden  
...

rein biologisch  gesehen bezüglich der *Klasse der Wirbeltiere* :

Ein *Reh* ist ein *Säugetier*. 
Ein trächtiges Reh trägt ein Lebewesen.

Ein *Fisch* ist ein *Fisch*.
Ein Fisch trägt Laich.

Fischeier gelten als Lebensmittel.
#h


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ein *Fisch* ist ein *Fisch*.
> Ein Fisch trägt Laich.
> 
> Fischeier gelten als Lebensmittel.
> #h



An die Ruten und auf die laichreifen Fische.tärä...Fisch wegschmeissen und Rogen in die Pfanne yieppieaye :vik:

War Spass nich so eng sehen.


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das Reh ist niedlicher.



Und was ist mit Nemo??? :q


----------



## uga (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

lecker


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,

ich finde solche Diskussionen witzig |rolleyes 

Viele derjenigen, die sich hier über das Abschlagen des großen Zanders kurz vor der Laichzeit aufregen, hätten genau diesen Zander nach der Schonzeit und mit ein paar Kilo weniger auf den Gräten sicher selbst abgeschlagen. Oder?! Mal ehrlich, Jungs!

Aber ist das denn besser? Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auf's gleiche raus, denn dieser Fisch wird nicht mehr für Nachkommen sorgen. Punkt! Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, wie "reif" der Laich im Fisch zum Zeitpunkt des Abschlagens ist.

Klar, wenn der Fisch voller Laich ist, ist die Schandtat ja offensichtlich und sowie einer mit meckern anfängt, stimmen alle anderen natürlich munter mit ein. Ist ja auch einfacher, als mal etwas tiefgründiger über die Thematik (Abschlagen großer Fische) nachzudenken |kopfkrat 

Viel Spaß noch, Matthias


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Allso mal ehrlich was hier so für vergleiche kommen sind sagen wir mal eigenartig. Ich dachte immer ein Fisch ist ein Fisch ich wußte bis Dato nicht das sich die Schwangerschaft einer Frau(MENSCH) mit der Leichgefüllten Zanderdame (FISCH) und deren Geburt halt jetzt gehe ich zu weit ODER ?

Kommt fast euch mal an den Kopf das ist KRANK sehr KRANK.
Für mich ist ein Fisch ein Fisch und nicht Personifizierbar.#q :c #d


----------



## Silverstar (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Schade um den fisch! egal wie groß der Fisch, würde niemals auf die Idee kommen und mich damit Präsentieren, und noch sogar stolz auf mich sein. ist einfach nur Traurig.

Alle "Kapitalen" durften bei mir immer wieder Baden gehen......


----------



## Schuschek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Schade um den fisch! egal wie groß der Fisch, würde niemals auf die Idee kommen und mich damit Präsentieren, und noch sogar stolz auf mich sein. ist einfach nur Traurig.


 

Komisch das Du sowas schreibst. Lies mal!
Hier 
Von wegen keine Fotos. Du knüppelst an Zandern doch auch alles was Maß hat ab. Tuh mal nicht so scheinheilig


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Komisch das Du sowas schreibst. Lies mal!
> Hier
> Von wegen keine Fotos. Du knüppelst an Zandern doch auch alles was Maß hat ab. Tuh mal nicht so scheinheilig



|good:


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Veit
> 
> mit sicherheit kein Beitragszahlender Angler,und da geb ich b&z_hunter recht.
> 
> ...



Ja da gebe ich dir recht, das ist tatsächlich ein triftiger Grund, wenns auch das was du sagst mit den Tatsachen nicht ganz übereinstimmt, aber es läuft letztlich aufs gleiche hinaus. Die Vereine haben nicht weniger Geld als früher, da ja die Beiträge auch von Zeit zu Zeit angehoben werden und die Mitgliederzahl in etwa konstant bleibt. Über die Preisentwicklung bei Gewässerpachten kann ich nichts sagen, da mir dazu die Informationen fehlen. ABER die Preise für Besatzfisch sind in den letzten Jahren massiv gestiegen. Der Preisanstieg bei Besatzfisch steht auch in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Preisanstieg der Beiträge. Folge: Es wird weniger besetzt. Dafür werden Angeltechniken ständig verbessert und man kann beispielsweise heute auf bestimmte Fische viel besser und gezielter angeln als früher. Gerade Zander sind da ein Paradebeispiel. Folge: Ein Kochtopfangler, der auch ein bisschen was drauf hat, bekommt die Chance auch das letzte bisschen Fisch was noch da ist rauszuholen. Eine Entwicklung bei der ein böses Ende vorprogrammiert ist. Und da schließt sich der Teufelskreis dann.

Ich wills dir an nem praktischen Beispiel klarmachen: Letztes Jahr wurden in meinem Gewässer 200 dreisömmrige Zander besetzt. Ich selbst habe in diesem Gewässer knappe 80 Stück gefangen. Natürlich nicht alles die Besatzzander, bei meinen Fängen war ja auch der eine oder andere größere dabei. Theoretisch gesehen hätte ich fast jeden dieser 80 Zander mitnehmen können, denn fast alle waren maßig und die Tagesfänge lagen auch immer im Rahmen des Fanglimits. Nicht auszudenken, was wäre wenn ich das wirklich gemacht hätte, denn zwar zähle ich mich ohne jetzt angeben zu wollen zu den erfolgreichsten Zanderanglern an diesem Gewässer, aber ich bin ja logischerweise nicht der einzige der dort Zander fängt, bedenkt man dass es ca. 2000 Vereinsmitglieder gibt + diverse Gastangler. Natürlich haben viele dieser Personen keinen einzigen Zander gefangen, trotzdem sind die 200 besetzten Zander sogesehen nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.

Aber wiegesagt ich kenne auch die Preise für Besatzfisch und dem Verein kann man keinen Vorwurf machen, denn er muss neben meinem "Hausgewässer" auch noch über 10 weitere Gewässer besetzen. 

Was kann die Lösung sein? - Nicht mehr auf Zander angeln gehen, wohl kaum. 
Stattdessen ganz einfach behutsam mit dem Fischbestand umgehen. Das bedeutet für mich kein totales C&R, davon halte ich garnichts sondern maßvoll und selektiv entnehmen, denn auch ich esse hin und wieder gerne mal einen selbstgeangelten Fisch. Und das möchte ich auch in Zukunft noch mit gutem Gewissen tun können, anstatt mir vorwerfen zu müssen den letzten Zander abgeschlagen zu haben. Einen laichschweren Großzander abzuschlagen kann aber nicht unter selektiv entnehmen fallen.


----------



## hotte50 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Komisch das Du sowas schreibst. Lies mal!
> Hier
> Von wegen keine Fotos. Du knüppelst an Zandern doch auch alles was Maß hat ab. Tuh mal nicht so scheinheilig



genau das ist die Scheinheiligkeit, von der hier einige wenige Poster geschrieben haben und die sicher auf leider viel zu viele zutreffen mag.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hab noch eine Variante die noch nicht durchdiskutiert wurde:
a) Zander weiblich voll mit Laich
b) Rückgratverkrümmung 
b.1.) Reiherschaden?
b.2.) Turbinenschaden?
b.3.) *Genetischer Schaden!* der weitervererbt wird
Was wenn b.3.1) zutrifft.
Hat dann der Fänger selektiv eingegriffen?


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Die Wirbelsäulenkrümmung kann meiner Meinung nach nicht als Begründung für die Entnahme herhalten, egal woher sie stammt. Schau dir den Fisch mal an! Der ist nicht umsonst so groß und schwer geworden. So ein Tier gibt unter Garantie gutes genetisches Matarial weiter.


----------



## wilfried (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Eine sehr interessante Diskussion und viele sachliche Beiträge, insbesondere von Veit, mit denen ich mich sehr gut identifizieren kann. 

Bevor ich mich in einigen Foren angemeldet habe, stand ich auf dem Standpunkt, der größere Fisch muß raus, damit die Kleineren nachwachsen können, das hat sich nun relativiert. 

Ich muß auch erwähnen, als ich letztes Jahr ende Mai einen guten maßigen Hecht gefangen habe und beim Ausnehmen feststellte, daß er noch voller Laich war, da hätte ich ihn am liebsten zugenäht, wiederbelebt und zurückgesetzt, so etwas wird mir dieses Jahr nicht mehr passieren.#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Schade um den fisch! egal wie groß der Fisch, würde niemals auf die Idee kommen und mich damit Präsentieren, und noch sogar stolz auf mich sein. ist einfach nur Traurig.
> 
> Alle "Kapitalen" durften bei mir immer wieder Baden gehen......


 
|engel: |engel: |asmil: 


Silverstar schrieb:


> Hey leute wollte euch mal einen kleinen Bericht zu dieser Woche schreiben, war auf zander und die bissen wie verrückt :q
> 
> Also ich war am Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag und Heute (Samstag) los, ergebniss: 8 Stk. davon einer zu klein (30cm) und einer hat mein Persöhnliches Mindest maß (50cm) nicht erreicht.​Mittwoch:​habe da meinen Größten dieses Jahr gefangen: 71cm 3,0KG und einen 55er und einer zu klein (30cm)​http://img72.*ih.us/img72/2872/imag00945cr.jpg​Donnerstag:​Wetter siehe oben: leider nur ein 55er​Freitag:​ganz kurios: wind hat nachgelassen, zweiter wurf und schon saß einer, rute krumm wie sonst was kurz vom kescher verloren, war garantiert kein kleiner #6​dritter wurf: der sitzt war ein 47er der war für mich zu klein. und nach dem 500sten wurf saß auch der 57cm Zander.​hab an dem Tag drei Stk. vor dem Kescher verloren.​Samstag:​War nur 45min da, und konnte meine sachen wieder packen!​erstmal eine rute auf Köfi (Goldener Karpfenhaken 1/0 mit zwei kleinen brassen 4cm) raus (aller erster Versuch, niemals auf zander verucht) und nebenbei mit Gummi, naja wie soll ich es sagen auf gummi gings ersmal schneller 1:0 für Gummi, es kam ein 58er.​in der zwischenzeit bemerkte ich das sich mein Bissanzeiger langsam in 5cm schritten nach oben bewegte erst langsam und dann im ruck, also Bissanzeiger ab und schnurgeben. nach zwei bis drei metern schnur zog der fisch ab. ANHIEB und der Zander fiel auf meine kleinen Brassen rein. ich konnte einen 65er landen, dies war mein erster auf Köfi. :q :q :q​Die zander bissen am anfang sehr schlecht, nur zupfer zum ende der woche wurde es besser....​


 
*War ja eine schöne Strecke #6 |schild-g *
*... soviele Fische auf einmal entnommen #6 und *
*das SCHÖNE FOTO* #6:vik:

........ |peinlich


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Komisch das Du sowas schreibst. Lies mal!
> Hier
> Von wegen keine Fotos. Du knüppelst an Zandern doch auch alles was Maß hat ab. Tuh mal nicht so scheinheilig



hehe als ich Silverstar seinen Beitrag gelesen habe habe ich mich schon gewundert das so so nach Weihrauch riecht

@ Veit 

Im grossen und ganzen stimme ich mit Dir überein. #6


----------



## noose (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Bei den weissen Gummihandschuhen fällt mir was ein .... war da nicht letzen August was?  Herr Schi**er |kopfkrat|supergri
vom anderen Rekordzander Thread?


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ all: Muss den Silverstar mal ein bisschen in Schutz nehmen.
Er hat gesagt, dass er große Zander zurücksetzt und nicht mit dem laichreifen Mainzander posieren würde. 
Auf dem Foto sind zwei maßige Zander in mittlerer Größe zu sehen, die er Ende Juni mitgenommen hat. Ich finde sooo groß ist der Konflik mit dem Posting was er in diesem Thread verfasst hat nicht.
Doch selbst wenn er damals alles maßige mitgenommen hat. -Vielleicht hat er seine Meinung mittlerweile geändert, man weiß es ja nicht. 
Ich selbst gebe, ohne dass mich hier jemand anderes bloß gestellt hat, offen zu dass ich als ich mit gezieltem Zanderangeln begonnen habe mal ein schwarzes Zandermännchen abgeschlagen habe, dass ich garantiert nur gefangen habe, weil es Brutpflege getrieben hat. Der Fang war zwar außerhalb der Schonzeit aber ich habe den Fisch kurz zuvor noch beim Laichen beobachtet. Heute schäme ich mich total für mein damaliges Verhalten, aber ich kann es nicht ungeschehen machen. Da war die Gier halt größer als der Verstand, es ist mir echt peinlich. Aber ich kann auch mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich soetwas heute garantiert nicht mehr machen würde. Und ich finde das zählt! Anstatt bei sowas nachtragend zu sein, sollte man sich lieber freuen, wenn jemand (egal ob Silverstar, ich oder irgendwer anders) seine Einstellung geändert hat, denn Fehler hat jeder Mal gemacht. Schlimm sind hingegen alle Uneinsichtigen.


----------



## Mozzer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst sinnvoll mit moralisch vertretbar. Für Dich ist es moralisch nicht vertretbar, für mich auch nicht und für einge andere hier ebenfalls nicht. Für den Fänger war es vertretbar, sonst hätte er es nicht getan.
> Ist aber unsere Meinung so derartig richtig, dass es reicht den Fänger zu verurteilen ?
> 
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

nenn es moralisch oder sinnvoll. Ich denke, es läuft auf das Selbe hinaus. In einem Forum geht es ja um Meinungsaustausch und genau das machen wir hier. Und ja, ich finde es reicht dafür. Absolut. 

:m

:handreich:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



bassking schrieb:


> Jetzt mal schön geschmeidig, Herr Schleienstephan...Deinen Zynismus kannst Du in der Pfeife rauchen.
> 
> Meine Freundin hat jahrelang in Frankfurt gewohnt- *verstanden?*
> 
> ...



Ich vergaß - Du bist ja der alles wissende Bassking! #6

Bekommt man ja immer wieder in diesem wie auch anderen Foren vorgeführt, und ich sollte mich genau wie all die anderen ahnungslosen Idioten hier vor Dir verneigen...#c

Sorry, aber Deine Postings sind grundsätzlich von sehr starkem Selbstbewußtsein geprägt. Du hast hier ja schon so ziemlich jedem erzählt das er keine Ahnung hat, sobald die Meinung von Deiner eigenen abweicht.

Haben wir nicht bei angeln.de schon genug peinlichkeiten von Dir gelesen?

Bitte verschone mich mit Deinem "Wissen", Danke!:m

Früher war der Zanderbestand am Main sehr gut, keine Frage. Habe ich auch nie anders geschrieben.

Aber jetzt leider nicht mehr, zumindest hier in der Gegend ist der Fischbestand deutlich rückläufig, besonders Zander, aber auch Brassen, Barben usw.#c

Wenn man z.B. Flussaufwärts Richtung Miltenberg fährt ist der Bestand deutlich besser, kenne viele die inzwischen eher dort hinfahren als hier zu angeln...

Vermutlich sind Deine früheren Erfahrungen besser als das was andere heute hier erleben, aber das liegt an Diner Erfahrung und Überlegenheit, die ich hiermit anerkenne! :vik:

Ich denke jeder der schon Beiträge von Dir gelesen hat weiss diese einzuordnen...|wavey:

Zum Thema:

Der Konsens scheint klar, die wenigsten finden das Handeln des Fängers gut. Eventuell sollten wir dann auch konsequent sein und das Fische auf Zander jetzt schon einstellen, ich habe heute mittag mein Zandergeschirr eingemottet und erst mal im Shop Maden geholt, werde wohl mal Stippen gehen...

Also mein Apell: Dann packt die Jigausrüstung in den Keller, nach der Schonzeit ist noch genug Zeit um ohne schlechtes Gewissen Zander fangen zu können! #h

CU SS


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Eventuell sollten wir dann auch konsequent sein und das Fische auf Zander jetzt schon einstellen, ich habe heute mittag mein Zandergeschirr eingemottet und erst mal im Shop Maden geholt, werde wohl mal Stippen gehen...


Dann aber schnell, die werden sicherlich in den kommenden Wochen auch anfangen zu Laichen!
Ach, wie war das jetzt noch... kurz vor der Schonzeit ham die schon Laich im Bauch? Dann sollte man die nicht beangeln?!? |rolleyes 
Oder hat der Zander jetzt nen anderen ethischen Stellenwert als ne Brasse? |kopfkrat  

Sorry für den Sarkasmus - war nicht gegen Dich persönlich! Ich konnt´mir hier aber auch nicht mehr verkneifen.


----------



## mad (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

laßt doch mal den armen zander in ruhe.#6 

leif hat hier noch eine rekordfisch und der hat es nur zu 3 seiten geschafft.|wavey: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94254


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Mozzer schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> nenn es moralisch oder sinnvoll. Ich denke, es läuft auf das Selbe hinaus. In einem Forum geht es ja um Meinungsaustausch und genau das machen wir hier. Und ja, ich finde es reicht dafür. Absolut.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Mozzer,

handreichung dankend angenommen. :m War aber im Grunde nicht nötig, denn wir ham uns ja nix schlimmes angetan |supergri 

Na und ich meine trotzdem es gibt einen klaren Unterschied zwischen sinnvoll und moralisch vertretbar. Natürlich kann beides prima miteinander einhegehen, muß es aber nicht unbedingt. 
Bei diesem Zander hier ist ein abschlagen vor dem ablaichen genauso sinnvoll oder sinnlos wie wenn er einige Monate zuvor gefangen worden wäre. Das Resultat ist, er kann nicht mehr ablaichen. Nur das zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt der Laich noch nicht so weit ausgebildet gewesen wäre. Das betrifft übrigens alle hier im Forum geposteten Fänge großer und nun toter Zander und Hechte und, und, und....
Also von der Sinnhaftigkeit kein Unterschied.
Moralisch gesehen, empfinden viele diese Tat aber als verwerflich. Eben weil der Laich so weit ausgebildet ist. Das arme Tier ist hocheischwanger. Moral ist aber in sehr vielen Fällen subjektiver Natur. Und meine eigenen Moralvorstellungen sind halt wesentlich höher angesiedelt als bei Angler A und gleichzeitig viel niedriger als bei Angler Z. Dazwischen gibts noch alle von B bis Y, jeder mit seiner eigenen Moralnuance. Wer hat denn nun Recht ?

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich wills dir an nem praktischen Beispiel klarmachen: Letztes Jahr wurden in meinem Gewässer 200 dreisömmrige Zander besetzt. Ich selbst habe in diesem Gewässer knappe 80 Stück gefangen. Natürlich nicht alles die Besatzzander, bei meinen Fängen war ja auch der eine oder andere größere dabei. Theoretisch gesehen hätte ich fast jeden dieser 80 Zander mitnehmen können, denn fast alle waren maßig und die Tagesfänge lagen auch immer im Rahmen des Fanglimits. Nicht auszudenken, was wäre wenn ich das wirklich gemacht hätte, denn zwar zähle ich mich ohne jetzt angeben zu wollen zu den erfolgreichsten Zanderanglern an diesem Gewässer, aber ich bin ja logischerweise nicht der einzige der dort Zander fängt, bedenkt man dass es ca. 2000 Vereinsmitglieder gibt + diverse Gastangler. Natürlich haben viele dieser Personen keinen einzigen Zander gefangen, trotzdem sind die 200 besetzten Zander sogesehen nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
> 
> Aber wiegesagt ich kenne auch die Preise für Besatzfisch und dem Verein kann man keinen Vorwurf machen, denn er muss neben meinem "Hausgewässer" auch noch über 10 weitere Gewässer besetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Veit,

wir kennen uns zwar nicht persönlich, aber ich hab schon genug von Dir gesehen und gelesen das Dir mein Respekt als Angler sicher sein kann. Auch was das Entnehmen, bzw. freilassen angeht, liegen wir auf der gleichen Schiene. 
Hier in diesem Threat jedoch kann ich mich nicht mit Deiner Argumentation anfreunden. Hier schon rein mathematisch nicht.
Dein Verein hat 2000 Mitglieder, die Gastangler einmal außen vorgelassen. Nehmen wir an, die Hälfte davon fängt niemals einen Zander, bleiben noch schlappe tausend. Nun kann man ja keinem Angler einen Vorwurf machen, wenn er einmal im Jahr einen Zander entnimmt. Macht summa sumarum 1000 Zander pro Jahr. Besetzt werden 200. Fehlen noch 800. Diese müssten demnach aus natürlicher Reproduktion nachwachsen. Nachwachsen heißt in diesem Fall bis sie mindestens einmal abgelaicht haben. Nun weiß ich ja nicht, wie groß Euer Gewässer ist, und wie hoch die Reproduktionsrate. Ist sie sehr niedrig, bringen die 200 Setzlinge nullkommagarnix. Ist sie dagenen ausreichend, sind die 200 auch nur ein Tropfen im Ozean. Du schreibst, die Fänge werden schlechter. OK. Dann schreibst Du, das Du 80 Zander im Jahr gefangen hast, und das glaube ich Dir. Das sind etwas weniger als 7 pro Monat. Das ist doch nun wirklich keine schlechte Bilanz und hört sich wirklich nicht nach einem zu geringen Zanderbestand ( ökologisch gesehen ) an. 

Ralf


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ Ralle24: Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass der Bestand schlecht ist, aber im Vergleich zu vor einigen Jahren hat es deutlich nachgelassen. Damals hat so gut wie jeder, der es auf Zander versucht hat auch Erfolg gehabt und es wurde auch maßlos entnommen. Die Fangerfolge von damals sind mit den heutigen nicht zu vergleichen. Meine 80 Zander relativieren sich auch, wenn man die Zeit sieht, die ich dafür geangelt habe, das war nämlich (außerhalb der Schonzeit natürlich) fast jeden Tag. Ich kann gut damit leben, wenn ich mal nix fange, auch wenn ich zwei, drei Mal hintereinander nichts fange, finde es aber traurig zu hören was vor ein paar Jahren mal los war und wie es heute ist. Und ich habe ehrlichgesagt ein bisschen Angst, dass sich der negative Trend fortsetzt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ Veit

Nun das relativiert Deine Aussagen, bzw. machen sie nachvollziehbarer. Aber ob immer die Angler Schuld haben ?
Schau als Beispiel zum Rhein. Vor 20 Jahren konnte man dort Zander auf Ansage fangen, jedenfalls fast. Und heute ?? 
Nun sind auch am Rhein die Angler zahlreicher geworden, vor allem die, die jeden Fisch mitnehmen. Aber ich zweifle ernsthaft, dass Angler alleine den Bestand einer Art in einem so immens großen Gewässer nachhaltig beeinflussen können. Da spielen sicher andere Faktoren eine gewichtigere Rolle.
Aber nochmal, hier regt man sich auf, weil der Fisch voll Laich war. Einige Monate früher hätten die meisten einfach Petri Heil gewünscht. Diese verschrobene Moral find ich nicht korrekt. 

Ralf


----------



## Deep Sea (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dennoch bleibt es biologisch gesehen vollkommen unerheblich, zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich einen Fisch abschlage. Danach wird er sich nicht mehr fortpflanzen.
> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen ????
> 
> Ralf



Hier gibt es einen Denkfehler, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken|kopfkrat 

Beispiel: Angenommen, es gäbe in diesem Fluß nur noch zwei Zander, nämlich besagten laichreifen Rogner und einen Milchner....und Du meinst, es hätte auch dann  keinen Einfluß auf den Bestand, *wann* der Rogner abgeschlagen wird???


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Deep Sea schrieb:


> Hier gibt es einen Denkfehler, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken|kopfkrat
> 
> Beispiel: Angenommen, es gäbe in diesem Fluß nur noch zwei Zander, nämlich besagten laichreifen Rogner und einen Milchner....und Du meinst, es hätte auch dann keinen Einfluß auf den Bestand, *wann* der Rogner abgeschlagen wird???


 

Ganz richtig, ein kleiner Denkfehler. Aber nicht bei mir.  Ob man ihn im Juli abschlägt oder im darauf folgenden Januar macht für die Vermehrung absolut keinen Unterschied. Er würde ja dazwischen nicht ablaichen. 
Es ist eine andere Frage, ob man ihn überhaupt abschlagen sollte. Diese kann sich aber jeder nur - im Rahmen der Legalität - für sich selbst be- und verantworten. 

Ralf


----------



## b&z_hunter (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Tach !
Beim nochmaligem durchlesen der einzelnen Beiträge ist mir aufgefallen das sich doch sehr viele von Euch mit Fischen im Arm haben ablichten lassen. Ich mache auch ein Foto von Fischen die meiner Meinung nach sehenswert sind, allerdings rege ich mich auch nicht auf.

Ist schon alles sehr komisch, weil es sind auch komischer weise die jenigen die sich am meisten dagegen verwehren.;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Nochmal eine andere Überlegung zu dem Tun dieses Zanderfängers:

Ist es überhaupt mal jemandem in den Sinn gekommen, wie es dazu  ganz leicht kommt? Ich weiß nicht, ob jeder schon die Erfahrung gemacht hat, was der Fang eines extrem großen Fisches bedeutet. Das ist in extremer Kampf, auf Biegen und Brechen, unter Aufbietung allen Könnens und oft aller Reserven, nichts anderes. :g
Ich sage: pures Adrenalin, volles Dope pur! :vik: 

Und: es dauert erfahrungsgemäß, und biochemisch medizinisch begründbar 48 Stunden mit dem Abbau.

D.h. für mich auch, um mal ein Argument für die Entschuldigung des Fängers zu bringen: Wenn jemand mit einem sehr kapitalen Fisch gedrillt und gekämpft hat, ist er eigentlich ziemlich sicher "high" danach. Ich billige ihm darauf hin schon eine gewisse Unzurechnungsfähigkeit im Hinblick auf den Fangrausch zu, und finde das ganz normal und in Ordnung! #6

Wir alle (incl. mich selber eingeschlossen) können uns als Grüne-Tisch Besserwisser darüber das Maul zerreissen, aber das bringt in dem Fall eh nichts mehr.
Der Fänger selber kann erst *später* darüber nachdenken, für sich selber den ganz schmalen Grad in dieser Grauzone zwischen Recht und Gerechtigkeit zu finden, neu definieren oder wie auch immer, was richtig und was falsch ist. Dafür im Schnellschuß ihn zu verdammen ist nicht richtig. #d 

Die Diskussionen um das für und wieder sind dagegen fruchtbar #6, selbst in die "unselige" emotionsgeladene Globalthematik C&R Diskussion sind wieder ein paar neue Aspekte gekommen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Diskussionen um das für und wieder sind dagegen fruchtbar ...




...manchmal aber auch furchtbar! :q


----------



## aal-andy (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> Hallo! Also mich würde schon mal interessieren warum du so fischen gehst?Kann ja eigentlich nur noch der Verzehr im Vordergrund stehen denn den Rest verurteilst du ja oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch.


 
Du siehst falsch, dass ich andere verurteile, erstes stimmt allerdings. Ich lasse mich nur nicht wegen meiner Angeleinstellung mehr oder weniger als Mensch 2. Klasse betiteln und entschuldige mich nicht für ein Foto, wenn ich den Fisch abschlagen musste oder wollte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich kann doch nicht ans Wasser gehen ausschließlich in der Hoffnung, dass der Haken nur vorne in der Lippe greift. Ich mache auch keinen Unterschied, ob der mitgenommene Fisch 50cm oder 150cm, wenn ich diesen für mich persönlich verwerten möchte, kommt der mit !! Und ich freue mich für jeden, der das Glück hat sich mit einem Kapitalen ablichten lassen zu können, finde es aber furchtbar, wenn er schon aus Angst, dass man hier auf ihn einprügelt, sofort tausendmal betont, dass dieser auf jeden Fall wieder schwimmt,um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Auch ich setze wieder zurück und hasse es, *gezielt* auf sogannante "Laichfische" zu angeln, deshalb bleibe ich aber um dieses Jahreszeit keineswegs zu Hause.


----------



## Bruno (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hi,#6 
da bei uns hier schon seit dem 01.01.2007 Schonzeit ist, würde ich auch schon sagen, daß Du den vielleicht doch lieber hättest weiter wachsen lassen sollen. Der "Laich im Bauch?" - wäre dann sicherlich für die nächsten Jahre über auch den anderen Sportsfreunden zu Gute gekommen#6 .
Das meine ich insbesondere wegen der guten Wetterlage in diesem Jahr. Es ist zwar im Moment arschkalt für uns Menschen; dennoch aber immer noch von den Temp. o.k.,  damit unsere einheimischen Fisch(`ch)en auch gut über die Runde kommen.
So, jetzt gehe ich wieder Holz sägen, raus in die Kälte, damit die Gasrechnung nicht so hoch ausfällt!|supergri  
D.h. die Fische haben Schonzeit!
Derzeit haben wir hier in Berlin schon Minusgrade (ca. -1°C).
Wer weiß, wann ich es mal wieder versuchen kann? :c 

Nichts desto trotz "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" und ein Großes Petri.|rolleyes 

An ALLE die das hier lesen! Macht den Jungen doch nicht so fertig!
Wenn der Fisch den Köder zu tief drinne hat, weiß ich auch nicht wie ihr reagieren würdet. Betäuben, schnellstens RICHTIG töten und dann auch essen - oder solange quälen bis der Köder wieder draussen ist, den Fisch wieder zurücksetzen und hoffen, daß er das Prozedere auch innerhalb der nächsten Tage überlebt. Ich selbst entnehme nur Fische zum Essen für mich und die Familie, wenn es genug ist gehe ich nach Hause!
Bei denen, die mal zu tief geschluckt haben und die Prozedur der Köderentnahme zu schwierig ist, treffe ich, zwar sehr selten, dennoch aber eine andere Wahl. 
Hierzu hätte ich gerne mal mehrere Meinungen.

Viele Grüße und


----------



## b&z_hunter (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Du siehst falsch, dass ich andere verurteile, erstes stimmt allerdings. Ich lasse mich nur nicht wegen meiner Angeleinstellung mehr oder weniger als Mensch 2. Klasse betiteln und entschuldige mich nicht für ein Foto, wenn ich den Fisch abschlagen musste oder wollte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich kann doch nicht ans Wasser gehen ausschließlich in der Hoffnung, dass der Haken nur vorne in der Lippe greift. Ich mache auch keinen Unterschied, ob der mitgenommene Fisch 50cm oder 150cm, wenn ich diesen für mich persönlich verwerten möchte, kommt der mit !! Und ich freue mich für jeden, der das Glück hat sich mit einem Kapitalen ablichten lassen zu können, finde es aber furchtbar, wenn er schon aus Angst, dass man hier auf ihn einprügelt, sofort tausendmal betont, dass dieser auf jeden Fall wieder schwimmt,um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Auch ich setze wieder zurück und hasse es, *gezielt* auf sogannante "Laichfische" zu angeln, deshalb bleibe ich aber um dieses Jahreszeit keineswegs zu Hause.



Andy wir sprechen doch die selbe Sprache,du hast doch 100% Recht mich ärgert bloß immer das sich die illustere Anglerschar so zerfleischt und guckt man hinter den Kulissen sind es immer die die am meisten meckern.(Das sind oft die schlimmsten):q


----------



## aal-andy (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



			
				Ralle 24;1453258@aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher gibt es große Bandbreite zwischen heilig und scheinheilig. Hab ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich es bevorzuge, die Fische wieder freizulassen. Aber ich finde überhaupt nix verwerfliches daran, sich mit einem gefangenen Fisch fotografieren zu lassen. Vorausgesetzt er wird für das Foto nicht malträtiert. Bei mir läuft das nur, wenn ein Kumpel dabei ist. Der hat dann die Knipse schon fertig, bevor der Fuisch gelandet wird. Nach dem Abhaken wird er dann kurz gehalten, Foto und fertig. Verzögert die Freilassung nur um wenige Sekunden. Ist der Fisch verangelt, kann man sich naturgemäß etwas mehr Zeit lassen oder auch mehrere Fotos machen. Warum denn nicht ??? Und warum soll man dabei eine Leichenbittere Mine aufziehen ? Also nicht das Foto ist verwerflich, sondern nur der Umstand, wenn der Fisch dadurch Schaden nimmt.
> Ralf


 
Bin ich vollkommen Deiner Meinung und finde es auch gut wie Du es handhabst, aber unbewusst hast Du dich ja eigentlich schon wieder für dein Vorgehen mehr oder weniger entschuldigt, indem Du das Bedürfnis hast Dich zu rechtfertigen. In diesem Fall ist das in Ordnung und verständlich, und wie gesagt finde ich deine Einstellung und den Umgang mit dem Fisch vollkommen o.k., was ich aber nicht mag, wenn jemand bei der Präsentation seines Fisches hier im Board dieses unbedingt kundtun und jedem mitteilen muss dass der Fisch wieder schwimmt, unverletzt ist, womöglich zwischendurch noch Mund-zu-Mund Beatmung durchgeführt wurde, nur damit er hier nicht als Mörder betitelt wird.
Das Foto, um das es hier eigentlich geht, finde ich persönlich auch vollkommen ungünstig und überflüssig, sollte der Fisch gezielt beangelt worden sein, dieses noch abscheulicher, leider ist es aber zumindest zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht auszuschließen, dass auch schon mal ein "schwangerer" Fisch an den Haken geht und der Köder mitsamt Haken tief im Schlund hängt. Entweder muss ich damit leben und dieses in Kauf nehmen, d.h. im Extremfall einen "Laichfisch" abschlagen, oder halt zu Hause bleiben und z.B. Planet Angeln gucken. Manchmal glaube ich, ist letzteres zur Beruhigung unserer Nerven und zur Schonung des Kreislaufs über Winter die bessere Alternative ;-)


----------



## aal-andy (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> Andy wir sprechen doch die selbe Sprache,du hast doch 100% Recht mich ärgert bloß immer das sich die illustere Anglerschar so zerfleischt und guckt man hinter den Kulissen sind es immer die die am meisten meckern.(Das sind oft die schlimmsten):q


 
Unterschreibe ich so !!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Also ich hab nun wirklich nicht das Gefühl, mich für meinen Umgang mit den Fischen bei irgendjemandem entschuldigen oder rechtfertigen zu müssen. Was ich aber zugebe ist, dass ich meine Gedanken und Argumente soweit erkläre, dass sie für jedermann nachvollziehbar oder zumindest klar sind. Dabei spielt ganz klar die Hoffnung mit, andersdenkende zu überzeugen. Logisch, sonst würd ich ja gar nix schreiben. 

Und auch ich habe im Laufe der Jahre meine Einstellung und mein Verhalten geändert.

Ich geb Dir allerdings Recht, dass diese " Fisch schwimmt wieder " Bemerkungen störend sind.  Drum auch meine Hochachtung vor Thomas entscheidung, solche Kommentare zu editieren. 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Drum auch meine Hochachtung vor Thomas entscheidung, solche Kommentare zu editieren.


Danke!
Es werden auch die editiert wo drin steht "der hat geschmeckt" und ähnliches........
Ich behandle die Fanatiker beider Seiten gleich )


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo AngelDet,



AngelDet schrieb:


> D.h. für mich auch, um mal ein Argument für die Entschuldigung des Fängers zu bringen: Wenn jemand mit einem sehr kapitalen Fisch gedrillt und gekämpft hat, ist er eigentlich ziemlich sicher "high" danach. Ich billige ihm darauf hin schon eine gewisse Unzurechnungsfähigkeit im Hinblick auf den Fangrausch zu, und finde das ganz normal und in Ordnung! #6


das sehe ich anders! Freude über den Fang und eine gewisse Euphorie danach finde ich auch vollkommen normal, aber wenn man nicht in jeder Situation in der Lage ist, vernünftige Entscheidungen zu treffen, sollte man kein Hobby ausüben, wo man über Leben und Tot von Tieren bestimmt!

@Bruno:



Bruno schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch den Köder zu tief drinne hat, weiß ich auch nicht wie ihr reagieren würdet. Betäuben, schnellstens RICHTIG töten und dann auch essen - oder solange quälen bis der Köder wieder draussen ist, den Fisch wieder zurücksetzen und hoffen, daß er das Prozedere auch innerhalb der nächsten Tage überlebt. Ich selbst entnehme nur Fische zum Essen für mich und die Familie, wenn es genug ist gehe ich nach Hause!
> Bei denen, die mal zu tief geschluckt haben und die Prozedur der Köderentnahme zu schwierig ist, treffe ich, zwar sehr selten, dennoch aber eine andere Wahl.
> Hierzu hätte ich gerne mal mehrere Meinungen.



Vernünftige Einstellung #6 

Ich sehe das genauso und überlege mir bereits vor dem Fang, was ich mit welchen Fischen in welcher Größe machen will, damit ich im Falle eines Fanges nicht erst ewig überlegen muß. So kann ich den Fisch entweder konsequent abschlagen oder eben zurücksetzen und zwar sehr schnell. Das ist für mich selbstverständlich, einfach aus Fairness und Respekt gegenüber dem Fisch.

Wenn der Fisch zu stark verletzt ist oder sich nicht mehr erholt, nehme ich ihn außerhalb der Schonzeit mit, ansonsten geht er natürlich wieder zurück (dann besser Haken abschneiden, als minutenlang herumoperieren).

Das Zurücksetzen schließt ürigens ein schönes Foto nicht aus. Wenn man alleine und der Fisch ausgedrillt ist, bietet sich meist die Gelegenheit für ein Foto vom Fisch im flachen Uferwasser. Wenn ein Freund dabei ist, wird der Fisch kurz aus dem Wasser gehoben, Foto und wieder rein ... alles eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden. Ich kann aber nicht verstehen, wie man Fische an's Ufer (am besten in den Sand) legen kann oder noch ewig nach einer passenden Kamera-Auflage für ein Selbstauslöser-Foto suchen muß #d ... leider erreichen auch nicht alle Angler die Reife, nicht jeden schönen Fisch der ganzen Welt präsentieren zu müssen, um sich darüber zu freuen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@all

ohne mir jetzt erneut die 1001 neuen Seiten hier durchzulesen, freue ich mich wirklich darüber, dass a) viele hier eine -meiner Meinung nach- gute Einstellung dazu haben (Mehr als ich gedacht habe!) und b) das beide Seiten recht sachlich bleiben,...sowas nennt man vernünftige Diskussion#6 . 

Falls ich was verpasst hab und mich irre, sagt mir nicht, mir gefällst so ganz gut|rolleyes 

Zum Thema "Haken anschneiden":
Ich habe seit meiner Jerkzeit stets einen Seitenschneider (gute sind Bsp. die von Knippex) dabei der zum Einsatz kommt, wenn ich sehe das es schwer wird den Haken schnell zu lösen oder sich die Hakenspitze mal wieder vorm lösen des Fisches im Kescher verheddert hat. In dem Falle kommt Zack die Spitze ab und der Haken lässt sich ohne grosse Prozedur entfernen.


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo Sebastian,



minden schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Haken anschneiden":
> Ich habe seit meiner Jerkzeit stets einen Seitenschneider (gute sind Bsp. die von Knippex) dabei der zum Einsatz kommt, wenn ich sehe das es schwer wird den Haken schnell zu lösen oder sich die Hakenspitze mal wieder vorm lösen des Fisches im Kescher verheddert hat. In dem Falle kommt Zack die Spitze ab und der Haken lässt sich ohne grosse Prozedur entfernen.


das ist ein guter Tip, vielen Dank! #6 

Wobei ich bei Spinnködern bisher noch keine großen Probleme mit zu tief sitzenden oder unlösbaren Haken hatte. Beim Wobbeln und Jerken hängt sich der freie Haken auch mal irgendwo außen am Fisch ein, schlimmstenfalls im Auge  ... beim Fliegenfischen sitzt der Haken öfter mal weiter hinten, die leichten Streamer werden ja einfach eingesaugt. Aber mit widerhakenlosem Haken ist das meist auch schnell erledigt. Zur Not schneide ich das Vorfach durch und ziehe den Streamer nach hinten raus (durch die Kiemen, wenn der Haken da sitzt). Das geht manchmal einfacher, als vorne raus #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Fische auch meine Jerks Widerhakenlos,...n bischl aufmerksamer drillen, dann gehts auch fast immer gut,...

Diese Teile sind auch für "hinten raus" besonders geeignet da schön dünn....

Ach ja #h Tisie


----------



## Debilofant (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Kinners, Kinners, Kinners....

Ich hatte mir ursprünglich ja fest vorgenommen, das, was es zum Problemfang zu sagen gab, zu sagen und mehr nicht. Vielleicht dann aber nach all den vielen Postings hier noch ein paar Einwürfe dazu, wie das sich hier (wohin zeitweilig auch immer) entwickelt hat und was da zum Teil verkündet wurde.

1. Vielleicht sehe ich das ja falsch, aber wenn man sich einen Thread nicht von Beginn an durchgelesen hat oder das, was man da gelesen hat, scheinbar nicht wirklich verstanden hat, sollte man sich vielleicht überlegen, ob es legitim ist, ein Posting beizusteuern - man muss es jedenfalls nicht...

Zum 2. Aspekt vorweg: Ich habe mich aus hoffentlich nachvollziehbaren Gründen noch nie in eine der ausgearteten C&R-Foren-Diskussionen eingeklinkt und möchte mich auch weiterhin daran halten! Dass ich vorliegend, im Gegensatz zu ganz vielen anderen hier, ebenfalls keinen Anlass zu einer C&R-Debatte sah, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben und einige wenige, sehen das ja zumindest genauso. Aber zu zweien der hier aufgefahrenen Argumentationsmusterchen muss ich dann, wenn es denn schon sonst keiner so recht getan hat, vielleicht dann doch mal was schreiben.

Also,

2. Hier wurde der aufschreienden Meute ja leider in entlarvendem Tonfall angekreidet, letztlich doch nur an einem BILDlesersyndrom zu leiden, weil dieser Aufschrei in Wahrheit doch gewiss nur emotionales Gejaule sei, welches mit rationaler Argumentation ja nun wenig bis nichts zu tun hätte - Motto: der "arme Laichzander"... Wenn´s so irrational wäre, naja, könnte man sowas ja evtl. noch halbwegs vertretbar von sich geben, aber wenn das, was die Gescholtenen da so kritisiert haben, nun doch nicht einer der Einfältigkeit geschuldeten Laune des doppelmoralischen Entsetzens entsprungen ist, dann kann sowas auch ein bisschen nach hinten losgehen...

3. Es wurde mehrfach und wiederholt die erleuchtende und beschämend einfache "Wahrheit" posaunt, dass es logischerweise ja völlig schnurz sein, zu welcher (Jahres)Zeit ein geschlechtsreifer Großzander denn nun entnommen wird, weil mit Zandernachwuchs wär´ja so oder so essig und von daher sei ja auch jeder Aufschrei zu Fischen mit ausgebildetem Laich einer, den es im Stile des soeben gerade unter Nr. 2 zerpflückten zu schelten galt...

Zur Logik: Es wäre in der Tat egal, wann ein großes Zanderweibchen im Laufe eines Jahres entnommen wird, aber doch wohl nur, wenn es denn zu jeder Zeit des Jahres mit gleich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Haken hängen geblieben wäre...

Nun werden ja bekanntermaßen in den Spitzenzandermonaten Juli und August immer Großzander am Fließband gefangen, ja jedenfalls aber genauso viele wie in den schnöden, weil für Großzander ja in keinster Weise interessanteren Früh- und Spätwintermonaten. |uhoh: 

So, jetzt mal Ironie beiseite: Wenn man sich also mal vor Augen hält, wieviele der ausgesprochen großen Zander in den Angelgazetten den Wintermonaten entstammen, zu denen vermutlich weitaus weniger Angler unterwegs sind als im Rest des Jahres, dann sollte es doch klar werden, dass von den im Winter gefangenen Großzandern, einige oder vielleicht sogar die meisten im Rest des Jahres erst gar nicht gefangen worden wären... Die Leute, die es sich auch von Januar bis Schonzeitbeginn nicht nehmen lassen, legal auf Zander zu fischen, machen das bestimmt nicht der schönen Winterlandschaft wegen... Wie Angeldet es ja schon einmal - in an und für sich schon beinahe selbsterklärender Weise - gepostet hat, stehen da nämlich im Winter an erreichbaren, gar nicht so weitläufigen Gewässerbereichen die Objekte der Begierde und die haben auch noch so einen feinen Knast die Tierchen, denn der Laichaufbau möchte fleißig angefressen sein... - da muss notgedrungenermaßen - viel eher und weniger wählerisch - genommen werden, was vors Maul kommt...

Also: Es macht, was große Zanderweibchen angeht, schon einen erheblichen Unterschied, wann diese gefangen werden, weil die, die im Winter mit großer Regelmäßigkeit erbeutet werden, wären im restlichen Jahr nämlich nicht annähernd so regelmäßig am Haken gelandet, d. h. erst gar nicht gefangen worden! Also, wie schon eingangs angeregt - bei den heutigen rückläufigen Beständen sollte man sich ein gezieltes Nachstellen zur Zeit des Laichaufbaus verkneifen! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Deep Sea (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, ein kleiner Denkfehler. Aber nicht bei mir.  Ob man ihn im Juli abschlägt oder im darauf folgenden Januar macht für die Vermehrung absolut keinen Unterschied. Er würde ja dazwischen nicht ablaichen.
> 
> 
> Ralf



Ich geb`s auf, Du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen#d


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo Debilofant,

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, nachzugucken (Fischhitparade): Die besten Zandermonate scheinen mir mitnichten die Wintermonate zu sein. Wobei mich die 2 gefangenen Zander im April sehr irritieren, da ist doch wohl überall Schonzeit, oder?


----------



## Deep Sea (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Debilofant schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal Ironie beiseite: Wenn man sich also mal vor Augen hält, wieviele der ausgesprochen großen Zander in den Angelgazetten den Wintermonaten entstammen, zu denen vermutlich weitaus weniger Angler unterwegs sind als im Rest des Jahres, dann sollte es doch klar werden, dass von den im Winter gefangenen Großzandern, einige oder vielleicht sogar die meisten im Rest des Jahres erst gar nicht gefangen worden wären... Die Leute, die es sich auch von Januar bis Schonzeitbeginn nicht nehmen lassen, legal auf Zander zu fischen, machen das bestimmt nicht der schönen Winterlandschaft wegen... Wie Angeldet es ja schon einmal - in an und für sich schon beinahe selbsterklärender Weise - gepostet hat, stehen da nämlich im Winter an erreichbaren, gar nicht so weitläufigen Gewässerbereichen die Objekte der Begierde und die haben auch noch so einen feinen Knast die Tierchen, denn der Laichaufbau möchte fleißig angefressen sein... - da muss notgedrungenermaßen - viel eher und weniger wählerisch - genommen werden, was vors Maul kommt...
> 
> Also: Es macht, was große Zanderweibchen angeht, schon einen erheblichen Unterschied, wann diese gefangen werden, weil die, die im Winter mit großer Regelmäßigkeit erbeutet werden, wären im restlichen Jahr nämlich nicht annähernd so regelmäßig am Haken gelandet, d. h. erst gar nicht gefangen worden! Also, wie schon eingangs angeregt - bei den heutigen rückläufigen Beständen sollte man sich ein gezieltes Nachstellen zur Zeit des Laichaufbaus verkneifen!
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



|good:


----------



## Debilofant (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Moin Wasserpatscher #h ,

mein Posting gibt "nur" meine subjektive Wahrnehmung zu den Fangmeldungen ausgesprochen großer Klopper vor allem aus dem Blätterwald der letzten 10 Jahre oder auch ein paar mehr wieder, das brennt sich irgendwie besonders ein ins Hirn.

Wenn es um die Anzahl der Fänge, also nur Quantität geht (so wohl der Statistikhintergrund), ist der Winter natürlich nicht so toll, da man im Winter (ohne Ortskenntnis hoch drei) viel eher komplett an den Fischen vorbeiangeln kann, aber in diesem Thread und insoweit dann auch in meinem (ich hoffe sorgfältig genug formulierten) letzten Posting ging es ja um die Big Zandermama, und da geht es dann nach meinem Eindruck eben speziell im Winter immer wieder zur Sache, was Fangmeldungen von wirklich großen Exemplaren angeht, also 20 Pfd. und mehr. 

Tschau Debilofant #h

Ps.: Die Statistik würde ich aber auch, was Quantität angeht, so nicht teilen wollen - das kommt aber wohl auch auf die Gewässertypen an und die Basis der Statistik bzw. deren Herkunft kennt man ja auch nicht so genau...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Deep Sea schrieb:


> Ich geb`s auf, Du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen#d


 

Ich denke eher, Du weigerst Dich zuzugeben, dass Du im Unrecht bist. Für den Fall das Du es dennoch nicht verstanden haben solltest:

Es geht um die Fortpflanzung, bzw. den Wert dieses Zanders als *Laichfisch* !

Zwischen den Monaten Juli und Januar laichen Zander nicht. Nehmen wir an Du fängst einen Zander im Juli und setzt den zurück. Dann fängst Du genau den gleichen im Januar noch einmal und schlägst ihn ab. Das macht im Grunde keinen wesentlichen Unterschied, denn der Zander konnte nix für die Vermehrung seiner Art tun, savy ???????? Du hättest ihn auch im Juli abschlagen können ohne damit die Reproduktionsrate des Gewässers zu verändern, Logo ??????

Sollte ich mich dennoch irren und Du mir glaubhaft erklären können, warum es doch einen Unterschied macht, bitte ich das näher zu erläutern. 

Und falls Du das auch nicht verstanden hast:

Ich finde es generell tragisch, einen solchen Fisch abzuschlagen. Egal zu welcher Jahreszeit. Das ist aber meine eigene Meinung und Einstellung. Ich maße mir nicht das Recht an, den missionierenden Moralapostel zu spielen. Klaro ?????

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Moin Wasserpatscher #h ,
> 
> mein Posting gibt "nur" meine subjektive Wahrnehmung zu den Fangmeldungen ausgesprochen großer Klopper vor allem aus dem Blätterwald der letzten 10 Jahre oder auch ein paar mehr wieder, das brennt sich irgendwie besonders ein ins Hirn.
> 
> ...


 

Da es sich um die Auswertung einer Hitparadenstatistik handelt, kann man davon ausgehen das es sich um größere Zander handelt. Hab gerade mal im Blinker nachgesehen. Von den 12 schwersten Zandern des letzten Jahres ist lediglich einer im Januar gefangen worden, alle anderen zwischen Frühjahr und Herbst. 
Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, da bei weitem nicht alle gefangenen Zander gemeldet werden. 

Ralf


----------



## Debilofant (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Moin Ralle 24,

das, was Du gerade wieder versucht hast, zu erklären, ist (obwohl ich schlecht für alle reden kann und mir dies auch nicht anmaßen möchte) wohl schon längst "verstanden" worden. 

Das, was ich dann aber noch einmal versucht habe, war, zu hinterfragen, ob das nicht ´ne Milchmädchenrechnung ist, was sich so scheinbar idiotensicher anhört, nämlich einfach mal überprüfen, ob die Prämisse Deiner Aussage eine tragfähige ist, nämlich ob Du im Sommer je vor der Wahl gestanden hättest, über abschlagen oder nicht abschlagen zu entscheiden = reelle Chance einen solchen Fisch in der Hand zu halten...

Letzter Versuch mit hinkendem Extremvergleich: Man fange in einem Fluss, da, wo es sie noch halbwegs zahlreich gibt, 3 Quappen im Winter bei ihrem Laichaufstieg inmitten ihres Fressrausches. Man versuche dann aber bitte im Sommer dieselbe Anzahl mit demselben Aufwand in einer vergleichbaren Größe zu fangen, um (logisch sauber) hypothetisch (denn Dein reales Verhalten ist mir ja bekannt) sagen zu können, es wär gehopst wie gesprungen, wann man sie abschlägt. Bei den Quappen versagt diese Überlegung mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar schon bei den kleineren geschlechtsreifen Exemplaren, die zu einem guten Teil auch ganzjährig in diesem Fluss zu Hause sind...

Das geht nicht in Richtung, wie speziell Du angeln oder Dich verhalten "sollst" (da gibt es ja nicht viel zu mäkeln), sondern wie man vielleicht besser anders postet oder einfach nochmal im doppelten Wortsinne drüber schläft...

Gute Nacht!

Debilofant #h

Ps.: Ohne mich jetzt nur darauf zurückzuziehen, was man mit Statistiken im allgemeinen wie im speziellen anfangen oder eben nicht anfangen kann, so dürfte sich in der Statistik doch aber auch das Einhalten (unterschiedlichst ausgestalteter) Schonzeiten wiederspiegeln bzw. der Umstand, dass im Winter ein paar Gewässer häufiger unbefischbar sind (Eisgang, Hochwasser) und auch bei Zugang zum Wasser doch viel, viel weniger Angler unterwegs sind - vielleicht sind unter den Stubenhockern ja nicht nur bequeme, sondern auch ein guter Teil einsichtiger Herrschaften, über die wir uns dann doch beide freuen sollten


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Moin Debilofant,

mein Posting bzgl. des Verstehens bezog sich auf Deap see, der kann oder will nicht verstehen. 



Die Konsequenz aus Deiner Argumentation wäre eine wesentlich verlängerte Schonzeit. Und zwar auch nach der Laichzeit, weil da die Fische Ihre Reserven ergänzen müssen und kräftig fressen. Sagen wir so von Dezember bis August wäre dann nix mit Zanderangeln. Nur ist dieser Zander ja eindeutig außerhalb der heute und dort gültigen Schonzeit gefangen worden. Also ganz klar legal, ohne Tricks oder Ausnutzung von Gesetzeslücken. Ich tue mich schwer damit, Leute zu verurteilen die etwas legales tun. Will man das verhindern, muß man sich halt dafür einsetzen, dass die entsprechenden Gesetze geändert werden. 

Ralf


----------



## Leif (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Komisch das Du sowas schreibst. Lies mal!
> Hier
> Von wegen keine Fotos. Du knüppelst an Zandern doch auch alles was Maß hat ab. Tuh mal nicht so scheinheilig




Hallo,

tja und dann auch noch Zander.....


----------



## bassking (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bekommt man ja immer wieder in diesem wie auch anderen Foren vorgeführt, und ich sollte mich genau wie all die anderen ahnungslosen Idioten hier vor Dir verneigen...#c
> *Schleienstefan-off topic- nicht ablenken- Du hast zuerst Kritik geäussert.*
> Sorry, aber Deine Postings sind grundsätzlich von sehr starkem Selbstbewußtsein geprägt. Du hast hier ja schon so ziemlich jedem erzählt das er keine Ahnung hat, sobald die Meinung von Deiner eigenen abweicht.
> *Unsinn- und das weißt Du auch*.
> ...


 
*Grüße, Bassking*.


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo Debilofant,



Debilofant schrieb:


> Das, was ich dann aber noch einmal versucht habe, war, zu hinterfragen, ob das nicht ´ne Milchmädchenrechnung ist, was sich so scheinbar idiotensicher anhört, nämlich einfach mal überprüfen, ob die Prämisse Deiner Aussage eine tragfähige ist, nämlich ob Du im Sommer je vor der Wahl gestanden hättest, über abschlagen oder nicht abschlagen zu entscheiden = reelle Chance einen solchen Fisch in der Hand zu halten...
> 
> Letzter Versuch mit hinkendem Extremvergleich: Man fange in einem Fluss, da, wo es sie noch halbwegs zahlreich gibt, 3 Quappen im Winter bei ihrem Laichaufstieg inmitten ihres Fressrausches. Man versuche dann aber bitte im Sommer dieselbe Anzahl mit demselben Aufwand in einer vergleichbaren Größe zu fangen, um (logisch sauber) hypothetisch (denn Dein reales Verhalten ist mir ja bekannt) sagen zu können, es wär gehopst wie gesprungen, wann man sie abschlägt.


ich verstehe, worauf Du hinaus willst. Es ist aber für die grundsätzliche Aussage (daß es egal ist, ob der Fisch im Sommer oder kurz vor der Schonzeit abgeschlagen wird) irrelevant, wann der Fisch einfacher zu fangen ist, denn diese Aussage basiert klar auf der Annahme (=Hypothese), daß der Fisch eben zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt gefangen worden wäre, als direkt vor der Laichzeit. Damit wollten wir auch nur verdeutlichen, daß die auf den dicken Laichbauch bezogenen Vorwürfe gegen den Fänger völlig aus der Luft gegriffen und nicht sachlich zu begründen sind.

Deine Aussage könnte auch nach hinten losgehen, da die leichtere Fangbarkeit als plausibler Grund zum gezielten Befischen der großen Laichfische verstanden werden könnte. Ob man dies wirklich ausnutzen will, muß wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden |kopfkrat 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur ist dieser Zander ja eindeutig außerhalb der heute und dort gültigen Schonzeit gefangen worden. Also ganz klar legal, ohne Tricks oder Ausnutzung von Gesetzeslücken. Ich tue mich schwer damit, Leute zu verurteilen die etwas legales tun.


Das sehe ich grundsätzlich genauso, allerdings halte ich es auch für gerechtfertigt, bei so einem Fisch über den Sinn und Unsinn des Abschlagens geteilter Meinung zu sein - vor allem in Hinblick auf den wachsenden Angeldruck und die kleiner werdenden Fischbestände an manchen Gewässern. Das ist natürlich Entscheidung eines jeden einzelnen und ich will auch niemandem meine Einstellung als die einzige wahre vermitteln, aber einige nehmen aus so einer Diskussion (wenn diese sachlich geführt wird) vielleicht sogar etwas für sich selbst mit, einfach weil sie sich vorher noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht haben oder einige Fakten (z.B. die Bedeutung eines großen Fisches als Laichfisch) einfach nicht kannten. Wirklich schade finde ich nur, daß bei solchen Diskussionen die Sachlichkeit oft auf der Strecke bleibt und man allein schon durch die Erwähnung des Wortes "zurücksetzen" voreilig als "C&R-Stänkerer" abgestempelt wird.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich werde es wohl nie verstehen, wie man Laichschwere Damen in den Fischhimmel schicken kann. Aber hintenrum meckern, wenn die Bestände zusammen brechen. Aber eventuell bin ich wohl zu alt , um so etwas zu verstehen. Mein Großvater, Gott hat ihn selig, hat mir damals vor rund 46 Jahren schon beigebracht, dass man soetwas nicht macht.


----------



## b&z_hunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich werde es wohl nie verstehen, wie man Laichschwere Damen in den Fischhimmel schicken kann. Aber hintenRum meckern, wenn die Bestände zusammen brechen. Aber eventuell bin ich wohl zu alt , um so etwas zu verstehen. Mein Großvater, Gott hat ihn selig, hat mir damals vor rund 46 Jahren schon beigebracht, dass man so etwas nicht macht.



Tach Knispel !
Aber mal ehrlich wie oft fängt man denn so einen Kapitalen ?
Mein Größter war seiner Zeit 82 cm 12,90 Pfund schwer.
Ja einen größeren habe ich seid dem her nicht gefangen.
Bin deshalb auch nicht traurig aber wenn ich mal einen Kapitaleren fangen würde ich ihn mitnehmen wenns erlaubt ist.(Schonzeit abhängig) #c


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Sorry,
kapital hin oder her. Wäre es ein Milchner währe ich der letzte , der etwas sagen würde, aber würdest Du eine trächtige Kuh schlachten, wenn sie gesund währe ? ich fische oft auf Lachs und Meerforelle mit der Fliege in einem Nebenfluss der Weser hier bei Bremen, meine Rogner setze ich aber immer wieder zurück, zum Bestandsschutz, auch wenn keine Schonzeit ist und das hat bestimmt nichts mit C & R zutun sondern mit Weitsicht.


----------



## Deep Sea (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, Du weigerst Dich zuzugeben, dass Du im Unrecht bist. Für den Fall das Du es dennoch nicht verstanden haben solltest:
> 
> Es geht um die Fortpflanzung, bzw. den Wert dieses Zanders als *Laichfisch* !
> 
> ...



Moin Ralf,

ich will es nochmal versuchen. Du hast natürlich recht, es ist für den Bestand im Januar 07 unerheblich, ob der Zander im August 06 oder im Januar 07 entnommen wird, aber im Extremfall sieht es ganz anders aus:

Angenommen im Gewässer x gibt es im Januar 07 nur noch drei Zander, nämlich zwei erwachsene Milchner und den besagten großen Rogner. Schlägst Du nun im Januar den Rogner ab, gibt es im August 07 nur noch zwei Zander nämlich die beiden Rogner:c ; setzt Du die laichreife Zanderdame aber zurück und fängst sie nach dem Laichen im Juni 07 heraus, gibt es im August 07 zwei große Zander und sehr viele kleine Zander   oder sehe ich das falsch?#c


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Deep Sea schrieb:


> Angenommen im Gewässer x gibt es im Januar 06 nur noch drei Zander, nämlich zwei erwachsene Milchner und den besagten großen Rogner. Schlägst Du nun im Januar den Rogner ab, gibt es im August 07 nur noch zwei Zander nämlich die beiden Rogner:c ; setzt Du die laichreife Zanderdame aber zurück und fängst sie nach dem Laichen im Juni 07 heraus, gibt es im August 07 zwei große Zander und sehr viele kleine Zander   oder sehe ich das falsch?#c


Richtig, das siehst Du leider falsch...
Denn wenn es tatsächlich nunmehr noch 3 Zander gibt (und diese auch wirklich in dem betreffenden Jahr alle ablaichen) wird sich von der Brut wohl kaum irgendwas durchsetzen...
Bei 3 Zandern passt die Art wohl kaum ins Gewässer - und bei den wenigen Nachkommen die das larvenstadium überstehen, werden die Barsche ihre Freude haben.
Andersrum kann man bei einem gewässer wie dem Main aber ebenso gut argumentieren, dass ein zander mehr oder weniger (egal wie groß) den Braten nicht fett macht. |rolleyes 

Die Entnahme war unglücklich, die veröffentlichung dämlich. Ändern wird sich nix...


----------



## b&z_hunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Zitat Knispel :würdest Du eine trächtige Kuh schlachten, wenn sie gesund währe !


Aber nu mal ehrlich eine Kuh ist eine Kuh und ein Fisch ein Fisch!
Wenn du ehrlich bist hingt der Vergleich ganz schön.
Oder haste schon mal ne Kuh mit Leich gesehen ?
Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr immer so viele Kapitale Fische fangt aber ich leider Gottes nicht !;+


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo DeepSea,



Deep Sea schrieb:


> Angenommen im Gewässer x gibt es im Januar 06 nur noch drei Zander, nämlich zwei erwachsene Milchner und den besagten großen Rogner. Schlägst Du nun im Januar den Rogner ab, gibt es im August 07 nur noch zwei Zander nämlich die beiden Rogner:c ; setzt Du die laichreife Zanderdame aber zurück und fängst sie nach dem Laichen im Juni 07 heraus, gibt es im August 07 zwei große Zander und sehr viele kleine Zander   oder sehe ich das falsch?#c


abgesehen davon, daß Dein Beispiel sehr theoretisch ist, bringst Du den zeitlichen Bezugsrahmen durcheinander. Es bleibt nach wie vor egal, wann der Zander zwischen zwei Laichzeiten abgeschlagen wird: er wird an der kommenden Laichzeit nicht mehr teilnehmen.

Wird der Fisch anstatt vor der Laichzeit erst nach der Laichzeit abgeschlagen, macht es schon einen kleinen Unterschied: der Fisch kann noch einmal mehr ablaichen, aber dann auch nie wieder  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Knispel schrieb:


> würdest Du eine trächtige Kuh schlachten, wenn sie gesund währe ?


 
Naja ... zuerst die hochschwangere Massenmörderin, dann das trächtige  Reh, nun die trächtige Kuh  #d ... morgen die Katze, der Hund, das Nilpferd, bei PETA sind Robben besonders beliebt dafür  |kopfkrat    ...

also darf ich mich zitieren und hoffe, es ist keine Überforderung, das Wort REH gedanklich nun mit dem Wort KUH zu ersetzen:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> rein biologisch gesehen bezüglich der *Klasse der Wirbeltiere* :
> 
> Ein *Reh* ist ein *Säugetier*.
> Ein trächtiges Reh trägt ein Lebewesen.
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wird der Fisch anstatt vor der Laichzeit erst nach der Laichzeit abgeschlagen, macht es schon einen kleinen Unterschied: der Fisch kann noch einmal mehr ablaichen, aber dann auch nie wieder


 
Ein 4 jähriger Zander hat im August 2006 genausowenig bzw. oft abgelaicht wie im Januar 2007. Beides ist VOR dem Ablaichen. Daran ändert sich nichts, auch wenn er im Januar Laich trägt und NÄHER an der Laichzeit dran ist.
Mensch Kinder ... denkt doch mal mit ... läßt sich auch an den Fingern abzählen


----------



## b&z_hunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Gut ihr habt mich überzeugt, in Zukunft werde ich das zu beangelnde Gewässer erstmal mit dem Echolot eindringlich untersuchen danach werde ich um sicherzugehen mit meiner Tauchausrüstung und dem entsprechenden Equipment versuchen nach den größten laichbereiten Fischen ausschauzuhalten und wenn ich dann einen sehe werde ich es gleich in der Presse veröffentlichen.
Ich denke dann wird es solche Diskussionen nicht mehr geben.



                                      :vik:


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

solange der Fisch nicht innerhalb der in D recht großzügig gefassten Schonzeiten gefangen wird sollte es keine Diskussion geben, ausser die ob die Schonzeiten  geändert werden sollen.


----------



## hotte50 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Zitat von Toni_1962  Beitrag anzeigen
rein biologisch gesehen bezüglich der Klasse der Wirbeltiere :

Ein Reh ist ein Säugetier.
Ein trächtiges Reh trägt ein Lebewesen.

Ein Fisch ist ein Fisch.
Ein Fisch trägt Laich.

*Fischeier gelten als Lebensmittel.*

hmmm......also das war mir neu. Ein Reh und ein Fisch gelten also *nicht* als Lebensmittel

kann man mal sehen......hab ich wieder was dazugelernt |uhoh:


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Zitat von Toni_1962 Beitrag anzeigen
> rein biologisch gesehen bezüglich der Klasse der Wirbeltiere :
> 
> Ein Reh ist ein Säugetier.
> ...


 

Ach @Hotte50..
du enttäuscht mich #d ... deine Interpretation meines Postings verschließt sich mir .... ich erklärs es dir:

Es geht darum, dass hier vom members Laich von Fischen mit befruchtetem ungeborenem Leben eines Säugetiers gleichgestellt wird, und letzteres gilt NICHT als Lebensmittel ... Fischlaich aber schon ...

anderes habe ich nicht annähernd gesagt und weis auch mit größter Fantasie nicht, wie man meine Worten in deiner Weise lesen kann.


----------



## hotte50 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass hier vom members unbefruchtete Laich von Fischen mit befruchtetem ungeborenem Leben eines Säugetiers gleichgestellt wird, und letzteres gilt NICHT als Lebensmittel ... Fischlaich aber schon ...



ach Toni,

ich sehe das eben ein bisschen anders. Glaubst Du, die von dir benannten Member sind so dämlich, dass sie den Unterschied nicht kennen ? Du legst dir deren Aussage doch auch zurecht wie Du es möchtest. Für mich wollen die damit nur deutlich machen, dass es moralisch verwerflich ist, ein Lebenwesen, welches kurz vor der Reproduktion seiner Art steht, abzuschlagen, bzw. zu töten. Ich für meinen Teil lehne es bei Säugetieren, zu denen wir Menschen letztendlich auch gehören, ab. Genauso natürlich beim Fisch, der zwar kein Säugetier ist, dafür aber ein Wirbeltier.

Und was die Fischeier angeht, die werden eben erst dann zum Lebensmittel, wenn Sie den Fischkörper verlassen haben. Genauso wie ein Reh oder Kalb erst zum Lebensmittel wird, wenn es geboren wird. 

Insofern solltest Du dir vielleicht mal überlegen, wo dein Vergleich hinkt und ein wenig über dich selber enttäuscht sein. 

Das dies geschehen könnte, sehe ich aber bei dir nicht. #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@Hotte50

ich lese aus deine Zeilen, dass du noch nie gesehen hast, wie Fischlaich den Fisch verläßt, wenn er als Nahrungsmittel gedacht ist. Er wird aus dem Bauch abgestriffen bzw., bei großen Fischarten, wird der Fischbauch einfach aufgeschnitten und dann wieder zugenäht. Der Laich gilt bereits im Bauch als Lebensmittel und wird deshalb herausgeholt.

Ein Kalb in der Kuh ist Lebewesen, gilt aber, als ungeboren,  nicht als Nahrungsmittel, (keine Kuh wird abgestreift oder aufgeschnitten, um einen Kalbsbraten zu gewinnen, einer trächtigen Kuh, die getötet werden muss, entnimmt man nicht das Kalb!!!) ...... 

daran kannst du drehen was du willst.

Mein Vergleich kann nicht hinken, weil ich ihn nicht aufgestellt habe, sondern auf die unsäglichen Vergleiche rein biologisch nachlesbares dargestellt habe ....


----------



## miguel230176 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hab Ihr am Main keine Schonzeit?? In Hamburg vom 1.Jan - 15 Mai. Kein Zander und kein Hecht


----------



## hotte50 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> daran kannst du drehen was du willst.
> 
> Mein Vergleich kann nicht hinken, weil ich ihn nicht aufgestellt habe, sondern auf die unsäglichen Vergleiche rein biologisch nachlesbares dargestellt habe ....



ich drehe hier garnix...eher Du.  Geht es hier um die Entnahme und das abschlagen eines laichgefüllten Zanders kurz vor der Schonzeit oder um die Produktion von Laich als Lebensmittel oder für die Nachzucht eines Fischzüchters ?

Und nochmal....ich bin mir sicher, dass mit den von dir als so verwerflich betitelten Vergleichen nichts anderes deutlich gemacht werden sollte, als das es moralisch verwerflich ist, so zu handeln wie geschehen. Auch wenn es legal war. Nicht alles was legal ist, ist zwangsläufig auch gut.

Aber jeder liest halt das heraus was er gern möchte. 

Du brauchst auf mein letztes Posting in dieser Angelegenheit nicht mehr reagieren, kannst die Selbstverteidigungskeule wieder einpacken da es wie geschrieben, mein letztes Post zu diesem Thread sein wird.


Übrigens: Danke für die Info mit dem Abstreifen. Was Du so alles aus meinen Zeilen lesen kannst....ist schon erstaunlich:q:q:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Du brauchst auf mein letztes Posting in dieser Angelegenheit nicht mehr reagieren, kannst die Selbstverteidigungskeule wieder einpacken da es wie geschrieben, mein letztes Post zu diesem Thread sein wird.


 
Wird auch besser sein#6 , einfach nur noch |peinlich , was du von dir gibst ...#d


----------



## hotte50 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wird auch besser sein#6 , einfach nur noch |peinlich , was du von dir gibst ...#d



auch wenn ich es nicht wollte........

wow...jetzt hast Du es mir aber gegeben.#6 

Ich erkenne dich als den größten, klügsten, besten aller Zeiten an.#6 

Ich verneige mich erfurchtsvoll vor dir und gelobe, zukünftig keine eigene Meinung mehr zu haben sondern nur und ausschließlich dein Lied zu Pfeifen.

Zufrieden ? #q


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@Hotte50

|muahah: ... Danke, dass du mir den verregneten Abend nun doch noch gerettet hast, indem du mich zum Lachen bringst ...#6 ... Danke ...

Nix für ungut .. wie sollst du denn meine Postings verstehen, wenn du deine eigenen nicht mal richtig ernst nimmst ... ich verstehe dich jetzt  (nimms nicht zu ernst jetzt ok #h )


Nun aber:

Laß uns um 20.15 Uhr in 3Sat den Film über "Norwegens wilde Fjorde: Von Riesenkrabben und Wolfsfischen" ansehen und etwas vonAngeln träumen und dann darüber reden...

weil in einem sind wir uns ja einig:
Auf Laichfische wird nicht geangelt !!#h 
#g


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Leute, Leute! Was für ein Stil! Ganz schlechte Haltungsnoten! Ich glaube, zu diesem Thema ist schon   L Ä N G S T   alles gesagt und wer bis jetzt nicht die Seite (welche auch immer) gewechselt hat, der wird es nicht mehr tun. Und wer bis jetzt nicht verstanden hat, worum's dem jeweils anderen geht, der ist für jede Diskussion verloren. Dieser Thread war über weite Strecken einfach 

|peinlich 

Ich sage das nur, weil ich finde, es hat schon zahllose bessere und konstruktivere Diskussionen zu strittigen Themen gegeben, und das ist hier ganz klar unter den AB-Möglichkeiten geblieben. Frustrierend!


----------



## Deep Sea (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Richtig, das siehst Du leider falsch...
> Denn wenn es tatsächlich nunmehr noch 3 Zander gibt (und diese auch wirklich in dem betreffenden Jahr alle ablaichen) wird sich von der Brut wohl kaum irgendwas durchsetzen...
> Bei 3 Zandern passt die Art wohl kaum ins Gewässer - und bei den wenigen Nachkommen die das larvenstadium überstehen, werden die Barsche ihre Freude haben.
> Andersrum kann man bei einem gewässer wie dem Main aber ebenso gut argumentieren, dass ein zander mehr oder weniger (egal wie groß) den Braten nicht fett macht. |rolleyes
> ...



Ooch, jetzt haste mich aber traurig gemacht:c , von den vielen kleinen Zandern wird keiner überleben#c


----------



## Deep Sea (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo DeepSea,
> 
> 
> abgesehen davon, daß Dein Beispiel sehr theoretisch ist, bringst Du den zeitlichen Bezugsrahmen durcheinander. Es bleibt nach wie vor egal, wann der Zander zwischen zwei Laichzeiten abgeschlagen wird: er wird an der kommenden Laichzeit nicht mehr teilnehmen.
> ...



Jetzt widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst, lieber Matthias.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Echt ein Top Angler("laichschwere Dame"). Ein Petri gibts dafür ganz ganz sicher nicht. Das kann man sich noch für andere besser handelnde Boardis aufsparen.


----------



## b&z_hunter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo Toni & Hallo Hotte !


Ihr seid Beide gestandene Männer und dann so was ?
Ihr seid zusammen über 100 Jahre überlegt mal wieviel Erfahrung dort schlummert und dann so was ?
Armes Deutschland ich hätte nie gedacht das man sich über sohn Thema so streiten kann aber naja .(Der Deutsche )                             #q #q #q


----------



## hotte50 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> (Der Deutsche )                             #q #q #q



naja....dann blas erstmal kräftig ab 

und was die Deutschen angeht.....bist Du keiner ;+


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,

was ist daran so schwer, ein Posting komplett zu lesen, in Ruhe darüber nachzudenken, es vielleicht sogar zu verstehen und erst dann darauf zu antworten? |kopfkrat 

@Toni:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ein 4 jähriger Zander hat im August 2006 genausowenig bzw. oft abgelaicht wie im Januar 2007. Beides ist VOR dem Ablaichen. Daran ändert sich nichts, auch wenn er im Januar Laich trägt und NÄHER an der Laichzeit dran ist.


Genauso sehe ich das auch, vielleicht liest Du mein Posting nochmal ganz (s.u. Fall 1)?!

@DeepSea:



Deep Sea schrieb:


> Jetzt widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst, lieber Matthias.


Ach ja?! Na dann klär mich mal auf |rolleyes 

Aber ich bin ja geduldig, vielleicht klappt's ja beim zweiten Anlauf mit der Verständigung?! Hier nochmal die wesentlichen zwei Aussagen meines Postings:

*Fall 1:*



Tisie schrieb:


> Es bleibt nach wie vor egal, wann der Zander zwischen zwei Laichzeiten abgeschlagen wird: er wird an der kommenden Laichzeit nicht mehr teilnehmen.


Zwischen zwei Laichzeiten heißt, daß der Zander nach der einen und vor der nächsten Laichzeit gefangen wird ... also: egal wann er in diesem Zeitraum gefangen wird, er wird nicht mehr laichen.

*Fall 2:*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wird der Fisch anstatt vor der Laichzeit erst nach der Laichzeit abgeschlagen, macht es schon einen kleinen Unterschied: der Fisch kann noch einmal mehr ablaichen, aber dann auch nie wieder


Der Fisch wird *nicht vor der Laichzeit* (z.B. im Januar 2007), *sondern erst nach der Laichzeit* (z.B. im Juni 2007) gefangen, d.h. der Zander kann noch einmal ablaichen und dann nimmermehr ... folglich ist der Zeitpunkt des Fanges in diesem Fall nicht so egal wie in Fall 1.

Ist doch eigentlich nicht sooo schwer zu verstehen, oder?! |thinkerg: 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## MefoProf (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Dazu sach ich nur: Nach der Laichzeit ist vor der Laichzeit :m


----------



## Debilofant (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

...womit wir dann endlich auch bei der alles entscheidenden und existenziellen Frage angelangt wären, was zuerst da war: Huhn oder Ei...

Bevor hier noch weitere Gebäude auf Treibsand errichtet werden bzw. schwindelerregende Luftschlösser oder Kartenhäuschen umhergeistern, erbarme sich doch langsam mal jemand und beende diesen Spuk, es bringt doch spätestens jetzt nichts mehr und sowas wie eine zu einer gemeinsamen Diskussionsgrundlage führende Einsicht wird es hier aller Voraussicht nach in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr geben...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Bin schon kurz davor, möchte mir aber auch nicht unbedingt immer die "Zensur" vorwerfen lassen )))


----------



## Deep Sea (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo DeepSea,
> 
> 
> abgesehen davon, daß Dein Beispiel sehr theoretisch ist, bringst Du den zeitlichen Bezugsrahmen durcheinander. Es bleibt nach wie vor egal, wann der Zander zwischen zwei Laichzeiten abgeschlagen wird: er wird an der kommenden Laichzeit nicht mehr teilnehmen.
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

ich bringe hier nichts durcheinander#d , denn wenn Du meinen, zugegeben sehr theoretischen Ansatz nochmal in Ruhe anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass wir eigentlich das Gleiche aussagen#6 .

Wenn aber einige Kollegen hier posten, es sei für den Bestand egal, in welcher Jahreszeit die Fische entnommen werden können, dann stärken sie mit dieser Aussage nur den Rücken derer, die für eine Abschaffung der Schonzeiten sind. 

So, für mich ist damit die Diskussion beendet.#h


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo DeepSea,



Deep Sea schrieb:


> ich bringe hier nichts durcheinander#d , denn wenn Du meinen, zugegeben sehr theoretischen Ansatz nochmal in Ruhe anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass wir eigentlich das Gleiche aussagen#6 .


vom Prinzip her hatte ich Deine Aussage schon so interpretiert, aber so ganz verstehe ich den Bezug zum Januar 2006 immer noch nicht |kopfkrat ... aber ist ja auch egal. Jedenfalls schön, daß es mit der Verständigung doch noch geklappt hat :m 



Deep Sea schrieb:


> Wenn aber einige Kollegen hier posten, es sei für den Bestand egal, in welcher Jahreszeit die Fische entnommen werden können, dann stärken sie mit dieser Aussage nur den Rücken derer, die für eine Abschaffung der Schonzeiten sind.


Meinst Du? Ich finde nicht, daß man von dem einen direkt auf das andere schließen kann, aber das führt hier wohl zu weit ... |uhoh: 



Deep Sea schrieb:


> So, für mich ist damit die Diskussion beendet.#h


Für mich auch |rolleyes 

Gute Nacht, Matthias


----------



## Deep Sea (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo DeepSea,


vom Prinzip her hatte ich Deine Aussage schon so interpretiert, aber so ganz verstehe ich den Bezug zum Januar 2006 immer noch nicht |kopfkrat ... aber ist ja auch egal. Jedenfalls schön, daß es mit der Verständigung doch noch geklappt hat :m

Sorry Matthias, Du hast recht, habe mich da vertippt, muß natürlich Januar 2007 heißen.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Deep Sea schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn aber einige Kollegen hier posten, es sei für den Bestand egal, in welcher Jahreszeit die Fische entnommen werden können, dann stärken sie mit dieser Aussage nur den Rücken derer, die für eine Abschaffung der Schonzeiten sind.


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass es für den Bestand tatsächlich egal ist, habe ich hier nirgendwo was von Abschaffung der Schonzeiten gelesen. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Macht aber nix. Ich denke es ist alles gesagt und verstanden. Und die, die es nicht verstanden haben ( wollen ) werden auch weiterhin resistent sein.
In diesem Sinne ist hier für mich Ende der Diskussion.

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Toni & Hallo Hotte !
> 
> 
> Ihr seid Beide gestandene Männer und dann so was ?
> ...


 
Na du Deutscher #6 ,

lese mal die Postings von Hotte50 und mir mit dem nötigen Augenzwinkern und du wirst sehen, dass unsere 100 Jahre dies sehr wohl zusammen und gegenseitig ertragen und vertragen  Erfahrung von zusammen 100 Jahren heißt auch Diskussionkultur jenseits von "rumsülzen" ... .


----------



## maesox (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Bin grad ganz erschrocken,daß dieser Thread immer noch "heiß" ist!!!;+ |kopfkrat 


Daß es Euch langsam nicht zu blöd wird.....Man kommt doch eh auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner,Leute!!


----------



## Ollek (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> Armes Deutschland ich hätte nie gedacht das man sich über sohn Thema so streiten kann aber naja .(Der Deutsche )                             #q #q #q



*@ Hunter genau über solche Themen wird solange es Anonym zugeht gestritten bis zum getno. *#6

Ich würde 100 Euro drauf wetten das einige (sicher nicht alle aber die meisten) die den Zanderfänger hier "verdammt" haben ihn wenn sie im Geschäft dabei gewesen wären ein Dickes Petri gewünscht hätten.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

ich glaube der zander laicht mitte ende mai?oder irre ich mich??das sind noch 5monate vom fangtag bis dahin.es gibt angler die sollten sich lieber eine golfausrüstung kaufen oder tauschen.schläger gegen angelrute.wann soll man denn sonst seine fische bitte fangen?ich gehe angeln weil ich gerne fisch esse und mir in einem fischladen sofort der gestank auf den magen schlägt.und ich habe dann frischen fisch den ich esse.|kopfkrat oder denke ich falsch??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Ollek schrieb:


> *@ Hunter genau über solche Themen wird solange es Anonym zugeht gestritten bis zum getno. *#6
> 
> Ich würde 100 Euro drauf wetten das einige (sicher nicht alle aber die meisten) die den Zanderfänger hier "verdammt" haben ihn wenn sie im Geschäft dabei gewesen wären ein Dickes Petri gewünscht hätten.:vik:


|good: #r


----------



## Leif (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,

das denke ich auch.
War schon mal einer dabei, wenn ein großer Wels gefangen wurde?
Das erste ist "Wahrnsinn!" 
Und das zweite was die Leute sagen ist "Der hat bestimmt schon viel zu viel gefressen"

Nenn mir doch einer mal nen Aalangler, der nen 5 pfünder zurücksetzt.
Dem aalbestand geht es noch schlechter.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



maesox schrieb:


> Bin grad ganz erschrocken,daß dieser Thread immer noch "heiß" ist!!!;+ |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Daß es Euch langsam nicht zu blöd wird.....Man kommt doch eh auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner,Leute!!




|good: ! seh ich genauso ... |uhoh:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Gnaaaade Thomas... bitteeeee! *auf-den-Knie-rutsch*|supergri 
Das kann nur nochmal eskalieren, mehr geht hier einfach nicht mehr. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Gnaaaade Thomas... bitteeeee! *auf-den-Knie-rutsch*


Jajaja )


> Das kann nur nochmal eskalieren, mehr geht hier einfach nicht mehr


Ihr* müsst* ja nix schreiben - vielleicht will aber noch einer anderer was dazu schreiben.

Und solange es weiterhin nicht ausartet brauche ich ja weder zu schließen, verwarnen oder sperren...............


----------



## Debilofant (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Wie wäre es denn zur Abwechslung der guten Sitten halber mal damit, wenn der "unschuldige" Threadersteller, sofern er sich nicht schon zu Tode gelacht haben sollte, anstelle forcierter Provokationen, doch mal Anstand beweist, indem er den Wunsch zur Schließung dieses inzwischen einer Sondermüllkippe ähnelnden Trauerspiels äußert :g 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Dann würde ich dem selbstverständlich nachkommen ))


----------



## Leif (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn zur Abwechslung der guten Sitten halber mal damit, wenn der "unschuldige" Threadersteller, sofern er sich nicht schon zu Tode gelacht haben sollte, anstelle forcierter Provokationen, doch mal Anstand beweist, indem er den Wunsch zur Schließung dieses inzwischen einer Sondermüllkippe ähnelnden Trauerspiels äußert :g
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h




Jetzt gibst du mir die Schuld für das was die anderen schreiben?


----------



## Leif (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich bin der Meinung, das kein thread geschlossen werden muss, solange er nicht ausartet.


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das kein thread geschlossen werden muss, solange er nicht ausartet.


 
Das sehe ich allerdings ganz genauso,:vik: |good: 
aber zum Thema gibts hier wohl absolut nichts mehr zu sagen,glaube ich.#d #d #d 
Gruß


----------



## hotte50 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das kein thread geschlossen werden muss, solange er nicht ausartet.



BRAVO !!!#6  wem irgendwas nicht passt, der braucht ja auch nicht mitlesen. Ist wie beim Fernseher oder anderen Dingen. Da gibt's so ein Knöpsgen zum ausschalten


----------



## Leif (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



hotte50 schrieb:


> BRAVO !!!#6  wem irgendwas nicht passt, der braucht ja auch nicht mitlesen. Ist wie beim Fernseher oder anderen Dingen. Da gibt's so ein Knöpsgen zum ausschalten



RISCHTISCH!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Sach ich doch )))
Dennoch:
Sollte es ausarten, wirds dicht.

Sollte jemand meinen es ausarten lassen zu müssen, das es dicht ist, gibt´s auch gleich Verwarnung/Sperrung dazu!

Nur so, bevor jemand meint auf Ideen kommen zu müssen...........


----------



## Case (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Blos nicht schließen. Ich verfolge das mit wachsender Begeisterung von Anfang an. Hab bisher eigentlich nur vermisst, dass der Zander bei der Länge niemals 27 Pfund gewogen hat. Da ist also echt noch Potential vorhanden.

Case


----------



## plattform7 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Leif schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das kein thread geschlossen werden muss, solange er nicht ausartet.


 
Dieser hier hat schon vor einer langen Zeit seine Konstruktivität verloren... Wenn sich erwachsene Männer wie Kinder benehmen, da hört das für mich auf...

Und eigentlich sollteste (Leif) schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Threads haben und im Vorfeld wissen, zu was sie im Stande sind. Z.B. dein Waller-Thread, den du auch bereits versucht hast, aus der Vergessenheit hoch zu holen - WARUM?

Klar sollte man hier über alle Themen diskutieren können, aber man hat ja schon gewisse Erfahrungswerte, dass es nun mal nicht bei allen Themen klappt - was ist also besser? Immer wieder den Zündstoff dazu zu liefern oder doch vielleicht lieber zu versuchen, diese Themen zu umgehen? Ich weis es auch nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> Dieser hier hat schon vor einer langen Zeit seine Konstruktivität verloren... Wenn sich erwachsene Männer wie Kinder benehmen, da hört das für mich auf...


Beides keine Gründe zum schließen:
Konstruktivität ist keine Voraussetzung zum Beiträge schreiben....
Und gerade wegen des unterschiedlichen Benehmens ist es doch gerade gut, wenn solche Themen offen bleiben, da kann man an Hand der verschiedenen Beiträge Member ja recht schnell einschätzen ))


----------



## hotte50 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@Plattform7

oha......sollte man also deiner Meinung nach vor dem Posten von irgendwas genauestens abwägen, ob sich nicht irgendwer provoziert sehen könnte und es dann lieber bleiben lassen ?....

.....um im Anschluß nicht als Provokateur (wie hier behauptet) dazustehen ????

Donnerwetter , sag ich da nur ;+


----------



## Leif (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Naja ich finde so ein Posting von plattform viel provokativer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich finde solche Threads gut, und jeder muß sich schon das passende selber raussuchen, manchmal gibts sogar neue Argumente und Sichtweisen! #6 
Mal so gesehen: Diese Ausweitung auch in ganz grundsätzliche Fragen incl. C&R-Ansichten klappt doch schon viel besser als noch einige Zeit zuvor.

Und Streiten ist auch gut, alles eine Frage des Benimms ...


----------



## plattform7 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



hotte50 schrieb:


> @Plattform7
> 
> oha......sollte man also deiner Meinung nach vor dem Posten von irgendwas genauestens abwägen, ob sich nicht irgendwer provoziert sehen könnte und es dann lieber bleiben lassen ?....
> 
> ...


 
Leute, ich habe hier keinen als Provokateuer betittelt, interpretiert also bitte nichts rein, was nicht drin steht... Das ist doch nur noch ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass die Stimmung einfach hochgekocht ist und man bei jeder Kleinigkeit sich sofort persönlich angegriffen fühlt  

Ob man abwägen muss bevor man ein Thread erstellt oder ein Statement abgibt? Meiner Meinung nach - JA. Ist halt so im Leben, dass man seine Aussagen abwägen muss, *bevor* die gemacht werden. Sicherlich nicht immer und nicht überall, aber die möglichen Konsequenzen müssen nun mal im Voraus nach Möglichkeit erkannt werden. Hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand bestimmtes sich dadurch provoziert fühlt oder nicht - eher im Allgemeinen. 

Wenn es nicht jeder macht - ist das seine persönliche Sache, mit der ich genauso gut leben kann. Ich spreche von MEINER PERSÖNLICHEN Einstellung dazu - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Leif schrieb:


> Naja ich finde so ein Posting von plattform viel provokativer.


Und noch mal, was soll dran provokativ sein? Ich will dir nichts, ich schildere nur meine Meinung zu solchen Threads. #c 

Es geht mir darum, dass an anderen Stellen immer wieder gesagt wird, dass die Angler einen schlechten Ruf in der Öffentlichkeiten besitzen und dass wir geschlossener nach außen unsere Ansichten präsentieren sollen. Wie soll das funktionieren, wenn wir uns ständig selbst (bei immer wieder gleichen Themen) bekriegen?

Ich wollte also lediglich die Sinnlosigkeit einer weiteren Disskussion (meiner Ansicht nach) zum Ausdruck bringen - hier auch: nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Keiner sollte sich durch dieses Statement persönlcih angegriffen fühlen...


----------



## hotte50 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe hier keinen als Provokateuer betittelt, interpretiert also bitte nichts rein, was nicht drin steht... Das ist doch nur noch ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass die Stimmung einfach hochgekocht ist und man bei jeder Kleinigkeit sich sofort persönlich angegriffen fühlt



na na na....mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass *Du* Leif als Provokateur betitelt hast, sondern das er - *hier* - (also in diesem Thread) von einem anderen Member als solches betitelt wurde.

Lies mal ein paar Postings über deinem, dann wirst auch Du es lesen. 

Soviel zum "persönlich angegriffen fühlen"

also mal ganz ruhig bleiben. Aufregung schadet nur der Gesundheit.


----------



## plattform7 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



hotte50 schrieb:


> also mal ganz ruhig bleiben. Aufregung schadet nur der Gesundheit.


Du glaubst gar nicht wie entspannt ich bin |supergri ... 

aber dieser Satz ist Gold wert! Wenn sich nur alle daran halten würden


----------



## Debilofant (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@ hotte50: zum Nachbuchstabieren in Silben: De bi lo fant

@ Leif: Ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die anderen zunächst mal keine zweifelhaften Absichten unterstellen. 

Aber, die Nummer mit den Geistern, die jemand doch (nur unbewußt) rief, zieht bei DIR schon mal nich, siehe DEIN erstes Posting in diesem Thread



> Hi @ all.
> 
> ich weiß jetzt schon, das es wieder eine riesen diskussion geben wird


 
, einer von inzwischen ungezählt vielen Threads, die regelmäßig so oder so ähnlich verlaufen, vgl. auch Deine, ich meine sogar hier im Thread bereits mühsam heruntergespielte Signatur...

Dann magst Du bitte auch noch erläutern, was an dem Posting Nr. 375 sachlich, argumentatives dran ist (für mich ist es reine Stimmungsanheize) und wie sich das mit Deinen Postings auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads, insbesondere Posting Nr. 12 (!) verträgt... Erst alles auf Konfrontationslinie einstimmen, sich dann dem voyeuristischem Vergnügen hingeben und irgendwann noch mal ein bisschen Bezin ins Feuer kippen, toll, großartig, maximaler Respekt!

@ hotte50 und Leif: Dass ihr übereinstimmend den Fernsehervergleich bemüht und befürwortet habt, wundert mich nicht wirklich, weil da wird dem Bedürfnis einiger Zeitgenossen, sich öffentlich auf das Peinlichste zu blamieren, ja auch ausgiebig Sendeformat zur Verfügung gestellt, nur ist der Unterschied, dass die Leute im Fernsehen vielfach Geld dafür bekommen und es denen die Blamage wert ist...

So, nun habe ich schon wieder meinen Vorsatz gebrochen, einige Leute nicht mehr weiter bei der Ausformulierung des eigens ausgestellten Armutszeugnisses zu stören, aber wenn es zu schlimm wird mit dem nichts mehr merken können, bin ich halt auch noch einmal dabei behilflich, wenn man mich ruft...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



> So, nun habe ich schon wieder meinen Vorsatz gebrochen, einige Leute nicht mehr weiter bei der Ausformulierung des eigens ausgestellten Armutszeugnisses zu stören, aber wenn es zu schlimm wird mit dem nichts mehr merken können, bin ich halt auch noch einmal dabei behilflich, wenn man mich ruft...


))))))))))))))


----------



## Ollek (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ Leif: Ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die anderen zunächst mal keine zweifelhaften Absichten unterstellen.



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Als Volljurist ??? Das glaubst du jetzt wohl selber nicht , bitte nicht verklagen war nur Spass |wavey:.  Wenn du evtl noch Staatsanwalt bist flieg ich vom Sessel.:vik::vik:


----------



## hotte50 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ hotte50: zum Nachbuchstabieren in Silben: De bi lo fant



so interessant finde ich dich nun auch wieder nicht, als das ich mir diesen nick merken sollte :q


----------



## b&z_hunter (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



hotte50 schrieb:


> naja....dann blass erstmal kräftig ab
> 
> und was die Deutschen angeht.....bist Du keiner ;+



Mensch Hotte und genau das meine ich aber du hast es leider nicht verstanden.
Andere Nationen lachen sich schief "über die Deutschen"!!
Ich bin auch Deutscher um deine Frage zu beantworten .:vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

*"Moralisten sind Menschen, die sich dort kratzen, wo es andere juckt."*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

)
Auch ein guter Spruch!


----------



## Leif (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo,


ist denn das Gewicht logisch?
Also Laich hat der Fisch drin, das ist klar.
Aber wieviel Laich trägt denn so ein großer Fisch.

PS: Das ist keine provokationsfrage.
Nur nen 27 pfünder hatte ich auch noch nicht vor Augen.


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hi Leif- gute Frage, um wieder "on topic" zu gehen !

Hat der Zander das Gewicht?

Ich habe so meine Zweifel.

Zum Vergleich: ein im Winter gefangener Meterzander aus dem Rhein hat etwa 20-22 Pfund.

Ein von mir im Sommer gefangener Fisch hatte bei 91cm. 7,5 Kg.

Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Laich allein mehr als maximal 3-4 Pfund ausmacht.

25 Pfund für einen Meterzander sind schon extrem Viel- aber 27 Pfund für Einen Anfang Neunzig? Ich würde den Fisch auf maximal 20 Pfund schätzen.

Naja, ich zweifel dabei schon sehr stark..es laufen ja auch je nach Gewicht Gewinnaktionen mit wertvollen Preisen---vielleicht Ansporn, Etwas "nach oben zu runden!?" |kopfkrat 

Ach- und noch Etwas in Punkto Entnahmezeitpunkt: Wird ein Zander im Sommer entnommen, nach der Laichzeit, kann er im Folgejahr nicht mehr laichen- richtig.

Wird ein praller Laichzander außerhalb der Schonzeit im Laichaufbau im milden Winter gefangen, stimmt Diesese Aussage genauso...*aber* : *Hätte *man den Zander zurückgesetzt oder sich beim Fang zurückgehalten, weil man genau weiß, dass die Tiere schon einen großen Laichansatz haben, wäre der Laichvorgang im Sommer eben doch erfolgt.
Bei persönlich verlängerter Schonzeit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit an, dass die Laichzander nicht gefangen und abgeschlagen werden.
Kriterium ist nicht die Gesetzeslage, sondern die ethische Einstellung des Fängers sowie sein Naturverständnis.

Es macht eben doch einen Unterschied, wann der Zander gefangen wird, *wenn* der Angler waidgerecht und "anständig"
handelt...meine Meinung.

Ich kann mir bei den vorherrschenden Temperaturen ohnehin vorstellen, dass die Fische viel früher mit dem Laichvorgang beginnen- und dazu gehört auch das Zusammenrotten- leider noch in "Reichweite" der gesetzesfixierten Angler, die keine Gefangenen machen.

Wer Ende März einen Rheinzander fängt, kann sich jedenfalls über ordentlich Gewicht freuen- und einen hohen "Tabellenplatz"...*Petri Heil* ! :m (#d ).

P.S: Angler sind doch auch Natur*schützer* ...|kopfkrat 

Bassking.


----------



## Tisie (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo Bassking,

Deinem Posting ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen |good: ... wäre auch ein schönes Schlußwort für diesen Thread #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

@bassking
gut geschrieben, besonders die zweite Hälfte! #6

Zum Gewicht und dem herumgerate und gestochere:
Ich selber hatte es jetzt mal in der Hand und es gilt für mich als Tatsache: Die Länge-Gewicht Relation ist keine feste Funktion, sondern hängt maßgeblich vom Gewässer ab.
Mit Zandern kann ich es nicht belegen, aber bei Hechten z.B.:
Ein 1,10m Hecht kann eben 15Pfd oder 30Pfd wiegen, das ist ganz NORMAL! Der Unterschied ist etwa vorstellbar wie zwischen einem Rothirsch und einem Wisent. Das gilt eben für alle Fische, die werden nicht mit der Stanze gepreßt.


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Hallo.

Angel Det- damit hast Du sicher Recht- das Gewicht kann ganz erheblich von Gewässer zu Gewässer schwanken...ganz sicher ist nur der Fänger und die Wiegestelle.

Zumindest am Rhein- der auch nicht gerade wenig Nahrung hat, wäre ein Gewicht von 27 Pfund auf diese Körperlänge eine absolute Ausnahmeerscheinung- wenn nicht gar geschwindelt  .

Es bleibt Jedem selbst überlassen, wie er seine aktuellen Zanderfänge handhabt...eine selektive Entnahme - und das beinhaltet auch das Zurücksetzen praller Rogner- ist aufgrund *meiner* Einstellungen , *meine* subjektive Wahl.

Die persönliche Entscheidung wird Keinem abgenommen, da es kein eindeutiges gut-böse Verhaltensmuster diesbezüglich gibt.

Ich wünsche Allen Weitsicht und ebenfalls guten Appetit beim Verzehr seiner selbstgeangelten Zanderfilets.

Bassking.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

;+ Ist es endlich vorbei?#t 

Uli


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ;+ Ist es endlich vorbei?#t
> 
> Uli



Nicht wenn immer jemand was neues schreibt #h


----------



## seemann (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Massenmörder,das hat doch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun.Heftig das es auch noch leute gibt die das cool finden.
Voll die A.........!!!


----------



## bennie (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

nach 8 tagen musste das aber auch mal gesagt werden #t


----------



## tamandua (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Gnade|rolleyesBitte! Hab doch Erbarmen.:c

Wieso muss denn ein solcher Thread wieder aus der Vesenkung geholt werden? Und dann noch mit solch markig gewählten Worten, die  so gut zur Deeskalation beitragen...
Trollt da womöglich jemand?|rolleyes


----------



## b&z_hunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*



seemann schrieb:


> Massenmörder,das hat doch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun.Heftig das es auch noch leute gibt die das cool finden.
> Voll die A.........!!!



Ich lach mich Tod,es ist und bleibt ein FISCH und mehr wird es nun mal nicht oder vieleicht doch ?


----------



## b&z_hunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Übrigens ich bin dann weg für immer ist mir einfach zu BLÖD !!
#q #q #q #q #q #q #q


----------



## seemann (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

ich meinte natürlich aalangler!
gruß Seemann


----------



## seemann (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage gestern abend niemanden auf die Füße treten.War gestern nur ein bisschen aufgebracht,weil es mir immer leid tut das diese Tiere abgeschlachtet werden.


----------



## bärchen (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

..da fragt man sich, ob dieser nicht in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde.
Ich finde sowas zum kotzen,
solche Leute sind nur mediengeil,

die schlachten alles ab, egal wieviele Zander sie schon gefangen haben


----------



## Ollek (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesenzander 27 Pfund*

Nein wurde er nicht, das geht aus dem Thread glaub ich hervor,#d

Nu is gut


----------

